# What do you like about the previous poster?



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, since this game is the most popular one on Curvage, I bring you the Dimensions Edition!

Rules are simple. Just say what you like about the previous poster!

Soooo someone start it off!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 9, 2009)

I like Lloyd because he is going to college and he always has something nice to say to people.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 9, 2009)

Her profile picture is really cute. Awww Love lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

He listens to some kick ass music!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 9, 2009)

His user name is a Final Fantasy reference.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the avatar- good to see another sports fan on the boards 

Juventus Song


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 10, 2009)

You gotta love a guy with big muscles and an even bigger smile!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know her so I can't really say. But she has a cool avatar, that much I know :]


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 10, 2009)

She has some amazing piercings.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 10, 2009)

She's like, the coolest sweetest chica EVAR!


'AN THE DALLIIII LALLLLLALAAAMMMMMAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 14, 2009)

She's super cool and super cute!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 14, 2009)

He has a cool Blog!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Checked out his profile & I'm gonna say 'Cute'


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know much about you since you're new, but I like your avatar and I adore your hair!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 17, 2009)

Always has nice things to say... and has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Always has nice things to say... and has gorgeous eyes!



I love your confidence, lady!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 17, 2009)

She's wise, compassionate, and sees the good in everyone.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 17, 2009)

He is well-educated, and always uses superb grammar and sentence structure.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> She's wise, compassionate, and sees the good in everyone.




You couldn't have meant me. Haha.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome hair!



Thankyou thatgirl08


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 17, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Awesome hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou thatgirl08




She's a new Aussie girl, and new to these parts- fresh meat! lol

Welcome Cleo


----------



## AC4400CW (Feb 17, 2009)

She isn't afraid to speak her mind, or post on a controversial topic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the avatar title about lunatic fringe....


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

Her posts make me laugh  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2009)

I always have to think twice about how to spell his screen name whenever I post about him


----------



## Rowan (Feb 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I always have to think twice about how to spell his screen name whenever I post about him



I think she is an amazing person and I am in awe of her


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I think she is an amazing person and I am in awe of her



She shares my propensity to be horribly frustrated with life. Good to know you're not alone sometimes.


----------



## g-squared (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he's a soccer fan, judging from his avatar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2009)

His avatar is odd to me......so it catches my attention.


----------



## Cors (Feb 22, 2009)

Beautiful woman inside and out!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2009)

She is cool beans!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 23, 2009)

Redheads = Hot...and she's a real sweetie.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 23, 2009)

Saw his pics in another thread and he is muy caliente!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2009)

One of the many remarkable women in DIMS and a Model Extraodinaire to boot.


----------



## Skaster (Feb 23, 2009)

... has given me Hercules rep!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2009)

Has a nice chest.....:batting:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 24, 2009)

Behind GEF's sweet innocent smile lurks one of the funniest- sharpest ladies on Dims.


----------



## Alan (Feb 24, 2009)

Tony always seems upbeat, polite...AND has good taste in women(i.e. the consummate FA)


----------



## g-squared (Mar 1, 2009)

His username backwards is Nala, and thats simba's girlfriend on The Lion King.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 1, 2009)

He won't chew the gum. lol


----------



## NCDave (Mar 1, 2009)

I like that Lloyd is an Aries... Like me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 1, 2009)

I like that NCDave is a new member. New Members are always awsome to meet!


=D Welcome Welcome Welcome NCDave!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Amazing eyes! *


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 2, 2009)

She's a Ghostbusters fan!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Edit: Whoops, posted too late. lol

Well the person before me is cool too because her profile pic is awesome!


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Mar 2, 2009)

He's in college and barely makes an 80's baby just like me.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 2, 2009)

Young (yup I'm a little jealous hehe)


----------



## NCDave (Mar 2, 2009)

You're in Australia and Australia is awesome! (at least it looks like it from here )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

I am impressed with his friendliness and willingness to open his home for our next meet up here in the Carolinas. Check event forum for details


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 2, 2009)

Because she's a good friend to me  and we can talk about anything


----------



## mango (Mar 2, 2009)

*Cute name.

*


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 2, 2009)

He's a serious hottie.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 2, 2009)

She's surly. Surly was my favorite of the Seven Duffs. Remorseful was second.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

He's got me thinking about his big........french bread pizza


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 2, 2009)

She has me now thinking about french bread pizza LOL

She's also very beautiful.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 2, 2009)

has an awesome screen name.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Is a hottie :batting:


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 2, 2009)

Everything


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 2, 2009)

She prefers correct grammar!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 7, 2009)

The smiley Rainbow. That's warm and refreshing. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2009)

Lloyd is one of the many great 'gems' in Dims - he always has something nice to say about everyone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

He has one of the warmest smiles on Dims


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 8, 2009)

She is quite dependable in her love of







.purple quotes!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 8, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, her avatar is from Samurai Jack. That is awesomeness in itself.


----------



## RacinJason (Mar 8, 2009)

Let's face it, the man lives in Louisiana. The best food in the world comes from Louisiana. We all envy this man.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2009)

I love his avatar. I am a massive Belushi fan.

I love Animal House also.

"Toga, Toga, Toga!"

" That boy is a P.I.G pig"


----------



## imfree (Mar 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I love his avatar. I am a massive Belushi fan.
> 
> I love Animal House also.
> 
> ...



Shoshie, I absolutely admire your character, you show 
great strength and courage in adversity.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

I like him for always being nice to the noobs and others around here with kind words


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 8, 2009)

She always has a kind word to say


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, well I am a happily married, old lady, but I am not blind so,

how about


he is HOT!!!

Or I could just say I appreciate the fact that he expresses himself well and seems to enjoy life's bounties.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 8, 2009)

I like her avatar ^_^


----------



## Uriel (Mar 8, 2009)

Seems like a stand-up guy. I mean, he has long hair! (Hehehe, that always wins points with me).


-Uriel


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 8, 2009)

*The Blue Green Hair Awesome look - though I'm way too conservative in my appearence to even pull that off.*


----------



## Crystal (Mar 8, 2009)

He always leaves really nice picture comments.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 8, 2009)

She has quite the extensive taste in sexy panties.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 9, 2009)

He has a House avatar. I'm just starting to get into that show. 

Also, he's a cool dude in general.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2009)

I like how he messages me to say hello on Facebook sometimes


----------



## Cors (Mar 9, 2009)

She educates me on penises. Large ones.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2009)

She's crazy smart.


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

I love your posts!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 9, 2009)

^Is Nice, Caring and very Helpful^


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2009)

Has white glasses, and can put a safety pin through his nose.
We'd been those weird kids in grade school together....:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

She has pretty eyes.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

He has good musical taste.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 14, 2009)

I love his user name


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 15, 2009)

I love her hair colour.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

Love her very clever screen name


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

I like her sense for big things...


----------



## steely (Mar 15, 2009)

He has the ability to give smiles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

She is always a sweetheart  :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 15, 2009)

I love the avatar- that sly sexy smile and sharp wit- I swear GEF must have a team of 'Ghost Writers' for her clever postings.


----------



## ladle (Mar 15, 2009)

I like the fact he's called Tony.
I like the fact he's in NYC.
I dislike slow dancing...but the score remains 2-1


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

Ladle Likes to / Takes Amazing Photo's.
Such as the Hysterical one in their display image!


=3


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

I like her signature.


----------



## kiwilicious (Mar 16, 2009)

awwww, I love his cute lil' toad... 
maybe he'll let me kiss him (the toad that is, lol), I've always wanted to my very own prince :wubu:


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

I like her sig...


...oh yes o.o


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

kiwilicious said:


> awwww, I love his cute lil' toad...
> maybe he'll let me kiss him (the toad that is, lol), I've always wanted to my very own prince :wubu:



awwww thanks! GrandiFloras (another fellow dimmer) made it for me!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I like her sig...
> 
> 
> ...oh yes o.o




music interests, this I like! maybe not as much metal as you .. but i love music also!


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 16, 2009)

Has an amazing taste in music


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

He's really cool,and has an awesome sig quote.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

I like that he likes final fantasy~


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2009)

I like that the person above me has such a odd avtar photo... 

...what is that? An owl?


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 16, 2009)

Has an awesome avatar


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

He's a philosopher.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2009)

She thought that Ron Silver was underrated (I agree with her)


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 17, 2009)

Appreciates film noir and also has a cool avatar


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay, maybe it's my weed fried lil brain, but I always wanted to know a man named Tony from NY so I can yell it "YO TONE-EE!!"
So I guess thats why, cause he's Tony, from New Yawk


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> I like that the person above me has such a odd avtar photo...
> 
> ...what is that? An owl?



Its a Tanuki! a Japanese Raccoon Dog, or rather a statue of one ^_^ I love 'em ... I think I was one in a past life, or maybe in this life o.o *drums on his belly* Pom Poko~



Mishty said:


> Okay, maybe it's my weed fried lil brain, but I always wanted to know a man named Tony from NY so I can yell it "YO TONE-EE!!"
> So I guess thats why, cause he's Tony, from New Yawk



Has a fun Avatar!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 18, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Its a Tanuki! a Japanese Raccoon Dog, or rather a statue of one ^_^ I love 'em ... I think I was one in a past life, or maybe in this life o.o *drums on his belly* Pom Poko~



No wonder I had no clue what it was....

Well, you, sir, are two years my junior... and look like a dude:happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the signature with lyrics from The Ramones that you have!


----------



## steely (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like his avatar picture.I like black and white old family photos.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

She's really witty and freindly.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the cute,huggable signature -


----------



## Mishty (Mar 20, 2009)

Tried to sell me a bridge...the Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 20, 2009)

Trying to recruit people to a good cause


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 20, 2009)

He's Witty.


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

She's cute as a button!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Her profile picture is beautiful.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Apparently he's a Fatty Lovin' Supervillian. *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2009)

Everything she's posted so far seems nice.....


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the funniest ladies on the Boards- I love your sense of humor


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

*He's Hawt!!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> One of the funniest ladies on the Boards- I love your sense of humor



I owe him a big, wet kiss for all the nice things he has said about me in this thread  :bow:

Oh, and Cleafatra is uber hawt   :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 21, 2009)

I owe her a big kiss for always being so nice to me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

He is Awsome, Cause He Found Me Out on DA xD


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the nick name - one can never be too large or too rich in my books. This is the kind of "Royalty" we need  



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I owe him a big, wet kiss for all the nice things he has said about me in this thread  :bow:
> 
> Works for me  *(((((( Green Eyed Fairy )))))) **XOXOXOXOX*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 21, 2009)

He started a forearm thread and his are jacked


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2009)

Has Great Dreads & We had the same number of Post [1853] - you know the statistical odds of that happening  ...

As for the *'jacked'* forearms - I owe all to Boading Balls


----------



## Shosh (Mar 21, 2009)

He is so sweet and kind, and cute!


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

She is so nice and sweet to everyone:happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 21, 2009)

She has a lovely smile in her avatar pic


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 21, 2009)

She has the most gorgeous hair ever...and she is so so so pretty!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 21, 2009)

Aww, fanks Nomez! 

She is so friendly and lovely, and her self-acceptance/confidence has soared over the past year. Good times!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sexy profile pic!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the SN, Ceofatra made me laugh a lot when I spotted it. Very clever...


-Uriel


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 22, 2009)

Recognizes the greatness of _Big Trouble in Little China_, Jack Burton deserves his own religion.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 22, 2009)

Seems really cool ^_^


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 22, 2009)

Is wearing fab specs in his profile picture and looks ace!


----------



## Skaster (Mar 22, 2009)

is wearing nice undies in her profile pic


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 22, 2009)

Missy Blue Eyez: Cute with an awesome profile picture 

oops, a bit too late with that one! 

(edit)I dig the hat, Skaster.


----------



## Skaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Has a cool myspace profile - sorry about changing the avatar the very minute you posted, no more hat in this one.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

He's from the land of both my favorite composer (Richard Wagner), and my favorite alcohol (Baron Jaeger).




-Uriel


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 22, 2009)

Skaster said:


> Has a cool myspace profile - sorry about changing the avatar the very minute you posted, no more hat in this one.



Cool Myspace as well. Great taste in music, by the way!

Uriel: DMing is tha shizz!  lol


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Psstt!

I totally cut in line.


That he's up right now...my fave time of the day, nice to have someone else up and posting.


-Uriel


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 22, 2009)

He is a super nice guy and extremely cool! ... and I'm sure I owe him a large amount of rep for these facts!


----------



## steely (Mar 22, 2009)

Pretty much everything


----------



## Adrian (Mar 22, 2009)

I like her smile! -Adrian


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the state where Adrian live. It was a dream for me to be an actor at hollywood.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 22, 2009)

Hes a cutie.. and ive never seen him on dims before.. so joy all round lol


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

She's an awesome friendly Aussie chick!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2009)

Love her user name, clever and just rolls of the tongue


----------



## Shosh (Mar 23, 2009)

His wonderful spirit.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 23, 2009)

She's aggressively nice.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 23, 2009)

He is a hunk.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2009)

Always says such nice things to me


----------



## Uriel (Mar 23, 2009)

I just saw that he took a family vacation(Great pics, btw). A lot of people are embarrassed by their families, and wouldn't be caught dead in a tropical paradise with them. My family rocks too, so Kudos, Sir!


-Uriel


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 23, 2009)

for being like really really ridiculously goodlooking.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha, i think you meant the man above, but Thanks!

I like her tardiness, I got an awesome comment out of it...


-Uriel


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 23, 2009)

lol I like your sassyness.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 23, 2009)

she is beautiful and nice


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2009)

She is from AZ which automatically makes her cool


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 23, 2009)

:eat2:* Hawtness*


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 23, 2009)

She has purple hair. love it.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 23, 2009)

She has great taste in Cities... (High Five for San Francisco!)




-Uriel


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 23, 2009)

Heavy metal brashness.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 23, 2009)

She is friends with a really great dress maker. He uses really unique materials. Oh, and she is really smart and has fantastic writing skills.

And the avatar is really cool! Great view Fasc!:bow:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 23, 2009)

Best. Avatar. Ever.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

has a musician in her signature that has been classified in the music genres of Disco, New Wave, soul, dance-pop, dance, electronic (all of which I just recently learned about.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Has eclectic tastes in music.


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 23, 2009)

Lives in the same town, but a COMPLETELY different state as I do.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Dism4l said:


> Lives in the same town, but a COMPLETELY different state as I do.



Has a nice smile!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 23, 2009)

I like that he is from Minnesota... hear me out: that's the Scandinavian part of the USA.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 23, 2009)

Scorsese86 is compasionate and and has a good understanding of films.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2009)

FatgirlFan,Special Ed Teacher,Unsung Hero


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Tony,Slow Dancer:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2009)

A very polite, considerate and just plain nice lady


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

She's easy to get on with and is a very pleasant woman.


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

He's just plain fun.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2009)

She is taking up swimming....and makes me want to join the Y!


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

You should,you're lucky enough to have a Y.Lives in a great city.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 24, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> She is from AZ which automatically makes her cool



Hahaha well ty, Knotty, where are you from? AZ also?


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Hahaha well ty, Knotty, where are you from? AZ also?



Philly, but good chance I'll be moving out there. My two best friends live in Tempe and everytime I visit I fall in love with it even more


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

He knows the RIGHT TEAM to root for in the NCAA BB Tournament, baby!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

He = Hilarious 

[*Oh*, The Grammatical Errors.. ]


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 24, 2009)

Gamers are L33T!


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 24, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Philly, but good chance I'll be moving out there. My two best friends live in Tempe and everytime I visit I fall in love with it even more


Yes Knotty, Its great out here!! If you do come out,you gotta let me know!! I am south of Tucson,...wayyyy in southern AZ ahah! Keep it in mind  Hugs


----------



## Suze (Mar 24, 2009)

at first i read her name as 'BarfBBW' and it made me lol


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

She's named after a delicious snack cake! And we all love Snack Cakes here, hmmm, gang!?!


-Uriel 

View attachment SuzyQ.jpg


----------



## Ash (Mar 24, 2009)

I like that he knows a thing or two about snack cakes.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

First time I saw his name, I thought it was the name of that famous of famous mermaids..........



Then realized it was spelled with an A. And he seems too rockin and cool to name himself after a mermaid. Then again, maybe he is VERY secure in his manhood. Or not. I don't now.  

View attachment 641 Ariel.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> First time I saw his name, I thought it was the name of that famous of famous mermaids..........
> 
> 
> 
> Then realized it was spelled with an A. And he seems too rockin and cool to name himself after a mermaid. Then again, maybe he is VERY secure in his manhood. Or not. I don't now.



Haha, Actually, Ariel is a different angel than Uriel, one of the four great Archangels (Though downgraded by a jealous Pope in 745AD to a Saint...). A definite and shining example of my Sig Quote...

My favorite depiction of Uriel, by Brom.


Oh, and Spanky made me laugh at 8am...that counts for something! Well done, Sir!


-Uriel 

View attachment brom-uriel.jpg


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

He is Rawn, The Nacho Ninja... whats not to like!?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> He is Rawn, The Nacho Ninja... whats not to like!?



I like that T-Bear always seems to have something nice to say about me...and we haven't even met (Yet). I'll get to England some day, to raid their Fish&Chips...


In the meantime...NACHO NINJA!!! He's like Santa Klaus, but he brings Salsa instead of Choo-Choo Trains... And yes, that huge backpack held 13burritos, 2 orders of nachos, 2 orders of guac and chips, enough salsa to choke a T-rex with a hankerin' for Spicy! and one Quesidilla (There's always someone who just wants a plain cheese 'Dilla...never fails) for my fellow guys and dolls at work. My co-workers are one lucky bunch of SOBs... Nobody ever brings ME food...



-Uriel 

View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment 031.JPG


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 24, 2009)

I like that he's a bartender, because then he can make me a drink... Jack & Coke, please


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

He is so cute.

Signed

Mrs Robinson 

( I think you will have to research that as it is a little before your time )


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 24, 2009)

I like her because she's such a darling (and so hot!).

(And I have seen "The Graduate", so I know what you mean... I think. Susannah, are you trying to seduce me?)


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 24, 2009)

He's a Joe Pesci fan and Joe Pesci Rules


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

He is sweet, as I said earlier.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

Susannah is a very sweet, strong ,gorgeous woman! From what I have read,..she has more inner strength then most people I know,..God Bless you lovely lady Muahhhh:kiss2:


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

... Ack, the dreaded Double Post...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

(Like myself) I am sure that she knows what jumping cactus, barrel cactus, goats-head sticker are, as well as she has probably tasted prickly pear.


-Uriel

PS: I'm from Arizona as well, but I escaped long ago...


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has AWESOME blue hair, also seems very friendly!


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> (Like myself) I am sure that she knows what jumping cactus, barrel cactus, goats-head sticker are, as well as she has probably tasted prickly pear.
> 
> 
> -Uriel
> ...


hehehe Uriel,... Yes all the fun DESERT stuff!! I am actually from Jersey originally, moved here to AZ 3 years ago. Very big change,.. I want the ocean back!!! haha


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel ..... Has better hair color than me,....outgoing,.... handsome and funny!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think she's really cool, because she loves to be a BBW


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 25, 2009)

hat I like about Scorsese86 is that he lives in Norway, a country I would like to visit. There is also some good metal bands out there


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

Funny, while I love Norweigan Metal, a whole lot of my favorite bands are from Canada...

Into Eternity
Strapping Young Lad
Divinity
Protest the Hero
Skinny Puppy (Well, the Process is Metal, anyways)
Frontline Assembly

and from Quebec...Cryptopsy!!!

Oh, for my answer. He lives in the land of many of my fave bands, and ...POUTINE!!!



-Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2009)

He can appreciate the value of a good margarita


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the nickname- does "GEF" grant wishes ?


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

I like him for liking pear shaped women,even though I'm not one.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2009)

She has a great sense of humor and she always has a kind word for others.


----------



## Suze (Mar 25, 2009)

she's a big cutie


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2009)

susieQ said:


> she's a big cutie



Haha! I have already retired from that gig!

I like Susie because she has a very quirky sense of humor.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2009)

Susannah is probably the nicest, friendliest and kindest person here on Dims!


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

If not tied,you are a very close second.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 25, 2009)

Steely is really sweet and kind... she always has something nice to say to people.


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

I like you because you are open and understanding:happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 25, 2009)

Steely is a sweetie - and tall too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I love the nickname- does "GEF" grant wishes ?



I certainly try 

He is one of the nicest guys on the forums- always kind  :bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2009)

Tony is so very nice, and has a fantastic smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks super hot in eyeglasses :smitten:

Oh and the reason I am always in a "good" mood - I only take small doses of 
"Hyde Park"...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

He's a Total Sweetie! Not only that, but he's cute too!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 26, 2009)

She's a cute bowler... that's nice.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> She's a cute bowler... that's nice.



A conservative Norwegian. Wonderful. 

I mean that is the greatest discovery for me since hearing about the coelacanth rediscovery. 

View attachment Coelacanth.jpg


----------



## Suze (Mar 26, 2009)

just the fact that he mentioned norway in his post is enough for me


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 26, 2009)

She is funny and lovely and pretty and has GREAT style! I lUfF yEw SoOz


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

I like her screen name:happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is such a nice gal. And I just sent her a PM. She's cool, yeah...


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

You know what I like about you
Wow,Norway is a beautiful country!


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 26, 2009)

Steely always has nice things to say with encouraging words for everyone!


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 26, 2009)

Loves men that love BBW, and that in itself is a fine quality worth cherishing!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 27, 2009)

KIRBY + SIGNATURE = AWSOME/FTW

'Nuff Said. :nod:


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

I like of Your Plump Princess, the signature she has. I agree, we don't need hollywood beauty, the beauties of this world are everywhere. I salute your wisdom :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the idea that he might be able to say dirty things to me in French :batting: :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 27, 2009)

I like GEF! I love her eyes, her hair color and her sexiness!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 27, 2009)

I like BarbBBw's Avatar


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

He seems to be a gentleman and it is what everybody needs to have as a friend


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cute:eat2:*

(Me,cradle robbing much??)


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

Childcare and Disability worker sounds like something that takes an enormous amount of patience, which is one of the greatest virtues.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a pity rep from him recently. That was a nice gesture.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 28, 2009)

I like that he is "himself and no one else"!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2009)

She seems very open and friendly


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 28, 2009)

She seems to be curious and interested into french langage. Oh! and I'll never say dirty words directly to you in french. If you want to know some, well tell me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> She seems to be curious and interested into french langage. *Oh! and I'll never say dirty words directly to you in french*. If you want to know some, well tell me



You're no fun.....  


Lol, I used to have an "online relationship" with a Canadian guy that would say things to me in French. He was an incredibly strong chess player and whip smart, too. He rocked my world. 

He gave me a love of the French language.


----------



## Risible (Mar 28, 2009)

I appreciate GEF's down-to-earthiness, her honesty and her high spiritedness.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 28, 2009)

*Risible & Biodieselman = Coolest Couple in Dims *


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2009)

He gives good...












rep


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

She is cheeky and fun!


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the fact that she's into stuff that's really "out there", like most of her posts and she's got a beautiful signature.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 29, 2009)

He's a survivor (see Ghost Stories thread). :bow:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 29, 2009)

She makes her boyfriend very happy. 
You two are cute.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 29, 2009)

She is very sweet


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 29, 2009)

Sports fan and took the time to post those great vacation pictures


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

I like men that can slow dance....


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 29, 2009)

Besides being an awesome & sweet- I think GEF would make a heck of a sports fan- as god is my witness - this will be my mission to make you an NFL expert


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

He is a very freindly guy. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 29, 2009)

I like his signature - this sounds like the makings of a new eating experience :eat2: :eat1:

And another "Statistical first" - two "GEF" postings at the same time. I hope she stays the same sweetie that she is and doesn't get all royalty on us...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I like his signature - this sounds like the makings of a new eating experience :eat2: :eat1:
> 
> And another "Statistical first" - two "GEF" postings at the same time. I hope she stays the same sweetie that she is and doesn't get all royalty on us...



Lol, I'm not sure what you mean by this but will say that I am already the Head Bitch in Charge over in Fairy Land


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I'm not sure what you mean by this but will say that I am already the Head Bitch in Charge over in Fairy Land



She's pretty damn funny.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 29, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> She's pretty damn funny.



She made a resolution to try everything on the menu at Taco bell


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 29, 2009)

g-squared said:


> She made a resolution to try everything on the menu at Taco bell



Omg you're right, I'm fucking awesome. 

He sends me nasty pictures from 4chan.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 29, 2009)

She's so awesome, she's beautiful, she is voluntering which I think its cool.
I like her eyes too, blue-green.


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

His first language is French.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Is extremely cool and very sweet too!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Seems very gentle and has cool piercings.!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Um, she's Scottish, says Jobby, and ...she says Jobby!


-Uriel


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 30, 2009)

he's METAAAAAAAL \m/

and pretty hot!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

She has excellent taste in what's Hot...hehehe


-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Has a very good scottish brouge when telling a fishy tale!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 30, 2009)

She's pretty and scottish...need more be said?!  <3 mwahs!


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 30, 2009)

She is super hot, intelligent and outspoken ,..Love it


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

She's the best all around.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 30, 2009)

steely said:


> She's the best all around.



Awwwwwwwwww thank you Steely!! How damn sweet!! Muahhhh just wanna squish you now LOL ( ok I will settle down now hehehe)

Steely, always something nice to say about everyone! Absolutely love that in a person!:bow:


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Awwwwwwwwww thank you Steely!! How damn sweet!! Muahhhh just wanna squish you now LOL ( ok I will settle down now hehehe)
> 
> Steely, always something nice to say about everyone! Absolutely love that in a person!:bow:



Now,we'll have to get in a squishy love fest'cause you really are just the best.You always have great posts:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

She's very good at word games. :bow:


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

He's excellent at song names


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 31, 2009)

I like that she loves "squishy fest" like me hehe:smitten:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 31, 2009)

She is always laughing, which is a great thing.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

She has such a great smile!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Writes beautiful poetry.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 31, 2009)

Just pasted her one year on Dims. :bow:


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

I like her sig line.Anne Of Green Gables is one of my favs!:happy:


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Every time I see her Handle, my mind follows with 'Dan'.

Hehehe



-Uriel


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 31, 2009)

He's got a great definition of religion.


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Every time I see her Handle, my mind follows with 'Dan'.
> 
> Hehehe
> 
> ...



It's supposed to do that.

I like snuggletiger because the name reminds me of Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2009)

She's tall - cute face and a sexy smile - plus the color of her eyes matches the tee shirt.


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

I like his powers of description


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 31, 2009)

Super nice:]


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^ super smart and could probably buy me some fantastic socks.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

He's so cute and prickly. 

Just like his hedgehog.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 1, 2009)

He's ok for an Eagles fan  Remember Giants Rule!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

I like Tony cause he is very handsome, likes slow dancing :smitten: and lives in NYC which is close to NJ,..where I am originally from


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

She has a most excellent Avatar Signature.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 1, 2009)

He said he would never cheat on his wife. He is a gentleman in my book.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 1, 2009)

Will make a wonderful model :wubu: - waiting for the debut...


----------



## Shosh (Apr 1, 2009)

He is a very patient person, because he sent me a pm and I have not gotten around to returning it yet.

So sorry Tony. I shall get around to it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 1, 2009)

She is a sweethart!


----------



## steely (Apr 1, 2009)

Lulu is what they call my neice even though her name is Annsley.Nice reminder.:happy:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 1, 2009)

is open minded to supernatural happenings.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

Always has great input.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2009)

Makes me wonder what THAT in THAT means.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

I like that Snuggletiger lives in Las Vagas, always wanted to go there!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2009)

You ain't missing much looks better at night then in the daytime.

I like that she has a cute smile :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> You ain't missing much looks better at night then in the daytime.
> 
> I like that she has a cute smile :wubu:



Ohhh Snuggletiger, I dont know if I would make it outta the airport honestly!LOL 

Ok so the post,... I like that he a good looking man!:eat2:


----------



## frankman (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the threads she starts. I like the fact that she wants people to play nice when discussing stuff. That's just sweet:happy:.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

He has a very cool ' custom' avatar


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

*I like Cleo's avatar. It makes me "hoppy":bounce:!*


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 2, 2009)

I like that OWA is confident, sexy, smart,funny, and well i adore her!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2009)

That she has a lot of nice things to say about people.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 2, 2009)

She just rocks my queer socks!  

and I'm secretly in love with the skin head photo she posted....


----------



## steely (Apr 2, 2009)

I like that she's"take it down"southern:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

She likes Dire Straits (Hurray!)


----------



## Von_Pudge (Apr 2, 2009)

That his name rhymes with Stella Artois.lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

I like that Von Pudge noticed the same rhyme I did (I just wasn't going to say - lol)


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2009)

Fellow New Yawker - wicked cute smile and sense of humor


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 3, 2009)

He's a martial arts aficionado, and a workout buff. Plus he likes to see the ladies in the gym like me. lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 3, 2009)

I like Jon, Cause he is 21 y/o Hottie! With a great smile and loves music like me! Muahhhhh


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2009)

BarbBBW a real cutie :smitten: - and she sprinkles Love Dust :wubu: when certain threads start to get heated up. U might have to work overtime here on Dims you know.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> BarbBBW a real cutie :smitten: - and she sprinkles Love Dust :wubu: when certain threads start to get heated up. U might have to work overtime here on Dims you know.....



You know Tony, I am alll about the spreading LOVE!! ALways Love and Happiness! 

I adore Tony cause He is a SEXY man:kiss2:, and would love to slow dance with him really really close


----------



## Mini (Apr 3, 2009)

I love trollops!


----------



## frankman (Apr 3, 2009)

His favorite fictional character and his cruel sense of humor.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2009)

He speaks his mind.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 3, 2009)

Mergirl- Always seems to get her point of view over in a fair, well thought out manner. Seems genuinely caring. Oh, and she's from Scotlanddddd- Och aye the nooo. :bow:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

She's a brass Aussie.
And who doesn't love Aussies? I mean, except for the Flight of the Conchords boys...


----------



## frankman (Apr 3, 2009)

He has a KICK-ASS guitar, and knows about dangerous shrimp who are actually not shrimp, just called shrimp because they kind of look like shrimp but do not behave like shrimp, because not shrimp aren't that agressive and these shrimp are, although the fact that they are not actually shrimp could account for that unshrimp-like behavior.

Did I mention he's got a kick-ass guitar?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

He quotes Inigo Montoya...one of my absolute favorite characters in all of film!

(And yes, I have the 'You Killed My Brother...' tshirt, who says Hot Topic isn't good for anything.


Right up there with Jack Burton (Big Trouble in Little China), Jeff Spicoli (Fast Times at Ridgemont High) and Hudson in Aliens (Bill Paxton).


The guitar, btw is a Washburn RS-8V, which was a model that Washburn put out for 2 years in 87-88, only 550 a year, a pretty small run. I have 3 of them, and they are by far the most amazing guitars that I have ever played. Carbolite fretboard (Bowling Ball composite material...like playing on glass). Paul Reed Smith designed them when he worked for Washburn back then, though he doesn't like to answer questions about this. The body design is 95% the same as the one that would come to be known as the PRS body, Only the headstock is different. Er...sorry.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 3, 2009)

I like that he misquotes one of the most famous lines in _The Princess Bride_ and yet can get away with it because he's just so damned cute! 
(Besides who is crazy enough correct a blue-haired, guitar-playing, bar-tending, keeper of evil quasi-shrimp from hell, tarnished nacho ninja of a knight anyway?)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I like that he misquotes one of the most famous lines in _The Princess Bride_ and yet can get away with it because he's just so damned cute!
> (Besides who is crazy enough correct a blue-haired, guitar-playing, bar-tending, keeper of evil quasi-shrimp from hell, tarnished nacho ninja of a knight anyway?)



Haha,I have, as the kiddies say been Pwnd. I acquiesce to your superior knowledge of the line...Dammit, and I have the Shirt too. haha.See I admit my mistakes.

Oh, I love that she found a way to compliment me, and chastise me at the same time, and in a nice way. Pure Class, that Lady.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> She's a brass Aussie.
> And who doesn't love Aussies? I mean, except for the Flight of the Conchords boys...



but....I'm not Aussie  I just live here.....


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

little baby phat,I love that!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 3, 2009)

I like her, but I always end up replying right after her

But, seriously, she's a darrrling


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

And then how can I not say you are wonderful and sweet as sugar candy


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 3, 2009)

:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
...to the person above me

What I like about her?


...see earlier posts


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 3, 2009)

I like him, cause He is from Norway!


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

I like her because she'd like to do dinner and I love dinner.Now,if we could just get past the three thousand miles between us.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Apr 5, 2009)

She is full of wisdom, and is a nice person.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

I love that "Chunky" video attached in Jenn's sig. It makes me grin everytime I view it!


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Apr 5, 2009)

Onewickedangel is so sweet sexy and beautiful what else can one say !


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 5, 2009)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Onewickedangel is so sweet sexy and beautiful what else can one say !



I like her because she is just pure EYE CANDY!! wow!
I am sure she is smart, funny, and in general an amazing person too! But so beautiful!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm like BarbBBW is chopped liver.  She's one the Sexiest, Sweetiest Ladies in Dims. :wubu:
Plus she sprinkled ''Love Dust" in the middle of one of the funniest threads in Dims ever.That post made my day 
I wonder if Hyde Park is next


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

He's hot ..... and very nice.....and kind.......and smart


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Apr 5, 2009)

She is the most FairyLicious Beautiful, Smart, Witty, Sexy woman. Love you Caroline.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

She's beautiful, down to earth and funny. Winning combination


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 5, 2009)

She's so a sweetheart (sorry for stealing your part of cake in the frisking thread )


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2009)

From what I know -definitely an awesome guy- :bow: now all Slamaga needs to do to have an awesome month of April is to attend the NJ Bash. 

Here's a thought -if you were to replace the first three letters of his nickname with a "U" - you would have one of the most dynamic Wrestlers in the WWE...


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 5, 2009)

I like Tony cause he is soo damn sweet!!! Just wanna eat him up:eat1:! And I like staring at his pic lol


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 5, 2009)

Because she is diving head first into Dims and seems so damn happy about it


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 5, 2009)

The dreadssssss!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 5, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Because she is diving head first into Dims and seems so damn happy about it



YESSSS, I go crazy seeing all these men and women on DIMS!! SO sexy, curvy, handsome, and love BBW!! OMG !!! Such great intelligent people, and I am so happy to be a part of it all!

I like Knotty cause he is a great looking guy, who loves the beach!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 5, 2009)

opps took too long t o type and so now,.. I like thatgirl cause she is adorable! Great eyes and cute piercings!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> opps took too long t o type and so now,.. I like thatgirl cause she is adorable! Great eyes and cute piercings!



She thinks im great looking ^_^


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

I like Knotty's method of recovery when he's heartbroken in sports. (Picture whoring on Dims)


----------



## thejuicyone (Apr 5, 2009)

She's wicked complimentary towards people and freakin' hot!!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 5, 2009)

Hot, and seems truly happy in her relationship


----------



## Shosh (Apr 5, 2009)

He is a nice person here at Dims.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2009)

She's a total sweetheart and the nicest person everrrrr! :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you darling.

Now when am I going to see a pic of your doggie? I have been waiting.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2009)

Check your thread.


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> From what I know -definitely an awesome guy- :bow: now all Slamaga needs to do to have an awesome month of April is to attend the NJ Bash.
> 
> Here's a thought -if you were to replace the first three letters of his nickname with a "U" - you would have one of the most dynamic Wrestlers in the WWE...
> 
> [/IMG]



I think I won't have such a great month of april because I'm stuck here with a sh**load of homework. I really want to see everybody so I will try so much to be with you in fall NJ BBW BASH


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

He is from the land of...POUTINE!!!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

He is incredibly witty!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2009)

Likes to work out & "Aqua Aerobics" is pretty awesome


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like his taste in films


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Likes to work out & "Aqua Aerobics" is pretty awesome



Hates to work out but does it anyway

What can I say about scorsese?Except he is just a yummy sweetheart:blush:


----------



## QueenB (Apr 8, 2009)

her eyes are super pretty :]


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 8, 2009)

Her eye makeup always looks amazing.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

She made me actually burst out laughing (Aloud) several days ago, when she thought that I was from Scotland. Perhaps it's how often I throw around 'Jobby'. This despite how it says 'San Francisco, California,USA' under my Avatar.


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

He shows pictures of creepy things with reckless abandon.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 8, 2009)

I adore Steely's new pic!
does that count for what I like about her?lol


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2009)

Appreciates all things bodybuilding & weightlifting & also loves to workout :wubu:


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very good in his profile pic.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is super nice to everyone:]


----------



## Mini (Apr 9, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Is super nice to everyone:]



She's pretty, *and*pretty cool for a youngster.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 9, 2009)

They are Canadian


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 9, 2009)

She's really charming


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Knows who he is.:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

Now that she's finally here, I see the light in her eyes and it's lovely.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Her beautiful smile,and her bright and positive nature.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Of everyone here, I think he has the most excellent of musical tastes...Oh, besides, me, that is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2009)

He likes to talk as much as I do......


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 9, 2009)

From the moment we said our first hello she has been sweet, kind and all a friend can be and more.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Apr 9, 2009)

So what's not to like about the cute and cuddly Easter Bunny who is way sweeter than chocolate and twice as HAWT ! 

It was love at first sight when I first saw the exotic Renee and she was the first person to 'speak' to me on here ! 

Love and hugs to you at Easter.......and hope you're getting some fine feathers from your Wylde bird man ? xoxoxo


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 9, 2009)

What is not to like about Sweet Lucy except that she is on the other side of the pond. She drizzles sexiness everywhere she post.
Her words can lift even the most down trodden spirits and her beauty and class compares to none ohhh if only I could keep her all to myself.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous,strong and intelligent.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 9, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> She's gorgeous,strong and intelligent.



I like he has come up with a wonderful idea,.. BRINNER
Ummmm Yeah yummmy


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you say...Boobilicious? :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I like he has come up with a wonderful idea,.. BRINNER
> Ummmm Yeah yummmy



I like your avatar!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I like your avatar!



He's just a cool dude. There's no denying that!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2009)

One of the great guys in Dims. Thanks for starting this awesome thread


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 10, 2009)

That he likes SSBBW and has found a great girl!!
Besides that, he is handsome,smart, works out, and slow dances!!!
DREAMYYYYYYY


----------



## JohnWylde (Apr 10, 2009)

Oooooooh Barb

Those curves to die for and she is just sooo nice too.



BarbBBW said:


> That he likes SSBBW and has found a great girl!!
> Besides that, he is handsome,smart, works out, and slow dances!!!
> DREAMYYYYYYY


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 10, 2009)

He likes a good wine, and sometimes a beer... and I have to agree with him on that.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

He is a lil cutie. Even if he neglects me on my Facebopok page. Hello no comments.:kiss2:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I like your avatar!



Thanks! It was a one take shot, and quite a good one, I think...

(Yes, I know that you were referencing BarbBBW, but C'Mon, man...an hour and a half had passed, between my posting and your own.)

Oh, and she's from Oz, and seems about as tough as a 20' Saltie, as far as taking her hardships head-on. (Hats off to you Shoshie).


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Thanks! It was a one take shot, and quite a good one, I think...
> 
> (Yes, I know that you were referencing BarbBBW, but C'Mon, man...an hour and a half had passed, between my posting and your own.)
> 
> Oh, and she's from Oz, and seems about as tough as a 20' Saltie, as far as taking her hardships head-on. (Hats off to you Shoshie).



Thank you. I love your blue hair meanwhile. I have heard it can turn green after a few washes though Kermit.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thank you. I love your blue hair meanwhile. I have heard it can turn green after a few washes though Kermit.



Not mine (I do have green streaks though, they are intentional). I have a proper stylist (See, it pays that your best friend is a stylist!).It will fade to a lighter blue sometimes, but at this point it is blue on blue, on blue, on...you et the picture. Usually the problem is that it grows so fast that I need to get it re-dyed frequently,due to brown/blond outgrowth, rather than fade-out. I've been sporting blue hair since 1997. Wow...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> ...snip..
> I've been sporting blue hair since 1997. Wow...



*I like that he knows what works for him and how to stick with it!
(Now watch Uriel dissappear for a while and come back with lavender hair just to negate this )
*


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

Really,what is there not to like about this fantastic woman!She's great!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

She is my exercising buddy. And yay we just love exercising.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> She is my exercising buddy. And yay we just love exercising.



She is my suga momma!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> She is my suga momma!



Ok, where shall I send the check for the doggy purchase then?


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Ok, where shall I send the check for the doggy purchase then?



I see joint custody in "doggie's" future.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone who calls themselves Spanky is ok in my book.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 10, 2009)

that he has a pet shark i'd like to feed the ex to


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

He is tenacious about his house buying!Yay you!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I see joint custody in "doggie's" future.



No the doggie would be all yours and your boys.

I think doing the research re breeds is all important though Spanks.

Some breeds that you think will be perfect come with ongoing health issues that will kill you with vet bills.

The French Bulldog looks a cutie though.

How about a Staffordshire Bull Terrier also if you like that kind of a looking dog?

A staffy as we call them.


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 10, 2009)

She takes the time to sent some happy easter day to her friends, thx for the cute comment on myspace.


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

One of the best qualities,Amazed by life and love.:happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 11, 2009)

She's just fantastic and so lovely to speak with (and she knows it too)


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 11, 2009)

He's from Norway  (my favourite scandanavian country )


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 11, 2009)

His name makes me think of the best hockey equipment ever


----------



## KFD (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish I had my birthday when he has his. My niece's Bday is the same day!
KFD


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

Love a man in Navy Blues


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 11, 2009)

That darling is always the person I am going to say something nice to


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

If you don't stop,sweetest thing,my head is going to be so big I won't make it out of the door.:blush:You are the sweetest.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 12, 2009)

Had a genuine and warm smile


----------



## Mathias (Apr 12, 2009)

Really liking the dreads!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 12, 2009)

Decepticons Avatar... Epic Win


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dreadsssss!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dreadsssss!



Didn't you use that already? Is that all I am, hair? haha

She is beyond adorable and thinks im funny


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 12, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Didn't you use that already? Is that all I am, hair? haha
> 
> She is beyond adorable and thinks im funny



Yeah I probably did. Okayyyy, he's super interesting and makes me laugh!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah I probably did. Okayyyy, he's super interesting and makes me laugh!



Haha, ok, fair enough. 

Likes taco bell, was my fave fast food restaurant before I went veggie


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 12, 2009)

Knotty was the first person to list me as a crush in the non-anonymous crush thread :kiss2:


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Knotty was the first person to list me as a crush in the non-anonymous crush thread :kiss2:



No one from Dims has ever been as excited to get a picture with me as she is


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 12, 2009)

He has the most expressive eyes :happy:


----------



## Skaster (Apr 12, 2009)

Lives in the country of Joe "Shaddap You Face" Dolce


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 12, 2009)

Is a German, and that's cool. Otherwise, I don't know him sadly...


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 12, 2009)

He has the desire to know people well. I have to admit I don't know guys so much at dims


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 12, 2009)

I like Slamaga because one is his Fav Bands is Metallica!! Same as me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

SHE'S FREAKING FANTASTIC!

*Gorgeous?! CHECK
Witty?! CHECK
Nice?! CHECK*


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 12, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> SHE'S FREAKING FANTASTIC!
> 
> *Gorgeous?! CHECK
> Witty?! CHECK
> Nice?! CHECK*



hehehehe:blush:
Thank you YPP!! 
I like YPP cause she is a BBW Model!! SO hottt


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> SHE'S FREAKING FANTASTIC!
> 
> *Gorgeous?! CHECK
> Witty?! CHECK
> Nice?! CHECK*



She took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 13, 2009)

because Steely has nice things to say about everyone.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 13, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> because Steely has nice things to say about everyone.



because SnuggleTiger has nice things to say about Steely.


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

because he is handsome and has many relevant things to say:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

Because she knows what's handsome and relevant


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 13, 2009)

This girl seems wicked, no pun intended ^_-


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Clever username. I feel compelled to go and write 'Anthony & Cleofatra'. 

But it probably wouldn't be as good as Shakespeare. 

Dammit by the time I posted it was somebody else! 

Hmmm. Nice dreads.


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

My ancestors were Welsh,what's not to like!


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Steely. 

With a name like that she must be very useful in the construction industry.

And she's very determined. She has in fact a 'steely determination'. 

But best of all she's very shiny. Because she's 'Stainless Steely'


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

He's wicked good at name that song

Too many great steely references,mostly true:happy:
but it's a reference to my favorite,Steely Dan.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2009)

She's very compassionate. :bow:


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you!You are very kind.:happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

i adore Steely, because he and I frisked each other alot, its alot of FUN!! :smitten: And she like gardening!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2009)

She seems like a cool lady.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

I like Barb when she's frisky - she's so mmmmmmmmmm 

I like Bmann0413 'cause he's from Louisiana!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 14, 2009)

She's a Metallica fan


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2009)

She's a really great person to talk to. :happy:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 14, 2009)

He's from the place where Popeye's was born...I love me some Popeye's Chicken!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

He is a very funny guy!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

She has an *awesome* sig!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2009)

His Anime drawings are awesome! :bow:


----------



## steely (Apr 14, 2009)

I like him because he likes to make people laugh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

She is Awsome, Cause I've gone through threads and read her posts, and they just totally strike me as something -I- Would say.

AND She's such a funny gal! 
..SO YAY. She is Awsome. Hands down. ;D


----------



## AC4400CW (Apr 15, 2009)

She hates Billy Mays just like I do!


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

The lunatic fringe is the best thing I've read all day


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 15, 2009)

*Steely always knows the perfect thing to say about the previous poster.*


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 15, 2009)

She's from New York


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Has the occupation of being himself. Now that's admirable enough.


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

I love that Scorsese has 333 posts as I write this.That and of course many wonderful things,as well.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

She's got a warm smile.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 15, 2009)

Final Fantasy fan like me


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2009)

Likes videogames like me!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Has a decepticon symbol for an avatar!


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

I like that I'm not familiar with the song's he posts.It's fascinating.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 16, 2009)

Has a kind smile


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

I like her Name,..luscious_lulu Fits her perfectly!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the Avatar :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 16, 2009)

he's a great guy and a Libra like me. He knows his fitness stuff!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2009)

Enjoys working out and is a real sweetheart. :wubu:

I wouldn't say that I know fitness- just something I enjoy and always trying to learn more and look for different workouts. Good to keep things interesting


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

I really like that he is serious about his fitness programs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

I like that she is so friendly- and wants to come to the next meet up!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like that she is so friendly- and wants to come to the next meet up!



She talks "car", "dirty car", and "damn dirty car".  :smitten:


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 19, 2009)

He has a nice hat.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 19, 2009)

Always good to have another fan of BBW in the ranks


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

I like that Tony is a fellow Noo Yawker  and a really nice guy.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 19, 2009)

Has an awesome avatar pic...


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

She has a pretty smile...


----------



## mossystate (Apr 19, 2009)

Whenever I want to come to this thread and respond, I run into that dude^^^^. I don't know anything about that^^^^dude. Oh, what to say! Ok. I like that he has the name of one of my nephews! So, hi Adam dude.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

Seems to say Dude a lot.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

I like that in spite of her avatar, Mossy is actually a sheep in wolf's clothing who knows how to make the best of a situation. 

I like that Grandi is very quick on the submit button!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 19, 2009)

A New Yawk sweetheart :wubu: - will be great to see you at the NJ Bash next weekend. This will be a reunion of sorts (we worked at the same Company a few years ago)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

He really is one of the nicest guys on the boards


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2009)

She is a wonderfully friendly, kind, caring lady, that is amazingly wise and smart.


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> She is a wonderfully friendly, kind, caring lady, that is amazingly wise and smart.



Violet is Violet, what more can I say?
She's great, interesting gal.:bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 19, 2009)

He's a free-spirited maaaaaan. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2009)

He's very sweet


----------



## imfree (Apr 20, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> He's a free-spirited maaaaaan. lol



Thanks, Lloyd.:bow:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 20, 2009)

He's intelligent, witty, handsome and knows more about llittle electric boxes/receivers ???? and stuff than anyone I know! PLUS, I am oh so happy to call him a dear friend!


----------



## imfree (Apr 20, 2009)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> He's intelligent, witty, handsome and knows more about little electric boxes/receivers ???? and stuff than anyone I know! PLUS, I am oh so happy to call him a dear friend!



That's too sweet, Kara. Have a verbal hug. If we ever
meet between NC and Tn, in physical space, the VH
can be redeemed for a real one.:bow: Be blessed and
have a great week.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 20, 2009)

Edgar is the "Ambassador of Dims" :bow: - he goes out of his way to make all newbie's feel welcomed


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2009)

He just might look good in a pink tu tu.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> He just might look good in a pink tu tu.



Spanky has a great sense of humor with an evil bend to it...lol.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 20, 2009)

She has a nice smile!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

I like that Mathias notices when a woman has a nice smile and acknowleges it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

Grandi knows the perfect thing to say!


----------



## imfree (Apr 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> He just might look good in a pink tu tu.



Whichever one of us who performs "Earache My Eye", can
wear the pink tu tu. 

View attachment Earache cheech _&_chong_action_figure.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 20, 2009)

He's mighty handy with Photoshop!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

I like that she always has something nice to say about the person above her.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2009)

She posts cool facts in the interesting fact thread. With pictures to boot!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 20, 2009)

Is uber cute


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

She looks good in hot pink!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2009)

I love her smile


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

I like that she's a geek-geeks are cool  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2009)

He's a big sweetheart  :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 20, 2009)

She's a sweetheart too! :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

Is not afraid to ask for directions (at least for rep).


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 20, 2009)

what do I like about OWA?? Hmmmmm She is Super sexy, smart and just an all around outstanding woman!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

I like that BarbBBW always gives credit where credit is due.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 21, 2009)

Her games in the Lounge are pretty fun!


----------



## Risible (Apr 21, 2009)

I suspect he is a real gentleman IRL.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 21, 2009)

She's written some awesome stories!


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## Risible (Apr 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> She's written some awesome stories!



Actually, I'm merely the vehicle that migrated the story from one place to another here on Dims as a Library mod. Sorry, Matt! :bow:

*Steely*, you have a very warm, genuine smile!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

She likes videogames...that is so cool!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

He averages 23 posts a day, impressive


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 21, 2009)

Someone's got some great hair.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

One of the few people who can actually rock a septum piercing and make it look bangin


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2009)

Knotty looks cool in dreads,going to college,admirer of BBW & a sports fan. Pretty good combo if you ask me.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 21, 2009)

Tony's knowledge of pro wrestling is even better than mine, which sometimes leads to interesting dialogue for us in The Lounge (these are the threads that typically only Tony and I respond to).

I also appreciate that he has supported the New Jersey Bash since Berna and I took over a few years ago!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

I like that Phil and Berna took over the Bashes and does such a wonderful job with them! IS IT FRIDAY YET?!?!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2009)

Her smile is as lovely as her personality :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

She's gorgeous,funny, and she likes poker...how the hell can anyone _not_ like her?!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Quoted Sir Mix A Lot for his signature


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 21, 2009)

He's a complete fittie, while also being quite an intelligent and lovely lad. :kiss2:


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

She is a wonder from down under and mad cute


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 21, 2009)

luckily he's still cute, because i'm NOT from down under, just live here


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 22, 2009)

I like the nickname - I also agree a Mad Cutie - no "demons" here


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

I like that this guy has a really nice smile and shows it on his avatar.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2009)

Her signature says it all!


----------



## g-squared (Apr 22, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Her signature says it all!



She repped me the other day and she started a pretty sweet site.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

I frisked this guy and found that he won't chew the gum.


----------



## steely (Apr 22, 2009)

I like that she's frisking on the what I like about you thread.Spread the frisk around.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

I frisked her and found that she likes flowers and all......


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 22, 2009)

She has a really cool avtar pic


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2009)

He's a Christian.
=D


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 22, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> He's a Christian.
> =D



She's hot.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 22, 2009)

he likes SLUTS!! 
:eat2::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 22, 2009)

Pics, baby! Lots and lots of pics.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 22, 2009)

he has a fun nickname...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 22, 2009)

He's really a true gentleman.... and he makes me laugh out loud....  
(Spanky... that is... LOL)

Lulu has a cute nickname herself!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2009)

She's a curvy princess!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool Avatar & Title.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2009)

He likes the NY Giants!!!!


----------



## runningman (Apr 23, 2009)

She's lovely and she's my friend.

(And she has shiny star thingees on her face - they're not attached, they're natural!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

He's very observant and witty. 
(And has an excellent eye for what's wicked when frisking!):happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

I like that she is an interesting poster.


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 23, 2009)

She's hot and wicked. Wicked hot.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

I like that he is an ole smoothie when it comes to flattering a lady.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 23, 2009)

She had me at "A man of quality!"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

He pays attention to other's signature messages.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 23, 2009)

Wicked Hot, Wicked Smart & Wicked Clever! Grandi always manages to come up with the most interesting Brain Teasers


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 23, 2009)

YAY, I got Tony!!
I like Tony cause he is sweet,sexy as hell, always kind and supportive and encouraging to all!!
Muahhhhh
::::::::::::Sprinkling my LOVE DUST all over Tony!!!!:::::::::::smitten::eat2::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> YAY, I got Tony!!
> I like Tony cause he is sweet,sexy as hell, always kind and supportive and encouraging to all!!
> Muahhhhh
> ::::::::::::Sprinkling my LOVE DUST all over Tony!!!!:::::::::::smitten::eat2::kiss2::wubu:



*DAMN! *

I missed Tony. 


Okay, hmmmmmm, Barby Baby. She's got lots of love dust to sprinkle all over those of us who missed out on getting Tony!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> *DAMN! *
> 
> I missed Tony.
> 
> ...



hahaha Spanky!! Thats right!!
I like SPankys new Avatar Pic!! wooohoo!! damnnn:smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2009)

I like how she sprinkles her love dust everywhere! :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

I like that this person has a vivid imagination about the poster above.


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 23, 2009)

She prefer a strong relation based on trustness than an one night happening


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 23, 2009)

Great smile!
=D


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 23, 2009)

Love the faces she can do and she got intenses eyes (it is really something that I see at first).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

This guy has a great smile and posts interesting messages about other's here.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 24, 2009)

runningman said:


> She's lovely and she's my friend.
> 
> (And she has shiny star thingees on her face - they're not attached, they're natural!)



Awww! Thank you!!! :happy::blush::happy:

*****

Grandi always thinks of the nicest things to say to people! She makes this thread all warm and fuzzy! :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 24, 2009)

Nancy is a great dance partner!!


----------



## runningman (Apr 24, 2009)

She came and found me at a Heavenly Bodies party and introduced me around to people when I was fast heading towards falling asleep drunk.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

I like that this person admits to his drinking habits.


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

I like that she always knows what's going on.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

steely said:


> I like that she always knows what's going on.



I like her simple, down-to-earth quotes


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I like her simple, down-to-earth quotes



That is the highest compliment you could've given me.Thank you!

How could I not like you for your wonderful insight?:happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

steely said:


> That is the highest compliment you could've given me.Thank you!
> 
> How could I not like you for your wonderful insight?:happy:



For giving me such nice compliments for speaking the truth, because it makes my day 5,000,000 times better, and that's AWESOME!!! :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 24, 2009)

He's a FA musketeer. Not heard about many of them.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

I firsked Scorsese86 and found that he is younger than most of my children and very nice too.:happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

I wanted to frisk her, but there was just so many great places to frisk, that I was rendered insane!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 24, 2009)

He's not so bad for a n00b.
=D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

She's really hot (and this is a very childish reply, but it's true). She's probably a model.


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the fact that Scorsese's from Norway. It takes a viking heart to post childish replies.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like that fact that frankman thought my childish comment "worked". At least I view his comment that way.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

I like Scorsese86 because he noticed that the above poster's comment worked and he viewed it that way.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

I like Grandi Flores just because. so thats that.


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

I like him because he listens to Dire Straits.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Ditto. 

and she has a nice smile.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

I like swamptoad because he said that he likes me just because.:happy:


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the way she wants to prove "them" wrong.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

There are few people who can be called angels on earth. But she is one of them


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

I like what he has written in his biography-"I am myself and nobody else".


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

I like his sense of humor.


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

I like him for who and what he is,he knows.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

She lives on love street,which is probably the best place to be in a crazy world like ours...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

I like that he has some interesting thoughts that really do make a lot of sense!


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

I really like her use of the word interesting.:happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

I like her for giving me a chance to converse with someone very special :wubu:


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

I like him for his ice cream flavor.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 26, 2009)

He Gave me Rep! and AWSOME Rep at that! :3


And Steely is just plain awsomesauce, maaaaaan. But I think I've said that before.. so.
SHE'S BEAAAAUTIMOUSTASTICAL!


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

You are just the cutest thing EVAH!:happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 27, 2009)

I like steely because she is Kind, Funny, Sweet, has great music taste and well, is just Super Awesome ^_^!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know what kind of bear he is, but I like that he has a cute avatar of one.


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

I like that she always has a great answer.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 27, 2009)

She portrays a very motherly love... I like that.


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

I like him because he's so sweet to believe I'm motherly!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2009)

I like Steely's New Avatar :wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

I like him because he recognizes beauty in avatars, and he's from New York!


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks tonynyc,I got all excited when I saw you posted on the Charlotte/Asheville meet up.I thought you were going to be in town.

I like my brothr because he's so much fun.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

I like that she is always nice and acknowledges others whenever she can.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 28, 2009)

Grandi Floras' avatar is absolutely adorable. (i have this overwhelming fear that i will kill this thread)


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

I like they he gave me REPS for my skinniest/fattest pics:eat1::blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the fact that she has "*THERE IS NOTHING SEXIER THAN A MAN THAT LOVES BBW!!" *in her signature... it is so cool.. it makes me smile hehe


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

hehe I was going to put " theres nothing sexier than a man INTO bbw," but ummm yeah,.. wasnt appropriate !
I like the UCB has an opinion, but is never mean about sharing it


----------



## Mathias (Apr 28, 2009)

She has a gorgeous smile! :wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the fact that he gave me welcome rep out of kindness.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the nick - makes one think of "I Spy" or "Mission Impossible" Plus , he's a Sports fan-and appreciates good lobster rolls


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2009)

(My turn). TonyNYC is one of the coolest posters on Dims!

That, and he has the neatest printing EVER!


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

I like her because she's a camper.It takes a real woman to camp.


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2009)

Ha! Thanks, Steely, but I have to say - we have a travel trailer with a "full" bath (I can only barely squeeze into it, but, hey, it's a "full" bath! ), a/c, microwave, double sink, queen size bed with memory foam mattress; you get the picture. Easy street, baby! 

Steely has the nicest things to say about people - I like that.


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

What do you mean,that is camping.The only way to camp!Forget tents on the ground,I want all the comforts of home.Fat women do not camp like bedouins,we camp like royalty.

I keep telling Stan,I'm going to haul myself to Cali because you guys have the most fun.:happy:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

steely said:


> What do you mean,that is camping.The only way to camp!Forget tents on the ground,I want all the comforts of home.Fat women do not camp like bedouins,we camp like royalty.
> 
> I keep telling Stan,I'm going to haul myself to Cali because you guys have the most fun.:happy:



I like Steely because she can beat around the camping bush while not calling it what it is........

"Condo Camping"


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool guy - great to talk sports with and Loves Doggies


----------



## Mathias (Apr 28, 2009)

Loves dogs like I do!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 29, 2009)

He gives good head.


:doh: 


I mean rep.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

She's HILARIOUS.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

wait i missed "head "? how did that happen?? 
I like YPP cause she is a hottie and adorable!!
sexy bitch!


----------



## stillblessed23 (Apr 29, 2009)

BarbBBW is sooo pretty hawt profile pic! And I effin love her avatar!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

I like that stillblessed23 is an honest BBW with a lot of heart.


----------



## Commander Keen (Apr 29, 2009)

She's a fellow Capricorn


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

I like her avatar and she looks just like it in her profile pic.Cutie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

I like that she likes other's avatars and meantions them all of the time.....I like her's too.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 29, 2009)

has beautiful hair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

She has pretty red hair and I like her smile too.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

She's a singer in blue that remains a mystery to me


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

There is NOTHING i DONT like about UCB! My Favorite thing, is the way he talks about "BBW":bow::wubu: :smitten: OMG whewwww


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 29, 2009)

She sure is a sweet one. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 29, 2009)

She makes me laugh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that he seems to like to laugh.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that Grandi obviously enjoys life and has a wonderful spirit.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Ms OWA is very freindly and is always up for a chuckle.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that Adamantoise likes people that chuckle.


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that Grandi always keeps it going. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked Steely and found that her moon is oh so pretty!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

i like OWA cause is a HOT woman and always makes me smile! literally i am now SMILING!! haha


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that BarbBBW is always ready for a good reply to many of the posts on this Message Board.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that Grandi brings so much to this forum that makes everyone laugh and have such a great time!!!  :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that undrcovrbrothr likes to laugh and have a good time reading my posts.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like she is a lot of fun to hang out with


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

she went to the NJ Bash and posted her HOT PICS of herself!!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 30, 2009)

She says the nicest complements! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

he liked my Belly appreciation pic:blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

She knows how to speak to someone to whom they disagree with on contentious subjects. *FRIENDLY HUGS*


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 30, 2009)

He's not such a noobie anymore!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2009)

She's spunky and sexxxy as all Get-Out


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2009)

He apologizes if he's hurt feelings (even while not meaning to intentionally) 

I find that a really amazing character trait.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 30, 2009)

Has a cute, if slightly scary, avatar. But that's okay; I like things that are slightly scary.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2009)

She's got hot boobs....and shows them. Plus she likes the same hot guys that I do


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2009)

Manages to be one of the funniest ladies in DIMS - the absence of Hyde Park has not slowed GEF down....


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

ohhhhh hmmmmm My Tony!!!! I like Tony cause he is goin to help me gain weight in my ass and some OFF my belly!!! Right Tony?!?!?!??!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ohhhhh hmmmmm My Tony!!!! I like Tony cause *he is goin to help me gain weight in my ass and some OFF my belly*!!! Right Tony?!?!?!??!



I like that she's a dreeeeeeeeaammmmmmerrrr.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ohhhhh hmmmmm My Tony!!!! I like Tony cause he is goin to help me gain weight in my ass and some OFF my belly!!! Right Tony?!?!?!??!



*I Like Barb -she's Sweet and Gorgeous. :smitten: I think the "bodybuilding" secrets and the power of your "lovedust" :wubu: makes a great combo.... 
and is your good hubby bringing you a snack :eat1: - just being on the Dims board can be physically draining you know... *


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I like that she's a dreeeeeeeeaammmmmmerrrr.


 Heyyy not a dreamer, a wisher, and I am persistent too! 



tonynyc said:


> *I Like Barb -she's Sweet and Gorgeous. :smitten: I think the "bodybuilding" secrets and the power of your "lovedust" :wubu: makes a great combo....
> and is your good hubby bringing you a snack :eat1: - just being on the Dims board can be physically draining you know... *



I wish i was physically drained from you 2 DIMMERS hahaha
SO you all need to be hitting up my Yahoo dammit!!!


So I like Tony cause he knows the power on my "love dust":kiss2:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because she's totally open and honest... and always knows how to cheer me up, like now.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

i like the UCB cause he has opinions but says them in a pleasant way!! But ummm UCB no more "friendly hugs" grosssssss I want a nice BIG FAT HUG!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because she believes in big FAT hugs, and lay one on me!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: Thank you! I need one!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 1, 2009)

He's a man in uniform, what more is there to say?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

Lulu is a sweetheart and looks freaking awesome in a certain red dress!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 1, 2009)

She's gorgeous inside and out!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

I like her cause she is so sassy and too damn adorable!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

(AshleyEileen) Always remembered as my first on Dim so I wasn't a PM or rep virgin... and always has the perfect response.   

I like BarbBBW... period, end of story, no doubt. (Sorry, I was a bit slow in shooting out my post!! arrrr


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

I like that he tells others what he likes about them.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 1, 2009)

I like that she respond more than me in this thread. And she's seems very, very nice... which is def a good thing.


----------



## Uriel (May 1, 2009)

Ramones Quote...'Nuff said.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

I like that he makes insightful comments that agree with others.


----------



## slrm2m (May 1, 2009)

I like her avatar and her username. They both shout, "femme fatale", to me!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

I like her because she says nice things about other posters here. 
She is prolly like that in real life as she looks to be just that, a NICE GAL.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

I like Grandi because she knows exactly what she wants out of life, and doesn't apologize for it :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 1, 2009)

I notice he lives in Washington D.C. (or the area, at least)... which just so happens to be the one place in the world I most want to visit. Likable, yes.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

i like that since he discovered girls, he "always noticed the bigger ones":smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2009)

She's a funny and carefree woman,and I like and respect that.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

i like he is always so very sweet to me!:kiss2:


----------



## dragorat (May 1, 2009)

*I love her dangerous curves avatar & I'm sure those curves would be amazing to explore...
*


----------



## tonynyc (May 1, 2009)

A wise man that appreciates the beauty of Dangerous Curves :bow:- also a Comic Book fan which is pretty cool


----------



## dragorat (May 1, 2009)

*Frisks Tony & realizes it's not only BBW & comics we have in common but A lot of Slammin' History if you catch my drift or do I have to use a hammerlock...
*


----------



## Tarella (May 1, 2009)

Dragorat has always been charming and friendly in the chatroom. He has been warm and welcoming and I have never seen him be rude or malicious. He chats in the nude!! Whoo Hoo! Go dragorat!!


----------



## imfree (May 1, 2009)

Tarella said:


> Dragorat has always been charming and friendly in the chatroom. He has been warm and welcoming and I have never seen him be rude or malicious. He chats in the nude!! Whoo Hoo! Go dragorat!!



Tarella, you're such a lovely gal! Please post more often.:bow:


----------



## Mathias (May 1, 2009)

He's very free spirited and carefree!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 1, 2009)

I think he's a bit nerdy (it's a good thing)


----------



## Surlysomething (May 1, 2009)

she rocked a dress like mad at a Bash and looked gorgeous!

(I saw pics  )


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

i like her avatar


----------



## mel (May 2, 2009)

I like her avatar


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

She's good-looking! And not to mention, she's pretty cool! I've heard good things about her.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

I like bmann0413 because he is interesting.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2009)

I like Grandi Floras because she is a great dimms member and always has nice posts!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

I like T-Bear because he's very friendly and likes playing word games!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

I see in his bio that he's been in the navy for 11 years... that's cool.


----------



## Preston (May 2, 2009)

Anyone that appreciates the art of film-making that much must be cool.


----------



## Mathias (May 2, 2009)

I like how Question of the Justice League is in his Avatar.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

I like that _he_ likes to make people laugh. That's a very good quality, and shows he cares about others.


----------



## Twilley (May 2, 2009)

He has a wicked Ramones quote as his signature. I like that.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 2, 2009)

i like he can have a "fuzzy" profile pic and still look good!:kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

She gave me a really cool rep recently... and she's quite a darling


----------



## Twilley (May 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i like he can have a "fuzzy" profile pic and still look good!:kiss2:




Oh many thankies Barb...you don't look too bad yourself, :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 2, 2009)

Twilley said:


> Oh many thankies Barb...you don't look too bad yourself, :blush:



hahah well thank you sir!:bow:
I like when he blushes :blush:

And I like Scorsese ,...just cause i do :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

I like Barb because she called me sweet. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2009)

I like Lloyd because he is always a nice guy


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

She's such a hotty... 'nough said.


----------



## tonynyc (May 2, 2009)

*I love GEF's avatar ;that cute sly grin! - I think GEF would try to sell me the Brooklyn Bridge and I might end up buying it*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> She's such a hotty... 'nough said.




He's such a sweetie...nuff said  :bow:

@Tony....it's not the Brooklyn Bridge that I have in my bag of tricks....


----------



## tonynyc (May 2, 2009)

*GEF: a real sweetheart with cute Biceps*:wubu: :wubu:

*Scorsese86: love the avatar and the Nickname alone would make GoodFellas Proud *


----------



## BarbBBW (May 2, 2009)

i like Tony cause hes a total hottie even though he denied my yahoo request


----------



## Twilley (May 2, 2009)

She's a hotty hot hotty, like I already said :smitten:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

He's so very nice and complimentary to the ladies... and I agree with his assessments!!  I bow to you, kind sir.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I like that his Tartan is a different color than mine.






Sutherland Tartan
(Vestiarium Scoticum)​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I like it that she paid attention and has a tartan of her own!! 

I'm now back as FA Musketeer- I could never abandon that


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I like that as a scotsman, undrcovrbrothr is proud of his heritage.


----------



## Slamaga (May 3, 2009)

I like her little gif (so cute!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I like that he likes my BBW gif. I do too.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I think Grandi has to be one of the top three most stimulating persons on Dim in every single facet  :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I like that undrcovrbrothr gives credit where credit is due but also makes great bounds to be interesting here too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 3, 2009)

I like that Grandi sometimes rhymes in her responses.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 3, 2009)

OneWickedAngel posted some *absolutely fantastic* photos in the NJB pics thread  Made me wish I'd decided to go!


----------



## tonynyc (May 3, 2009)

I like her signature - best stuff to add to V8 ( along with a lemon squeeze)....


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I like the fact he says what he likes, point blank!!! NYC > Boston or L.A.!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 3, 2009)

I like his signature.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

I like her creative and cute screen name


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2009)

She's one of the nicest people here! :happy::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

HE is one of the nicest people here  :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (May 3, 2009)

I look forward to reading GEF comments - she's very funny and i need my daily dose of her wonderful sense of humor


----------



## Surlysomething (May 3, 2009)

amazing, muscly arms


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2009)

I like that she thought enough of me to rep me recently!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 4, 2009)

What more can I say then "AWSOME GAME-AGE CHOICES"

Nothing! .. That is all.


----------



## Mini (May 4, 2009)

I'm a sucker for redheads.


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2009)

His brutal no bullshit honesty


----------



## Twilley (May 4, 2009)

More than meets the eye, from what I can see...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

I like that Twilley seems to like dinosaurs like I do.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 4, 2009)

AWSOME SIGNATURE? CHECK!
AWSOME AVATAR?! CHECK CHECK
AWSOME POSTS? SUPER DUPER CHECK


Need I say More?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

She has yet to be told by me as to how I like her interesting and ginormously awesome posts cause I lurk sometimes


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 4, 2009)

He signature pic made me do a double take!
haha


----------



## BarbBBW (May 4, 2009)

i like her "show someone loving your chub"pic!
besides being extremely adorable!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 4, 2009)

she is very bold! :kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 4, 2009)

that she likes the Facebook setting of "pirate" language haha
and is just sexy as hell


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

She joined my yahoo group


----------



## BarbBBW (May 4, 2009)

i like that GEF is actually _alot_ worse than me when it comes to showing off her trampiness!!
GOD I LOVE HERRRRRRRRRR!!! hahaha:smitten:


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2009)

I like her so much because she's so motivated and implicated in dims.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

I like BarbBBW for her total honesty and her way of saying, "Here I am, like it or NOT!!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

I like UCB because he had a great big.........plaid avatar 





BarbBBW said:


> i like that GEF is actually _alot_ worse than me when it comes to showing off her trampiness!!
> GOD I LOVE HERRRRRRRRRR!!! hahaha:smitten:



Barb....I'm a tramp because I usually dont get any....or I'm mad at the guy I'm getting it from....or I'm mad that I'm not getting it how I want it.....or I'm mad that he hasn't done something else right....or I'm mad cause I think he's sharing his peen with another women......

Oh let's face it.....I'm just a slave to the cock  :batting:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 4, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I like her so much because she's so motivated and implicated in dims.





undrcovrbrothr said:


> I like BarbBBW for her total honesty and her way of saying, "Here I am, like it or NOT!!"



YAY I got 2 men at once!! FINALLY!! I like that UCB is alittle coy, yet alittle nasty! ANd i like Slamaga because he encourages fisting!! ( although I am a little scared about that LOL)

ANd GEF,,... LOL i hear ya babe!! I HEAR YA!!! I like GEF cause she is a sexy bitch!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because she described me to a T!!!!!  Very astute of you... saying I am a good guy and yet I know how to have one hell of a good time


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2009)

ANd i like Slamaga because he encourages fisting!! ( although I am a little scared about that LOL)

is it supposed to be true?? 

I like undrcovrbrothr because he double compliment someone (yay I answered fisrt.... joke )


----------



## BarbBBW (May 4, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> ANd i like Slamaga because he encourages fisting!! ( although I am a little scared about that LOL)
> 
> is it supposed to be true??
> 
> I like undrcovrbrothr because he double compliment someone (yay I answered fisrt.... joke )



Slamaga,.. I like you just cause your HOT :wubu: honestly LOL 
Well ,.. fine,... ok you are smart and funny and flirtatious too but thats it


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 4, 2009)

She's crazy in a good way


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

I like luscious_lulu because can say a lot with few words!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Slamaga,.. I like you just cause your HOT :wubu: honestly LOL
> Well ,.. fine,... ok you are smart and funny and flirtatious too but thats it




Yeah, he's all that ..... but I'm kind of scared of him now.....


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah, he's all that ..... but I'm kind of scared of him now.....
> 
> You know that was a joke??
> 
> I kind like her because she's getting involved in my dirty jokes (we're so cool!) even if she does believe some by the time XX


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

I like him because he's gullible....I joked you back


----------



## tonynyc (May 4, 2009)

GEF's Signature should be "Cool,Fruity and Pretty Damn Funny"


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

He's a pear lover.
=D


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I like that she notices other's likes.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

I like that she notices that I notice.
Ha!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

I like that she is alwaYS IN the REP WHINES hahahah!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I like that she is friendly and notices important things here.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

I like the Grandi knows the important things to notice!


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2009)

She has a nice smile in her avatar!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

He's from PA.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 5, 2009)

She likes Spaghetti.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

I like that he thinks I like spaghetti when in all reality, I don't.

Spaghett!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I like her cute look on her avatar, seems haughty....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I like that he thinks I like spaghetti when in all reality, I don't.


I like that she likes one freakin' hilarious video;Spaghett!



Grandi Floras said:


> I like her cute look on her avatar, seems haughty....


I like that Grandi has a very discerning eye!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I like that OneWickedAngel has the kind of smile that would warm the coldest of hearts.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 5, 2009)

I like that she's so kind, and give nice remarks to everyone here


----------



## Mini (May 5, 2009)

Martin Scorsese is one of my favorite directors. His username therefore makes me happy.


----------



## tonynyc (May 5, 2009)

Speaks his mind - always a good thing


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

Is so very handsome!:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

Has the sweetest smile and face


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

Is there anything to not like about GEF?
Fa'realz.


----------



## Slamaga (May 5, 2009)

I like all the funny faces she can do, its amazing!


----------



## Twilley (May 5, 2009)

He doesn't take smeg from anybody...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

hmmm that he didnt go to the bash like me,.. we suck!!! lol


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2009)

I like that we have something in common- we both couldn't make the Bash! Next year!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

yes Mattie next bash... its not untill next year??ughhhhhhhhhh i cant wait that long hahhaha
I like Mattie cause he is a natural flirt!!


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yes Mattie next bash... its not untill next year??ughhhhhhhhhh i cant wait that long hahhaha
> I like Mattie cause he is a natural flirt!!



She dresses nice for a seat at the computer.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> She dresses nice for a seat at the computer.



hmm SPanky, what do I say safely here? hmmmmm I like that he is reserved?!


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hmm SPanky, what do I say safely here? hmmmmm I like that he is reserved?!



Reserved? Is that like taken? 

She has a beautiful little girl. That I do noes and iz no joke.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Reserved? Is that like taken?
> 
> She has a beautiful little girl. That I do noes and iz no joke.



i like that he has 2 beautiful boys!! and he chats with me


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2009)

A real sweetie - and this is for you and our recently departed thread....

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

haha Tony!!
Like tony cause he is simply delicious!!


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2009)

She's fun to chat with!


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

He always has nice things to say!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 6, 2009)

She's posting again


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 6, 2009)

She's really luscious, in deed


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

I like that this poster is very intelligent and posts interesting things here.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

She seems to have a kind and gentle aura in her profile picture-she's a freindly woman.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 6, 2009)

is a shameless flatterer.


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2009)

Makes excellent use of alliteration!


----------



## Mini (May 7, 2009)

Hasn't been around long enough for me to form a negative opinion of him! Or her!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 7, 2009)

Umm...He's Mini, what's not to like? 

Bonus: He's tall and very cute. *cougar leer here*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

I like that she seems to flirt and do so shamelessly.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

i like that she is always posting the "positive" is everyone


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

I like that she notices that I like staying positive in my post here as well as in life.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2009)

I like her everyday positive posting style (is that something, if not it sure should be something, that fits Grandi Floras)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

I like that he has gotten the point that Grandi Floras is a postive woman with postive views on all aspects of my life.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

I like that Grandi is indeed a very positive woman!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

OWA is definately one of my top woman on DIMS! She is just an amazing woman!:kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (May 7, 2009)

Has magical powers


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

I like that Tony has the brain to match the brawn!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2009)

I like that she's really cool (and one wicked angel).


----------



## steely (May 7, 2009)

He's a great guy.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

A wonderful gal to talk with.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2009)

He likes metal, so, he can't be all that bad.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

i like BGB cause he has a stand up attitude in his post!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

I like Barb because she appreciates a good zerbert!


----------



## collared Princess (May 8, 2009)

she is very sexy with a very pretty smile and awesome skin tone


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> she is very sexy with a very pretty smile and awesome skin tone


 *Why Thank You!*

*I like CP because she wears her collar with pride!
*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

I like OWA cause she just OOOZES sexiness, in everything she says. 
Hey OWA, have you ever been to "hellfire" in Manhattan? Its closed now though


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

I like collared Princess because she has a very sweet and creative way of saying hello to women 

(damn, too slow!! LOL)

I like BarbBBW cause she's "frisk"y


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

Yes Barb, I've been to Hellfire (and back - I miss it). 

I like UCB's quick wit, humor and ability to take as well as he can give. (PS: Being slow is not always a bad thing )


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

i like OWA, cause we both have gone to *HELLFIRE*!! somehow I knew you have girlfriend!! hahaha One of the best times I ever had clubbing in NY!!SUPER HOT!! whewwww


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

I like BarbBBW cause her and OWA in the same club would make my knees weak, my head all fuzzy, and other things stand at ATTENTION!! Yes, ma'am!!!!!  :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

I like that he has an air of mystery about himeself as his being a Muskateer might proove.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 8, 2009)

she's hawt


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

She has a lovely sig line and must be talented to write it.:happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

I like the fact that she's the most level-headed, communicative woman I've ever met!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2009)

I like sailors


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

I like everything about GEF, from what I have read from her AND seen :smitten: hehehe


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

i like UCB cause he is caring


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because inside that super sexy, hot, wild woman is a heart which really is much bigger than she reveals... and her compliment made me shed a tear, no lie 

Thank you, Barb.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 8, 2009)

He's a trooper!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I like BarbBBW because inside that super sexy, hot, wild woman is a heart which really is much bigger than she reveals... and her compliment made me shed a tear, no lie
> 
> Thank you, Barb.


hhaha UCb i am just trying to get in your pants,..suck it up!!
LMAO j/k you are wonderful!!
Muahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
And Ashley,... OMG YUM, i see I am addicted to see dont you???!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 8, 2009)

She always makes me :blush::blush::blush:.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because my pants are like a magnet to supreme hotness, and it was inevitable...!  Thank you! Right back at you!!! :kiss2:

I've got one for you too, Barb lover, I mean Ashley Eileen!!! hehe :kiss2: I like you cause you're just you, someone whom everyone wants round here!!! hehe


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 8, 2009)

I'm caught in the crossfire!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

Ashely you are so damn adorable i would to have you "caught in the middle " :wubu: hahahha


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

I like to break the rules by saying that I'll be the vanilla ice cream!!!! :eat2: hehehehe


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

i like UCb cause he is honest and cute!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I like BarbBBW even though she prefers chocolate!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

haha i love all men babe!! dont let that fool ya! i am a equal opportunity slut!!
I like UCB cause he likes me


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because she always knows how to cheer me up... wiggle, giggle, wave boobies in my face, and offer me an ice cream sandwich!!!  Love you, Barb.. you're a dear


----------



## exile in thighville (May 9, 2009)

for his race


----------



## runningman (May 9, 2009)

I like 'exile in thighveille' for his location. A good place to be.

At the same time I also hate him for it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 9, 2009)

He's from wales...


----------



## runningman (May 9, 2009)

I like Lulu coz she's friends with Dee and Dee is great fun to wind up in chat.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

I like runningman because he doesn't really run when he actually wants to get caught.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I like Grandi because she keeps the great threads alive! She has lots of juice


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

i like that UCB knows all about Grandi's JUICE hahaha


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

I like that BarbBBW seems to have juice too.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

i like that Grandi noticed MY juice!! thats kinda HOT 
LOL


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I like BarbBBW cause she twisted my words around like a tongue!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

His enthusiasm is admirable!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 9, 2009)

He totally quoted Scrubs! Can't get much cooler.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2009)

She seems like a nice, intelligent lady  :bow:


----------



## Slamaga (May 9, 2009)

She's doing so delightfully dirty jokes but she has the way to make it subtle.
She cares about almost everyone and I'm amazed about how she reply to a lot of person. :happy::bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

i like that he likes dirty jokes  hehehe


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2009)

I like the replies she make, because she always get people to smile (at least I do).


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 9, 2009)

He has the Ramone's in his signature! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

I like LuLu cause she loves shoes like me hehehe


----------



## swilkin (May 9, 2009)

I dont know Barb but I like her because she Quoted me on another thread, which I thought was very cool. She also said something nice too:happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

swilkin,... hmmm I like him simple because he adores BBW and he is good looking ,..always an awesome combo!!:wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone (May 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> swilkin,... hmmm I like him simple because he adores BBW and he is good looking ,..always an awesome combo!!:wubu:



She called me a sexy bitch once... :happy:


----------



## Spanky (May 9, 2009)

She has a really good looking boyfriend. 

Couldn't think of one other damn thing!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 9, 2009)

He's...um....

hold on...... let me think........

well there's.....no......wait.....no.....

there was that one time.......well........hmmm....just a second.....

Oh, I know!

He's really good at complimenting TheJuicyOne!


----------



## Spanky (May 9, 2009)

Damn Giants fan. Effin fargin efity eff eff.

Ahem......

Probably the most genuine, sweetest, caring ladies on this board. :bow:

Has a razor sharp edge when provoked. Would love to pinch her cheek if I ever got to meet her.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 9, 2009)

He loves to pinch cheeks (you just have to clarify which cheeks to be pinched )


----------



## Spanky (May 10, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> He loves to pinch cheeks (you just have to clarify which cheeks to be pinched )



Always finding the dirty in the clean and innocent........

That's what I like about her. :bow:


I'd pinch her cheek too, she just has to figure out which one.


----------



## furious styles (May 10, 2009)

spanks is a death defying stand up son of a gun and a great dad, not to mention a devoted eagles fan (which takes some mettle)


----------



## Risible (May 10, 2009)

Hip, cute, charming - virtual and IRL.


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

Has the cutest dog ever!


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

I like you even more now, Risible! This is Patchy 

View attachment patchy.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

I like that she has a cute little doggy in her last post.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 10, 2009)

Has a uber nice, new car!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

O Canada!!!!!!!!  (Not Quebecois, but hey, I like her)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

He's pretty darned cool!


----------



## tonynyc (May 10, 2009)

*Cute Signature *


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

Cute, I think I've said it before but it bears repeating!


----------



## tonynyc (May 10, 2009)

One of the nicest BBW in Dims- and loves doggies


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 10, 2009)

Just one of the most sincere guys around.


----------



## Spanky (May 10, 2009)

She is a real bird lover. And a lover of bird lovers. 

She just loves birds.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 10, 2009)

I'm really good at flipping the bird too....

What can I say about Spanky? He's a GIANT friend of mine. He has a heart that's true BIG BLUE. 98.4% of people in NJ agree that he is a one of a kind guy who will look amazing in a pink tutu one day.


----------



## tonynyc (May 10, 2009)

Appreciates Pro Football & a Giants Fan.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

I like that he is one nice looking slow dancer.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

I like the fact that now she can say that she does and does not have junk in her trunk 

I could not resist


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

I like that he is a fun guy and knows it.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

I like the fact that Grandi always knows the right words to make me smile, and to help the day begin so fabulously, no matter how I do on her trivia


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

I like that he likes to play my Trivia game but doesn't make a big deal about not winning, he knows that it is just fun to play.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

I like the fact that she recognizes me in an instant, and that it always brings this  to my face! Blue Light Special


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

I like him because he has a beautiful smile and uses it a lot when I post something he finds worth smiling about.


----------



## tonynyc (May 11, 2009)

Gorgeous BBW- Has a Hot Car & loves to test the mind of Dimmers with awesome 'Brain Teasers'


----------



## BarbBBW (May 11, 2009)

i like Tony, because he is a true FA through and through


----------



## Risible (May 11, 2009)

I like Barb's upbeat, positive, spicy posts! She sounds like a very nice, fun-loving lady.


----------



## Spanky (May 11, 2009)

Risible said:


> I like Barb's upbeat, positive, spicy posts! She sounds like a very nice, fun-loving lady.



I like Risible because she has no idea who the REAL Barb is. But still always looks at the bright side. 





Oh, and cute doggies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2009)

He looks so good in bicycle shorts........:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He looks so good in bicycle shorts........:bow:



and a bra GEF,...dont forget the beautiful nipple covers hahahha

I dont like GEF,.. I love her, for being so confident and a simply amazing woman! Muahhh:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (May 11, 2009)

Barb: a real cutie - I also think she's an amazing woman.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 11, 2009)

Tony:.........pure lust:wubu::eat2:


----------



## Spanky (May 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Tony:.........pure lust:wubu::eat2:



Barb: all legs...... with leetle red painted toesies at the end. 



<ugh, all of the mushy tawk>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2009)

Spankles....he's all A-cups....awwwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Spanky (May 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Spankles....he's all A-cups....awwwwwwwwww so cute



GEF.....she knows her breasticle cup sizes. Especially on men. 



Actually, to be fair, and the fact I don't know how many chances I get to say these things..... GEF is one of my favoritest women on Dims. She is very even keel, solid, wonderfully full of dry and witty humor while letting on a little friendly poke, nudge in the ribs and flirting like only a fairy can do. 

She is a wonderful mother and pulling her own weight and probably the weight of several others in life. She is open and honest with herself, shows that she can be vulnerable, fallible, trying to find her way though life and only asks for our respect in return. I think she is the epitome of a strong person, a strong mom, a strong woman. She is all of these things and much more. 

You make Dims, for me, a more special place, dear. 

<no emoticons because it is all serious>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2009)

I like that he doesn't realize how truly ignorant I am about men...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Barb: all legs...... with leetle red painted toesies at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> <ugh, all of the mushy tawk>



Spanky: is very,... interesting,.. and shy?? nahhhhh

GEF: is all about the penis, vagina and nudeness!! whewwwwww


----------



## SocialbFly (May 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Spanky: is very,... interesting,.. and shy?? nahhhhh
> 
> GEF: is all about the penis, vagina and nudeness!! whewwwwww



Barb, knows there is nothing sexier than confidence on a BBW or SSBBW...


----------



## tonynyc (May 11, 2009)

A cutie with Awesome  Biceps :smitten: Diana is the Terminator- in my books


----------



## MamaLisa (May 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> A cutie with Awesome  Biceps :smitten: Diana is the Terminator- in my books



Im presuming tony is in New york.. and its my fav place on earth... so brownie points ! lol


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 11, 2009)

She's amazing.
=D


----------



## BarbBBW (May 11, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmm she is sexy even without makeup!!! damnnnn


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

I like that she always says nice things about others here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2009)

I like that she is always friendly and participates


----------



## HottiMegan (May 12, 2009)

She's a way cool person and an asset to these boards


----------



## dragorat (May 12, 2009)

*She is 1 HOT Mama in more ways than 1...*


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

He seems like an agreeable gentleman,and as stated in his biography he does his best to get along with everyone,which I find very admirable.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

Adamantoise: i like him cause he is always very sweet to me!! Muahhh:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (May 12, 2009)

I like her because she's sweet to me as well as to everyone here! :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

Mathias: a darling guy who is sweet as cream!! And always very nice to me in the Chat!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Barb's a bright and funny woman whose posts have brought a great big grin to my face on more than one occasion!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

If Adamantoise is not taken yet by someone special across the pond or here, shame on all of you!!! That's like!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

I like that UCB knows when hold 'em, knows when to fold 'em, knows when to walk away and knows when to run when being out-drilled in a thread


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

I love OWA cause she is always making me smile!! Then she makes me assume the position and spanks my bottom  Thank you Mistress hahahha


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

I like that she is open about who she is and what she likes.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

Grandi: i like that she frisk people while there are asleep!! hehehe


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because frisks 24/7/365 somehow....!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

i like UCB, cause he chooses to curb himself?1 wow thats more thank I can say about myself hahah


----------



## thejuicyone (May 13, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because she loves my puppies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2009)

Her personality seems as pretty as her pictures


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

My GEF, I like her cause she is alot of FUN!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

I like GEF because she is an awesome human being in addition to quite a show-off :smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 13, 2009)

I Like UCB Because He is so nice and kind. :3


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2009)

I LOVE YPP's new hair cut and her awesome sense of humor.


----------



## MamaLisa (May 13, 2009)

i like how hot u make me.. how stunning you are.. and how amazing u look 

mwah!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

i like Lisa cause she is spicy!!


----------



## thejuicyone (May 14, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because I get to keep telling her how much I like her.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 14, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I like BarbBBW because I get to keep telling her how much I like her.



awwwwwww and i get to keep telling her how much i would love to fondle her,...oh wait,.. first time LMAO


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 14, 2009)

Barb is very saucy!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

I like that lulu seems to like a person that is saucy.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 15, 2009)

Her replies to this thread always crack me up!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

i like that she is always trying for "another one"!!


----------



## Diego (May 15, 2009)

Like the quotes in her signature(?)


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

I like that he is open and honest and is still eye candy!!! LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

i think I broke the thread?!?!


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2009)

*I like Barb; she's a hottie & can heal anything with love dust. :wubu: Barb have you been lending that "Love Dust " to anyone ? ( I know what powerful stuff it is)....*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I like Barb; she's a hottie & can heal anything with love dust. :wubu: Barb have you been lending that "Love Dust " to anyone ? ( I know what powerful stuff it is)....*



haha Tony thats my special love dust!! I give it to all that need it! you know me I am a giver 
I like tony cause he works hard on his body and mind!!


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2009)

She's a cutie! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2009)

I like that he respects my style. Not many people I know do that. In real life anyways. lol


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

he is crushing on me :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2009)

Exuberant and bosomy.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

Mini said:


> Exuberant and bosomy.



complete "eyes full of love"!!!and sexy as hell


----------



## katherine22 (May 16, 2009)

gorgeous woman and generous to others!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 16, 2009)

Katherine knows the right picture is indeed worth a thousand words.


----------



## goofy girl (May 16, 2009)

Well, she just rocks...but my official answer is that she is a great tour guide!! (and knows where all the good food in NY is!  )


----------



## Diego (May 16, 2009)

She is very friendly always in posting


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

I like that Diego looks like he could star in some sexy movie or TV Sitcom.


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

I like her observations about Diego.:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

I like her because she agrees with me about the above poster. 

*POSTER MAN*, hmmm, somehow that would fit..... him......:smitten:


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

I really like her idea of Diego on a poster,whew!!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 16, 2009)

Steely is a big beautiful gal who lives in the mountains!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

I like this guy, he recognizes a BBW for who she is.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 16, 2009)

Grandi Floras is the big beautiful queen of trivia, and lives in the state that reinvented coffee!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

Stan is always a gentleman  :bow:


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2009)

She's a classy lady! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (May 16, 2009)

Appreciates Great Movies that feature People of Size.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2009)

He's always so nice to me! And I think he's the leading person in my rep counts. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 16, 2009)

He likes fat chicks


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

I just like seeing her pretty face. :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Appreciates beauty in different forms.


----------



## furious styles (May 16, 2009)

has a quote from the legendary _Shaolin and Wu Tang_ in the sig.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 16, 2009)

A fellow hockey and Hip-hop head


----------



## Skaster (May 17, 2009)

Knows Scottish football (= soccer) trivia!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2009)

I like that Skaster appreciates La Dolce Vita.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 17, 2009)

I don't normally like chocolate, but I can't resist OWA.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 17, 2009)

Knows how to look great in a picture


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 17, 2009)

Hid devotion to March Madness.


----------



## Mathias (May 17, 2009)

I enjoy chatting with her!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 17, 2009)

Mathias: a very handsome FA who always makes me smile


----------



## Mathias (May 17, 2009)

She thinks I'm handsome! :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 17, 2009)

Mathias said:


> She thinks I'm handsome! :blush:



I "know" you are handsome! muahhhhhhhhh

Mathias: is always appreciative of my compliments!


----------



## Mathias (May 17, 2009)

She always smiles from my complements!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 17, 2009)

Decepticons are cool.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

He's got wit.....and a heart  :bow:


----------



## KnottyOne (May 17, 2009)

It's GEF, that alone is enough ^_^


----------



## Gingembre (May 17, 2009)

Lives somewhere called King Of Prussia, which amuses me greatly.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 17, 2009)

Is the only tomato I have ever liked ^_-


----------



## BarbBBW (May 17, 2009)

is always sweet, when I do get to read his post


----------



## imfree (May 17, 2009)

She always makes this ole dawg feel beautiful n sexy!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

He's always been a gentleman...and thoughtful to others


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 17, 2009)

She has the most beautiful eyes


----------



## Adamantoise (May 17, 2009)

She looks like a gal I would be more than happy to hug...


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 17, 2009)

He likes hugs!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

i like her kitty!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 18, 2009)

I like the way her filthy mind works - it's so much like mine!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 18, 2009)

GORGEOUS - CHECK
FUNNY - CHECK
AWSOME POSTS - CHECK

[/ .. .Having a Freaking KICK ASS Signature? Priceless. ] <- HAD TO. Sorry. Sorry. XD


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

love her new sleek hairstyle!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 18, 2009)

She's all over the place!


----------



## thejuicyone (May 18, 2009)

She's so fucking cute.


----------



## nikola090 (May 18, 2009)

she has a gorgeous belly :eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

I like that she is open about what she likes.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

Grandi: i like that when I wake up and have my coffee, that I can always read some of her post , ..which makes me smile

yeah,.. i noticed all my post,.. even like what do you like about someone else,.. always reflects back to me heheh I have issues


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

I like that she likes to read my posts in the morning while she is having her coffee and they put a smile on her face......


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I like that I like the things that I like here.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2009)

I like how sorta confusing that last sentence seemed to me.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 19, 2009)

He's always very nice to me in chat


----------



## dragorat (May 19, 2009)

*I like that she is a totally lovely young lady....inside & out!*


----------



## runningman (May 19, 2009)

She copes admirably with the embarrassment of being a Giants fan. 

I was too slow. This is for Nancy. Dragorat got in before me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I like that he admited that he was to slow..


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 19, 2009)

I like that she notices everything.
Good eye.


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

She thought terrible things trying to figure out what a whoopie pie was...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I like that he is prolly the only one that really knows what a whoopi pie is.


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2009)

I like that Grandi appreciates "Whoopie Pies" and strives to make all Dimmers use their 'Mind Muscles'...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I like that Grandi appreciates "Whoopie Pies" and strives to make all Dimmers use their 'Mind Muscles'...



I like Tony cause he post yummy treats that make fat girls like me SMILE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2009)

She has a nice smile! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

he is one of my favorites on here, just thru post, now thats cool!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

She's a sweet one!


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

i like how the colorful avatar of this fellow poster is sorta color coordinated with the green cans.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

I like that he has no idea where my avatar is from.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

ooooh cool black and white photo in profile!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

And he still has no clue!
I love it!


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> And he still has no clue!
> I love it!




ok, clue me in!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 20, 2009)

I like that he doesn't know where her avatar pic is from... of course, neither do I. lol


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2009)

He posted a pretty sweet Chowder cartoon pic awhile if I remember correctly. Chowder is my new favorite cartoon as of late!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 20, 2009)

I like that his new favorite cartoon happens to be one of my favorite cartoons!


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

I like it that he lives in the state where I grew up.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

I like the avatar he is using of himself and sister.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 20, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt but I am forced to respond out of turn.....



runningman said:


> She copes admirably with the embarrassment of being a Giants fan.
> 
> I was too slow. This is for Nancy. Dragorat got in before me.



Very much a PROUD Giants fan here! So,  @ Runningman!

PS...Grandi is a sweetie on so many levels.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 20, 2009)

Everything


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I like that he has no idea where my avatar is from.



I think it's Plumpy from Candyland.

I like bigsexy has decided to be good!:happy:


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

shares similar musical taste to me ... well for some certain musical artists/groups ....


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

I like his toad. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

i like her signature


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

I like he can point out my squinty-ness gently. :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

swampy: is always very sweet and chatty in the chatroom!

oh no STeely jumped in hehehe

Steely: Looks like a ray of sunshine in all her pics!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

I like her because she is the friendliest of friends to everyone here.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2009)

because she's a really nice lady.


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

Just because......:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

I like her because she is so agreeable.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 20, 2009)

I like her trivia contests


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

i like that he likes tummies!!:eat2:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 20, 2009)

She's a total hottie who's really nice. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2009)

* Bmann0413 has made a lot of people happy because of the Cleavage thread! 

:happy::bow::happy:!! VERY HAPPY !!:happy::bow::happy:*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

OWA,..... Hmmmmm I love how sexy she is in everything she does! Love her attitude and her abundance of confidence she eludes!! She makes everyone horny!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

I like that she's to the point and doesn't beat around the bush.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

I like her because she has a cute lil green thingy for her avatar.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2009)

She's such a positive, spirited lady


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 20, 2009)

He's a cutie


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2009)

She's beyond cute... that's hot, right? Well, then she's *H*ot, with a capital H


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 20, 2009)

He made me blush :wubu:


----------



## dragorat (May 20, 2009)

*I like her hair,I like her dress,I like seeing her blush...What can I say I like anything that's a shade of red...As IF you couldn't tell...lol*


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2009)

I like his unusal style of writing, that he chooses to write in a different style (and color) than everybody else


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2009)

I like that Scorsese86 is a fan of "Family Guy" & I also enjoy those cartoon. One of my favorite episodes was 

Stewie on Steroids


----------



## stan_der_man (May 20, 2009)

Tony is a good man, a shining example of a BHM / FA and if you have a question about math or statistics, he's the one to ask! :bow:


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2009)

I enjoy reading his posts in the FA forum as well as across this board.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm Mathias!! nuff said


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 21, 2009)

I Love her Random Use of Innuendo's 

;D AND HER AVATAR. 

...I want that sign for my bedroom door now, kthnx? XD


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Love her Random Use of Innuendo's
> 
> ;D AND HER AVATAR.
> 
> ...I want that sign for my bedroom door now, kthnx? XD



hahahha YPP u a gorgeous pinup!! I am jealous!!


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2009)

What more can be said?

except she awesome! :happy::bow::smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwww I like Matt cause he IMed me


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 21, 2009)

Barb ALWAYS seems to cheer me up no matter what... I miss you all!!!!


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww I like Matt cause he IMed me



Vodka drinks. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

does VODKA Shots!!body shots???!?!?1


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> does VODKA Shots!!body shots???!?!?1




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Always willing to get a room when the recommendation is made by the other posters on the board.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Always willing to get a room when the recommendation is made by the other posters on the board.



recommendation? or RESERVATION????


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 21, 2009)

SHE TOTALLY JUST CALLED ME A GORGEOUS PIN-UP

Even though, I am sadly not.


 SHE =      <3


----------



## bmann0413 (May 21, 2009)

She owes me money. lol j/k

She's a totally friendly and cool gamer gal who's very cute! Yoooooooou roooock!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2009)

he gives good head


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 21, 2009)

I like her profile picture... she's so cute:happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 21, 2009)

I like this..._*"Biography: I am myself, and nobody else."*_...from his profile. Good answer.


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I like this..._*"Biography: I am myself, and nobody else."*_...from his profile. Good answer.



Nancy is so helpful in giving me suggestions, copious suggestions, on where to go and what to do, often what to do with myself.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 21, 2009)

I like it how my post was stepped on last night in favor of body shots 0-o  :doh:


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I like it how my post was stepped on last night in favor of body shots 0-o  :doh:



I like the fact he understands Vodka trumps.....well.......EVERYTHING. 

Sorry about the jumpity jump over your post UCB. :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I like it how my post was stepped on last night in favor of body shots 0-o  :doh:



LOL poor UCB!! Body shots first, then all the rest! hehe
I like UCB cause he is very easy to talk to and is soo sweet to me all the time!! A true "good man" that you hear about, but often never run into! Muahhh

And SPanky, Hmmmm he does Vodka shots with me,even on a work night !!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

I like that she is always an interesting poster and replier.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

Morning Grandi!!
I like that she is always included in my morning routine!!


----------



## Victim (May 21, 2009)

Is an enternal optimist and an FA admirer.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 21, 2009)

Always up beat and has something nice to say


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

I like how sweet and kinda he is, yet soo damn cocky!! haha


----------



## dragorat (May 21, 2009)

*I like that he seems to also be a gentleman of the old school as yours truly*


----------



## dragorat (May 21, 2009)

*OOPS Barb beat me too it...I like how she's quick on the draw...lol*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

I like his quick fixes hehehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Morning Grandi!!
> I like that she is always included in my morning routine!!









*BarbBBW*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

I like that how they both quicky answer eachother. :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

awwwwwww i like that she takes the time to post a beautiful "good morning" pic to me!!!:wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

I like that she appreciates pretty things just like me.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 21, 2009)

Grandi appreciates beauty in nature...I think it's wonderful.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2009)

He frisks something amazing


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 21, 2009)

seems like a genuinely nice person and has a stupefying smile.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

replies to this thread!


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2009)

She pays attention to me!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2009)

He's very sweet and cute.


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2009)

She makes me laugh.


----------



## Tanuki (May 22, 2009)

Has a Deceptacon avatar!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 22, 2009)

I would kill to have hair like his...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

I like that she would go to great lengths to have hair of such beauty and length.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 22, 2009)

talk about great lengths,.. i want Grandi's long hair!! Just to use for some night time activies hehehehe
Morning!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

I like that she is pretty honest about her activities. :blush:


----------



## dragorat (May 22, 2009)

*I like how sometimes her replies seem so cryptic but actually direct...lol*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 22, 2009)

i like that he is friendly and flirtatious!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

I like that she notices what we each aspire too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2009)

*BarbBBW: I like that she appreciates a big one!
Grandi: I like how quick she is with a response!.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

I like that she is quick and witty like the both of us.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 22, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *BarbBBW: I like that she appreciates a big one!
> !.*


MMMMMMM see what I mean about her making people horny?!?!?! hahaha
I like how she is so laid back and can deal with my naughtiness!!


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2009)

Love Dust Goddess :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2009)

I like Tony... just because I like him... he's one of the coolest guys around here.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 22, 2009)

He likes Scorcese Movies.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2009)

You got to like a guy who's an ice cream-singer


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 22, 2009)

He's from Norway, how cool is that?


----------



## Mini (May 22, 2009)

Lovely young lady who bolsters my self-esteem on a regular basis.


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2009)

Mini is a cool guy, very funny, liked by many of the lovely ladies of Dims and does the "Royal Court" proud by doing Hindu Squats.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 22, 2009)

I've never seen him be anything but a gentleman.


----------



## steely (May 22, 2009)

Love her Plumpy avatar.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 22, 2009)

Steely! SO in love with her!!


----------



## Tanuki (May 23, 2009)

I like that she loves Steely! as do I ^_^

heehee! also BarbBBW seems like such a nice, cool person and I like her ^_^!


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2009)

Appreciates JAZZ -


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 23, 2009)

Is as nice as he is buff!


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2009)

Nice avatar and a real hottie :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 23, 2009)

Always appreciates being rubbed down with my "love dust":wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 23, 2009)

Appreciates a big black dildo with a big vein.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Appreciates a big black dildo with a big vein.



mmmmm such a tease!!

I like that she teases alot!!


----------



## Victim (May 24, 2009)

Is a very active contributor to the forums.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 24, 2009)

I See Them EVERYWHERE I GO on dims, and their posts are always fantastic! PLUS?! I like their signature quote, and their name. .


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 24, 2009)

She has a great new hair cut.


----------



## Uriel (May 24, 2009)

She has a very accurate name...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

I like this guy because he doesn't care that his avatar has purple hair.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2009)

I like her wit.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 24, 2009)

He's pushing the rep limit - not bad


----------



## BarbBBW (May 24, 2009)

I like that he is simply a hottie, a FA and blushes when i tell him so :kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 24, 2009)

I like that barb is simply aah-ooooooga hotness


----------



## BarbBBW (May 24, 2009)

that should would go down on herself for me if she could:bow:!! LMAO great!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 24, 2009)

great sense of humor.


----------



## tonynyc (May 25, 2009)

Nice Nickname & is an animal lover. Also a cool User Title (Enjoy your New Home)


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2009)

He is always so sweet to all the ladies here. A gentleman through and through.


----------



## Uriel (May 25, 2009)

She's from Oz! 

Grandi...it's blue... And it's how I roll...


----------



## Tanuki (May 25, 2009)

He is my BHM Mancrush... well, not really mancrush but he is a awesome guy!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

I like that he know what he likes and states so in his messages here.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 25, 2009)

I like that she frisks so well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2009)

I think I like frisking her..........and doing her in the eye :blink: :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (May 25, 2009)

She is a beautiful kind person!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

I like that she looks so sweet in her avatar.


----------



## shazz2602 (May 25, 2009)

Amazing hair and such a Beautiful smile!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

I like that she gives compliments and is very nice in doing so.....


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 25, 2009)

She's cool and funny!


----------



## KnottyOne (May 25, 2009)

Anyone who describes them self as luscious is awesome


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

I like that his nickname suits his hair style.


----------



## slrm2m (May 25, 2009)

She plays the change a letter game.

Her username makes me think of a big, sexy diva holding an enormous bouquet of flowers that trail down to the ground from her arms.....or a really good drag performer (all diva! lol)


----------



## BarbBBW (May 25, 2009)

i like that ,... "Sandy looks so happy she could cry" hehehe


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 25, 2009)

She has a really nice body.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 25, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> She has a really nice body.



awww:blush: thanks!!

I like her job potential "professional lottery winner" !!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

I like that she is a lot of fun to reply to here.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

i like that her and I could have alot of fun,... ummm here i mean


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 26, 2009)

She's a total babe, and very friendly


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 26, 2009)

Although his face is obscured, you can tell he's totally hot in his profile picture.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 26, 2009)

She's just so cute with her baby face!


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2009)

Lloyd is cool & a true credit to all and he started this great thread


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 26, 2009)

Tony is a like, SUPER ACTIVE.

4 rlz 


Hehe! :3 But Really, I swear I see at least one [or three!] posts by him in most threads I visit. That, is Awsomeness :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 26, 2009)

She's plump!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

i like that she is a strong women who endures alot yet keeps on being too damn adorable!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 26, 2009)

I like that she takes pics and posts them *blushes*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

i LIKE THAT HER PROFILE PIC IS HER naked!! omfg yuMMMMM!!:eat2:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i LIKE THAT HER PROFILE PIC IS HER naked!! omfg yuMMMMM!!:eat2:



:blush::blush::blush:


I like that even though I've never talked to her, she's soo nice, friendly and approachable. Not to mention very pretty. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

I like how she doesn't seem to realize that her profile pic is going to be downloaded about 800 times tonight thanks to Barb.....


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2009)

Gives good advice- a real sweetheart & has a great sense of humor. 
By the way GEF: "Is it safe?" .....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

I like how he remembers posts in other threads and is really good person


----------



## Victim (May 26, 2009)

Has a great sense of humor and is a talented writer.


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 26, 2009)

the caption under the handle speaks the truth


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 27, 2009)

L33T!


ten characters


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

Cute Avatar :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 27, 2009)

Tony's an awesome guy, which I've said many times... so he plays this game at least as often as I do


----------



## Shosh (May 27, 2009)

He made me smile on my birthday.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 27, 2009)

Susannah = :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

I like his flirty ways, kinda cute. :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Grandi: a trivia genius!


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

A Hottie & Love Dust Goddess :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

I like his looks, he is one handsome dude fer sure. :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 27, 2009)

Shhhh... Don't tell anyone, but she's a sweetheart!


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Shhhh... Don't tell anyone, but she's a sweetheart!



Lulu wears sexy red satin retro shoes and has cute cute feet!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 27, 2009)

I looooove her! So sweet, soft spoken, and lovely!


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

I think her profile pic is just darling. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

I like that Spanky can always incorporate sports into any thread!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 27, 2009)

I like that he can totally diss me and my beloved Giants one minute and then say something sweet the next.

Oops, Barb beat me but I'm gonna let it stand. 


Barb is fast on the keyboard


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

Barb and Nancy are my kind of ladies. 

Except one is a closet Brownies fan. <shhhh, don't tell ColdComfort>




Nyah, did you both at once. 


uh,:blush:, that didn't come out right. Ooops, double :blush:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nyah, did you both at once.



Keep dreamin', Spankalicious lol


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

A Sweetie & A Giants Fan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

A sweetie and a Cavalier fan.....


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A sweetie and a Cavalier fan.....



Sports Fan :wubu: -Yes World Series Of Poker counts as a Sport (you cannot deny your destiny GEF)... Very astute & yes a Cleveland Cavalier loss may land Lebron James as a NY Knick after all


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sports Fan :wubu: -Yes World Series Of Poker counts as a Sport (you cannot deny your destiny GEF)... Very astute & yes a Cleveland Cavalier loss may land Lebron James as a NY Knick after all




You still haven't told me what sport you're talking about


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You still haven't told me what sport you're talking about



You love pulling a fast one (I suspect a clever Poker strategy) you already know the sport ; but, I'll take the bait -*It's Basketball*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> You love pulling a fast one (I suspect a clever Poker strategy) you already know the sport ; but, I'll take the bait -*It's Basketball*



Lol, how in the world would I know that Tony? 
I truly hate watching sports....that's not a joke. My ex-bf loved football...and would take me to a sports bar on Sunday....I always carried a book to read until the game was over.
He asked me to wear "my brown outfit" the first time we went....I had no clue why but did it. When a woman complimented my "brown outfit" at the bar...it was then I realized it was some sport thing about wearing team colors. :doh:
(He liked Cleveland Browns)
I was usually last to be picked for teams in school, other girls would knock me down if I tried to play basketball during PE, no one wanted to throw me the ball, I was terrified if the ball ever actually did get thrown my way, it mortified me when it was my turn to serve during volleyball, I only liked soccer and field hockey because it was just a bunch of running and kicking/hitting other people if you missed the ball and that was helluva lot fun for me....and I hated every damn PE teacher I had.........something is SERIOUSLY wrong with PE teachers.
That's all I have to say on the subject of sports....and poker is NOT a sport....


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, how in the world would I know that Tony?
> I truly hate watching sports....that's not a joke. My ex-bf loved football...and would take me to a sports bar on Sunday....I always carried a book to read until the game was over.
> He asked me to wear "my brown outfit" the first time we went....I had no clue why but did it. When a woman complimented my "brown outfit" at the bar...it was then I realized it was some sport thing about wearing team colors. :doh:
> (He liked Cleveland Browns)
> ...



TONY! I'm gonna try and help you out of this one, here....


GEF,

Would you come over to the NFL Thread for a visit if there were bare naked asses, chests and girlies in snow bikinis??

No? Well bring a book just in case. 

We're waiting when you're ready.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

I like how cute he is when he tries to convince someone to like sports....


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2009)

*Now a Sports Hottie -now here's your gear*








_*As for Spanky, Fellow Sports fan  and helping me convince GEF that she really is a "Sports Fan" hint WSOP is sometiems on ESPN. I can picture GEF now, sweet face and all, cursing like a "Sailor" *_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Fellow Sports fan  and helping me convince GEF that she really is a "Sports Fan" hint WSOP is sometiems on ESPN. I can picture GEF now, sweet face and all, cursing like a "Sailor"



I do plenty of that without sports already Tony


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I do plenty of that without sports already Tony



Damn, she won't do anything without the final bribe. 


Yes, we have cookies. Warm, moist, tender and chocolatey. :eat1::eat2::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

I like Spankles cause..........he knows about cookies


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 27, 2009)

Oh, My GODZILLA.

What -DON'T- I like about GEF? 


...REALLY?
I HAVE TO LIST A REASON?! 


GEF IS GEF
HOT? CHECK
FUNNY? CHECK
SMART? CHECK
ACTIVE? CHECK
HOT? CHECK 


Plus, I Admire her because she is one of the very first people I found I liked on Dims.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 28, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Plus, I Admire her because she is one of the very first people I found I liked on Dims.



Sooooo I'm not one of them? 

I like her because she's an awesome photographer. :happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 28, 2009)

I like bmann because he's a cutie and seems really nice.


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2009)

I like Eli because she is very sweet.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

she's smart, pretty, and caring... what's not to like? BTW i like this thread --- lot's of positive energy, like pearls, stringed on it


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2009)

She is big and bodacious, and confident and volumptuous!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 28, 2009)

As of this moment Shoshie has 7,777 posts! Hope you have a lucky day! If you win the lottery think of me


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

I like that she says the funnest things here.


----------



## Chef (May 28, 2009)

She is fun to frisk...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

He seems like a very nice guy........with a big lobster 





Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, My GODZILLA.
> 
> What -DON'T- I like about GEF?
> 
> ...



Your check is in the mail, young Lady 

Out of rep but I definitely owe you some for that flattery  :bow:


----------



## Victim (May 28, 2009)

She has a really nice.... signature.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 28, 2009)

Lol, Oh Lloyd! 

I meant literally the minute I joined dims I saw a lot of her posts and was like 'ZOMG ROCKSAUCE'


* I Like The Quote Victim Has In Their Signature!  *


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

I like that she is a gaming twit but not sure why she hasn't been into the Daily Trivia Board yet.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 28, 2009)

she's a smartie


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

I like that he thinks that I am a smarty, I must be good..... TeeHee


----------



## bmann0413 (May 28, 2009)

Well, she has that trivia thread that makes me feel stupid, but it's great because it really makes me think.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 28, 2009)

He's such a sweet person


----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2009)

Multi Talented and one of the many fabulous Vegetarian Cooks that we have here on Dims


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

he has a fabulous smile and one of my favorite names! hee hee


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 28, 2009)

She's very talented


----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2009)

I like the initials LL same as one of my all time favorite comic book characters


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

I like that Tony is always encouraging me to be myself no matter what:wubu::kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

I like that she cuts unholy farts.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

LMAO Ughhhhhhhhh I am goin to slap you girl!:doh:

LADIES DO NOT FART!!!!!!! OR TALK ABOUT FARTING!!!!

I like her cause she is a brat!! haha


----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2009)

I like her sense of humor - Her avatar should be the Universal Symbol for FA's

BarbBBW needs to stay away from those Philly CheeseSteaks regardless how good a certain Dims member & Philly Sports FAN (whose name starts with S) says they are...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm Philly cheesesteaks?!?! OMG!!:eat1::eat1:

Tony: I like that he is a well rounded man with a killer body!!:wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

Philly cheesesteaks make unholy farts. Admit it bitch!

I like that she's embarrassed about her farts on an internet forum but that she dutch ovens her husband.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 28, 2009)

She's cute


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 28, 2009)

I like her hair and color of it. It looks very pretty on her.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

love her screen name!!


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> love her screen name!!



OMG, she loves Philly Cheesesteaks? She has now moved up to my second favorite Brownies fan! 

Cheesesteaks always taste the bestest when eaten in the second half of a divisional playoff game against your arch rivals <cough> in their house <Giants> and your team <cough> WINS.

And ketchup. Fried onions, and WIZ.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 29, 2009)

Funny as Hell
Active.
And Equally Intelligent. 

Tie it all up with a -Always-Make-Me-LAWLZ Signature? And you have a Spanky.


----------



## Victim (May 29, 2009)

Really hot retrogamer!


----------



## tonynyc (May 29, 2009)

Boosh Fan


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

i like that he loves BBW!!! i know i say that alot but its HOT!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 29, 2009)

Freak :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

I like that he's fucking sexy.


----------



## ToniTails (May 29, 2009)

she talks sooo cute-ish! (you're angel's on the way, chicky!)


----------



## nikola090 (May 29, 2009)

I like how big,soft and sweet she is!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

I like that nikola090 likes big soft BBWs and states that fact.


----------



## ToniTails (May 29, 2009)

she looks so pretty in purple and has a smile that would light up a room!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

i like that she has her NEW SITE up and running!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

I like that she is always noticing other's accomplishments and acknowledging them here.


----------



## ToniTails (May 29, 2009)

Has a lot of nice things to say about everyone!


----------



## tonynyc (May 29, 2009)

I like her name-Gorgeous Signature Picture and Avatar :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

I like Tony, cause it looks like he is a very good hugger!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 29, 2009)

She's witty and optimistic...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

I like Tom because he is a an amazing FA!! But he should be here in AZ with me!! hehehe:wubu:


----------



## ToniTails (May 29, 2009)

i love that shes vaginaesque--- hee hee--- too cool


----------



## bmann0413 (May 29, 2009)

She's a super hot and super sweet gal!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

He's sexxxah.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 29, 2009)

She's COCKeyed...or will be.


----------



## Victim (May 29, 2009)

Is an FFA magnet.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

He's passive aggressive.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

she is a a CUTIE with a BOOTY!!


----------



## ToniTails (May 30, 2009)

She's witty and makes me laugh!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2009)

I like that she is a BBW like me and knows how to flaunt it!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 30, 2009)

Awesomeness


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

i like thats she is a very positive woman!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 30, 2009)

I like her, she makes me blush


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

I like him because he says stuff like this,... "Picture slut, no. Photogenic, yes!"
Is good looking, so veryy yummy!! From Norway, and loves Bellies :wubu::smitten::kiss2::;;;swooons::::


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2009)

I like Barb cause she takes a licking and keeps on ticking....


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

I Like Caroline cause she is a strong, sexy, confident, with a dash of freakiness kinda woman:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 30, 2009)

I like BarbBBW cuz she's gonna come over and clean my house.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2009)

She called me sexy.


----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2009)

*Triple Threat: Loves BBWs, Enjoys Writing, Loves Sports*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

I like when he gives out REPS......his REP names are just so perfect!!
Ummm Can I lick him now??!!?:wubu:


----------



## Chef (May 30, 2009)

Lots of things.. really.


----------



## tonynyc (May 31, 2009)

Like the avatar  - am sad that I can no longer enjoy lobster though


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 31, 2009)

he has muscles! :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2009)

I like that she know what she likes and comments about it too.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 31, 2009)

I love her boldness


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I really like her red hair and they way that she wears it.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

She makes the 'interesting facts' thread more interesting!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I like that she is interested in interesting facts.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

Grandi: I like that she is always making me smile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I like her smile and that I can make her smile everyday and make her happy.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 1, 2009)

thats she's very friendly


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I like that snuggletiger notices that I am totally very friendly.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 1, 2009)

Has a lot of interesting facts that she shares with others...she's a fact machine!  :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

I like that he comments on the Paysite chicks!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2009)

I like getting sprinkled by her love dust!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 1, 2009)

Mathias is a cool guy - also appreciates Reeses Peanut Butter Cups (one of my favorite snacks) :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

I like that he post all the time, and with yummy goodies involved!!:wubu::eat1:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2009)

Her signature reminds me of candy! :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

Yummy Skittles!!!

I like that Mathias loves skittles as much as me!! 

View attachment skit.jpg


View attachment skittles.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Yummy Skittles!!!
> 
> I like that Mathias loves skittles as much as me!!



I like barb because we both like skittles. So I made her some Skittles Flowers.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like barb because we both like skittles. So I made her some Skittles Flowers.



awwwwwwww how damn sweet!! Thank you!!
I like that he likes coke and pepsi!! 

View attachment c&p.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

I like that she seems very bubbly and friendly and a bit naughty too.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 2, 2009)

she has a scottish accent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

I like that she notices important things about other members here.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

i like saying good morning to her!! 

View attachment coffee.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

I also like to say GOOD MORNING to BarbBBW because she is such a likeable person!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 3, 2009)

She's just a cool person! And very glad to have her here.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

*One of the great guys in the Dims Community and what is not to like about
 Sheppards Pie. *  

*So Lloyd- here's a big slice for you*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 3, 2009)

He's such a sweetheart! 

;D And he Stroked My Ego A While back, that re-lit a spark of academic choice self-confidence in me.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

*A real cutie and"You don't need Academia" - "Academia needs BBW Royalty" *


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 3, 2009)

That AWESOME picture of Shepard's pie!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Dig* that profile pic of his!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2009)

He's an FA and he likes music, that's totally awesome!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 3, 2009)

that she is quick witted!! ANd ALways on top of things!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

*A Real Hottie :wubu: - and Spanky's Sports Nemesis (Boo to Philly Fans)*


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

He is very hunky!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

I like that she likes hunkiness in the fellas here.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I like that she likes that i like the hunkiness of the fellas here!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

I like that she likes that I like her like of hunkiness here. LOL


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

hmm.. i'm not even going to try! I like that she knows about the heartbeat of hedgehogs.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

i like that she thought of a Vagina Spa!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

I sometimes like her sense of humor here.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

I like that its "sometimes" that she like my humor!!hahhahaha She is honest!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

I like that she is honest too, that is what makes her as interesting as she is.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hunkette :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: & can Come up with the Greatest Brain Teasers   *


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't like him. 







I looooooooooooooooove him!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 4, 2009)

She's cute, and has a nice smile! :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 4, 2009)

He's got an infectious smile.


----------



## Preston (Jun 4, 2009)

Her both chilling and relaxing sig.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

I like that he is his "usual mixture of charming, dickish and intelligent."


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I like that she can like someone for being a dick! It makes her just lovely.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2009)

I like her because she call's them as she see's them. :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I like her cause she likes that i call em as i see em! lmao


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 5, 2009)

I like her cause she is quirky! (thats a good thing) hehe


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2009)

Everything! :smitten::wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

That he likes everything about barbbbw.. cause that makes him smart!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 5, 2009)

Mer does alot for the alternative community here at DIMS.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 5, 2009)

Appreciates what others do/contribute


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 5, 2009)

Lulu is as pale as me!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 5, 2009)

I like that she adores Tony as much as me


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 5, 2009)

*I like that Barb appreciates "The Sport of Kings" Pro Wrestling *

*
I'll have to change your signature to "Absolut Hottie"
*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I like that Barb appreciates "The Sport of Kings" Pro Wrestling *



I am all about watching men in Sports!! Another Fav or mine is Basketball,.. HOT!! 

I like Tony cause he always makes me smile!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 6, 2009)

I like BarbBBW... for many reasons. One of them is that she's the kinda girl you could write hundreds of poem about.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 6, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> *I like BarbBBW... for many reasons. One of them is that she's the kinda girl you could write hundreds of poem about*.



Awwwwwwwww:wubu::wubu:!!!! You just made my heart melt:blush:, and me smile so big!!! How very sweet! thank you!!:bow:

I Like him cause is a super sweetheart!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

I like her because she is someone that I would really like to meet in real person and get to know as a good friend in real life.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 6, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I like her because she is someone that I would really like to meet in real person and get to know as a good friend in real life.



Now thats something I would love to do also!!

I Like Grandi, because she is daring enough to want to meet me in real life!!! heheheh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

I like that she is as daring as I am and that is why we are friends here.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 6, 2009)

*I like that she's daring *

*Grandi and BarbBBW should call themselves 'The Delicious Daring Duo'*


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2009)

He's an awesome dude.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 7, 2009)

He seems like a really nice guy


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 7, 2009)

She seems like such a loving and caring girl


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 7, 2009)

I like that he is a complete romantic!!:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 7, 2009)

She's pretty in pink!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2009)

I like that she has red hair and looks pretty in pink too.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

i like her spunk


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

i like that takes just outta the shower pics!!:smitten::eat2:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

i like that she survives pics of me without make-up


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

I like that the avatar of herself is as cute as a cupie doll.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 9, 2009)

I like that she seems so nice and friendly ^_^


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

He is very sweet and very cute!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

I like that she is always so sparkly and happy here.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

I like that she makes me smile every morning!!! And the morning and me and her time!!


----------



## Biglover (Jun 9, 2009)

That she is a pretty BBW, and her birthday is on the 3rd.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 9, 2009)

You gotta like the nickname if you do anything in life- you have to do it *BIG*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

I like Tony, cause he likes me even though I am not a big beautiful pear  He is always looking out for me on the boards!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I like Tony, cause he likes me even though I am not a big beautiful pear  He is always looking out for me on the boards!!



*I like that Barb is Sweet,Kind and Gorgeous. I also have to be one of your many Bodyguards here at Dims. It's a dangerous place you know... *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I like that Barb is Sweet,Kind and Gorgeous. I also have to be one of your many Bodyguards here at Dims. It's a dangerous place you know... *



(TONY :wubu::smitten::wubu::kiss2::smitten: )

awww I like Tony, cause he is easily fooled by my sweetness!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 9, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because no matter what she says, she sweet and isn't hiding much of anything... :smitten: hehehe


----------



## bdog (Jun 9, 2009)

I like undercovrbrothr because he has a really great tagline! and a good handle as well.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

I like him cause his post make me smile!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 9, 2009)

I like her sense of humor...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

I like that Tom is as twisted in the humor dept as I am !!hehehehe


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

She's funny and flirty and cute!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 10, 2009)

She's cool and totally pretty. And she has a great smile.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

he's handsome, funny, and sweet


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 10, 2009)

I like her cause she is smart and gorgeous with a great new avatar. Red looks great on you.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

She has a beautiful smile, cute haircut, and a great personality


----------



## Shosh (Jun 10, 2009)

I like Toni Lynn's beautiful long hair, and all the styles she wears it in. Love the braids and ribbons.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2009)

That she loves dogs.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 10, 2009)

That she and I are doggie fanatics.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

she's a classic beauty, kind, and intelligent


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 10, 2009)

She's a beautiful plump lady


----------



## steely (Jun 10, 2009)

He's a wonderful person, :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 10, 2009)

I like that she is posting here again!! I have missed you!!


----------



## steely (Jun 10, 2009)

I like that she's missed me, thanks. :happy: Been busy


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm glad she's back! :happy:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

I like his beautiful eyes and crowd stopping smile


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2009)

She commented on my eyes! Not many people do that! :blush::wubu:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

I like that he's modest and blushes so easily


----------



## steely (Jun 10, 2009)

I loved that beautiful picture of you laying down but didn't get a chance to tell you. Lovely picture!:happy:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

She's a natural beauty and very sweet


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2009)

She's very complementary!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 10, 2009)

He is so sweet, and he is cute too.:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2009)

Her complements make me blush! :wubu::blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2009)

He is one of the biggest sweeties here :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 10, 2009)

I like GEF, cause sometimes her post make me blush:blush:,.. and thats not easy to do!! hahha


----------



## Shosh (Jun 10, 2009)

I like her enthusiasm.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 10, 2009)

I can be having the worst day, and my mood will always change when I go to my MySpace account and see the sweet comments that Shoshie places on my page.........


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 10, 2009)

I like that he is from NJ... I miss NJ!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

oops Barb- we must have posted at the same time--- not gonna skip ya though--

she's a lot of fun and practically awesome in every way!



He's handsome with a mischievous mona lisa smile goin' on



wrestlingguy said:


> I can be having the worst day, and my mood will always change when I go to my MySpace account and see the sweet comments that Shoshie places on my page.........


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 10, 2009)

She gives the best compliments


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the cute photo Lulu posted on the "Recent Pictures" Thread


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 10, 2009)

He's a cutie and has a really nice smile.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 10, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm all my Fav people on here!!!!
I like that she is just pure sexiness!! and would love to,..:eat2::blush::smitten: ...OK enough LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 11, 2009)

I love her spirit and her positive attitude...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I love her spirit and her positive attitude...



Love that he makes bbw like me feel special!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 11, 2009)

She makes everyone feel special. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

awwww Matt!!! I love making people feel that they are "special" because they are!! Muahh to you handsome


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 11, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because she is the BEST!!!! I really owed her for the response to a certain delectible thread that absolutely made my day, as well as someone else's!!! :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that he appreciates!!! period!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 11, 2009)

I like BarbBBW because I am secretly envious as to how absolutely open she can be.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I like BarbBBW because I am secretly envious as to how absolutely open she can be.



am i an an open person cause of the FA's here on DIMS!! I like him cause he is a complete romantic!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 11, 2009)

I Like Barb Because She is So Damn Sexy.
That's it.


xD I KEED!

;D Her Signature is Awsome
And She is So Like, True-Sounding And Just.. "Out There" With It all! 


AND Being Totally Open and True, is pure Awsomesauce :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

awwwww YPP!! You are a complete sweetheart!!
I love how secure you are!!! A very sexy BBW!!:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Well...

The fact that she puts the "B" in BBW...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

hahaha I am sure you didnt mean that about me!! do me!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

i love that she posts so much in a thread that's all about "feel good"s 0 it shows she is kind and loves to make people smile


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the fact that she makes really nice compliments about all of my dear friends


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that he cares so much about his friends


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that she dresses well and is a very interesting poster here.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that she sweet, caring, cute and shows a lot of love for the other Dimmers


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that she's swoonable :wubu:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

he's handsome and has a great smile and a cuddly SN


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2009)

awwww thanks :wubu: i like that you're nice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that he has a beautiful smile!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 11, 2009)

She's such a classy lady


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that he compliments a lady, notices her here and is such a nice guy.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

She's a wonderful mix of beauty and brains


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 11, 2009)

I like that she has a Hippo in her sig pic!

.... I wanna be a Hippo when I grow up


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 11, 2009)

He wants to be a hippo!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

i like that she is a puppy dog lover!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

i like that she looves my belly <33


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 11, 2009)

Her belly looks nice and soft... :wubu:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 12, 2009)

she has the cutest cheeks i've ever seen



BrownEyedChica said:


> Her belly looks nice and soft... :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 12, 2009)

She is not a Peggy-Sue or an Elly-Mae , she is a Toni Lynn!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 12, 2009)

What's not to like? 

She's kind, generous and beautiful!


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like her avatar!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

he's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like she's proud about being so big!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like that he keeps following me around the site


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 12, 2009)

ah ah ah...I like follow who writes interesting things!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

i like that he doesnt mind it either


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

I like that she is cute and it is fun to read her posts here too.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

i think her hair is amazing!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 12, 2009)

She's such a beautiful, young lady


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

I like that he is an amazing Fa, who makes me smile!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 12, 2009)

Reminds me of a friend...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Reminds me of a friend...



I like that she IS a friend!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 13, 2009)

What don't I like about Barb!?!? She's a total foXXX


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 13, 2009)

She is gorgeous and witty


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 13, 2009)

I like that she is often on the community!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 13, 2009)

He looks good in hats


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 13, 2009)

Here frikkin screen name alone makes me want to tap dat.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 13, 2009)

She's HOT!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

I think that she is one of the cutest girls here in Dimensions.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 13, 2009)

She just made my day.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 13, 2009)

I like her 'cos she reply to my post


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

I like him because..... hmmmm, I am not sure, but I am sure that he is a nice guy, so I like that in itself.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 13, 2009)

I like that Grandi likes having breakfast made for her!! 

View attachment eggs.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 13, 2009)

*Has magical powers and can bring out that "Cheshire Cat" Grin in anyone...*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 13, 2009)

I like that he's so friendly.


----------



## Skaster (Jun 14, 2009)

She's my secret crush :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought I was your crush.:kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 14, 2009)

She is very kind.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I like that Grandi likes having breakfast made for her!!



*I wish....... LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> She is very kind.



Like that she is a very sweet girl and has a beautiful smile too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2009)

I like that she is always positive and upbeat


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 14, 2009)

*A sweetie :wubu: and another dimmer with amazing magical powers and since she grant wishes ( My Wish is to see GEF on ESPN - WSOP)  *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

I like that Tony knows who this dude is!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2009)

She's always upbeat!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2009)

Mathias also likes Transformers ... and this I like!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

i like that he is married and does health care same as me


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 15, 2009)

I like her style


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

i like her boldness


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 15, 2009)

MILF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> MILF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss2:



hahah anytime babygirl ANYTIME!

i like her cause shes a dirty girl!!:eat2::kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 15, 2009)

She makes me smile!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

I like that he is as cute and as cute can be.......


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I like that she said exactly what i would have said!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

I like that she and I do agree on quite a few things here.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm addicted to her trivia game (even if I'm not that good at it!)


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 16, 2009)

I like her being soft


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

I like that he likes softness in a woman.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

I like how she has the skill to turn someone's compliment of another into a compliment about them!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

I like how she is guided by sparkle motion!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

She makes people feel good about themselves, which is a giving talent.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> She makes people feel good about themselves, which is a giving talent.



She always reminds me that maybe, just ma-be, may be spelled maby, maibe, Baby!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Well..that may be.
He is pretty good at surviving stuff!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

I like that she always has something interesting to post here everyday.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

I Like that Grandi is my morning SUNSHINE! 

View attachment sunshine.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Jun 16, 2009)

I like that's she is the kind of sunshine that lasts all day!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

i like that he is such a sweetheart!! 

View attachment sh.jpg


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

I like her bear!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 16, 2009)

He's a big friendly geek


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 16, 2009)

I absolutely love love love love the color of her hair. Did I mention I loved the color of her hair? lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

I like her beautiful pouty lips! One sexy mamacita!:wubu:


----------



## mel (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know her but I love her icon,,dangerous curves


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

mel said:


> I don't know her but I love her icon,,dangerous curves



Sometimes thats a good thing Mel!! 

I like Mels Icon, that cute pic always makes me smile


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 16, 2009)

She's very flirty, and I like flirty. :wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 16, 2009)

she's teh hottness.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

She has pube styles through the ages as her sig!!!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 16, 2009)

hottest.lesbian.EVER. annnd she's witty. Double threat ftw.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

mmmmmmmmJuicyonemmmmmm

defines the word "SEXY"


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 16, 2009)

ppfffttt. No, Barb defines "SEXY"! :eat2: :kiss2:

(I need to stop posting here before I become an attention whore.)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> ppfffttt. No, Barb defines "SEXY"! :eat2: :kiss2:
> 
> (I need to stop posting here before I become an attention whore.)



hahah you can come join my club the babe!!
I like that she post her mans body for us to google at!:eat2:HOT


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah you can come join my club the babe!!
> I like that she post her mans body for us to google at!:eat2:HOT



She is so good at making this old coot blush. Over and over again. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> She is so good at making this old coot blush. Over and over again. :blush::blush::blush:



Please, you never even give me a chance to make you blush!! lol
I like that Spanky is very good at expressing himself thru typing!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 17, 2009)

She's hot. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 17, 2009)

He's from louisiana.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like she always answer to my posts!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

I like that he comments on other's attention to his posts.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like she plays all the games of Dims' community!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

I like that he notices what other's like to do here and meantions it in his replys.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

Good Morning Grandi!!

I like that she is very interesting!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 17, 2009)

I like that I would like to motorboat her.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 17, 2009)

She's pretty and funny


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 17, 2009)

She reminds me of my high school Speech teacher. She was awesome.


----------



## Hathor (Jun 17, 2009)

I just looked at his Myspace and I really like that latest blog entry. =)


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 18, 2009)

Takes an interest in other people.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

i like that LuLu looks great even in a "bad pic"


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i like that LuLu looks great even in a "bad pic"



Ok, now you are delusional. It's a great quality to have in a friend thought! 

Barb is sweet and has fabulous skin. Really, she does...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Good Morning Grandi!!
> 
> I like that she is very interesting!



Hi-Ya BarbBBW!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

I like luscious_lulu because she is up front and friendly to other Dimmers on all of the boards that she visits.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 18, 2009)

Grandi is bold and beautiful


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like her style!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like your style


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont know him that well, but I like that he does indeed like fat chicks 

MsBard Jumped infront! grrrr
heheh j/k
I like MsBard cause she knows how to have fun!


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like msbard and Barb their loving being heavy!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 18, 2009)

now you jumped in front (((((((((((( that was a mega sad face!!!!! I like you, and you know it!!!! Well anyways, I like barb because she's amazing


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 18, 2009)

don't want to see sad faces!!!! one at time!

I like her myspace


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 18, 2009)

He's got a cool-looking hat in his profile pic!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 18, 2009)

He's really nice and I like his signature


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

She's Huggable and the Originator of the "Huggable Challenge" - which Inspires me to workout


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 18, 2009)

He has big muscles!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

she has a big heart to go with her big sexy bod


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 18, 2009)

I <3 her just because!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

She's a sweetie and appreciates weightlifting (though my "Muscles" would look like Don Knotts if I were to stand next to the Eight Time Mr. Olympia - Ronald Coleman)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> She's a sweetie and appreciates weightlifting (though my "Muscles" would look like Don Knotts if I were to stand next to the Eight Time Mr. Olympia - Ronald Coleman)



but he still wouldnt beat you in looks my friend!

I like Tony because he always defends me against mean DARTH Spanky!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 18, 2009)

She has really nice legs. :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

aww thank you!!

I like that her birthday is on the 3rd same as mine and she is 5'7 same height as me!!


----------



## kittencat (Jun 18, 2009)

her posts make me giggle it is warming


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 18, 2009)

She looks like a hotass Elvira.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 18, 2009)

booooobies. :smitten::wubu::smitten:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

i know its been said, but i'll say it again- those cheeks!! omg so cute!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

i love how outgoing she is!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 19, 2009)

I love how outgoing she is! lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

i like how he says he is uncrushable!
C'mere let me see


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

i like that you are challenginghis uncrushability  i like that.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 19, 2009)

She has a cute smile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

I like that she has a very beautiful smile on her avatar and it welcomes you as a friend with it's sincerity.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 19, 2009)

I like her cos she plays on all the games on community!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

He has a cute avatar.....:smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2009)

I love her innuendos and sense of humor!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

i like that he is an October baby, same as me!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2009)

*That just makes you one Luscious Libra Lady!!!!!  & Fellow Sports Fan *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

I like ole smooties and he is just that, so I like him a lot. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 20, 2009)

She's grand! (sorry, just woke up from a nap and it's all I could think of in my semi-conscious sense)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 20, 2009)

Even in a semi-conscious state she can spell semi-conscious -


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the nickname and Geeks Rules !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 20, 2009)

Hottest boy ever!!!!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 20, 2009)

He's got some sweet dreads and I think I'd enjoy smoking some ganj with him.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 20, 2009)

Has a great sense of humor


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 20, 2009)

I like his hair.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2009)

She has pretty eyes.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

i like that he is a sexyboy!:eat2:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2009)

She knows how to make me blush with her complements! :blush:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 21, 2009)

Eh, he's alright. lol

Actually, he's pretty cool to have as a pal. Not to mention, we get along so well. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 21, 2009)

He's a nice guy (not at all creepy!.)


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 21, 2009)

she's a nice girl


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 21, 2009)

Wears hats


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

friendly,sexy,shares her pics with us all, and sweet as pie!:eat2:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 21, 2009)

I love how she looks in polka dot undies.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 21, 2009)

She has beautiful eyes.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like....uhm...that I can reply to her, 'cos she is online when I am!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2009)

He has a great hat!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

i like that one of my pics on DIMS is his favorite!! yay!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2009)

I like that she has favorite pics here and others like them a lot.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 22, 2009)

who couldn't resist the Trivia Goddess


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2009)

He likes pub quizzes, (according to his profile), so do I. Cool


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 22, 2009)

I like that his interests include politics.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 22, 2009)

I like her wit and being Fat and Fluffy doesn't hurt either :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 22, 2009)

He likes fat and fluffy


----------



## steely (Jun 23, 2009)

I like her avatar picture, I know I'm behind. I've been gone for days.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2009)

I like that her smile lights up the boards and so do her posts and reply's.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

Good Morning Grandi!

I like Grandi cause she is a natural beauty!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 23, 2009)

I like her underwear


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 23, 2009)

I like...that I don't know him yet!:doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 23, 2009)

He seems very friendly. Always a good thing


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

i like that likes fat women in mens pj's!!

(although I am jealous that now he is in love with MdBard hmmppf)


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hooooooooot..... She's hot. Hands down. lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 24, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Hooooooooot..... She's hot. Hands down. lol



thank you babe!! I think his new recent pics of you was hot!!


----------



## Hole (Jun 24, 2009)

I like how white her teeth are.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 24, 2009)

haha ty
I like the name HOLE


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sure I'm 50th person to say this, but I really dig your road sign.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 24, 2009)

hahah ty!!!
I like that u live 2 states over from me!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 24, 2009)

She's super sexy and sweet.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like her sexy style


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Good Morning Grandi!
> 
> I like Grandi cause she is a natural beauty!



Flattery will get you everywhere.... LOL:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

I like that he is a cute lil fella here.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I like that he is a cute lil fella here.


I don't know her,but She is beautiful!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 24, 2009)

She is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> She is drop dead gorgeous


He is very kind and sweet! Thank You!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 24, 2009)

No need to thank, just voiced my honest opinion about you.

I like that you write poetry.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 24, 2009)

We share some of the same interests.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 24, 2009)

Transformers fan


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 24, 2009)

i like thats he makes us GUESS why he is smiling!! ( maybe he sees a cute fat chick?)


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 24, 2009)

Always seems to be in such a happy and good mood


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 24, 2009)

He seems like a smart guy.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the name Lulu.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

She has brown eyes! 



Scorsese86 said:


> No need to thank, just voiced my honest opinion about you.
> 
> I like that you write poetry.


Aww again thank you.. yeah I haven't written in a while I think it is time too!


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like her pics!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

nikola090 said:


> I like her pics!


I think he is cute!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

I like that she looks like a young BBW beauty queen.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like that she's a senior BBW beauty queen!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

I like BBW flatterers and he is really good at it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

i like that Grandi is a fun Gal!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 25, 2009)

i like barb's boobies


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like missi's boobies, face, arms, belly, eyes, legs, friends, etc....


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like a fellow FA


----------



## steely (Jun 25, 2009)

Everything


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 25, 2009)

Steely is a total sweetheart!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

i like that she is a total flirt and a total hottie


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 25, 2009)

She has a very beautiful smile.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

i love her for being a proud bbw!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 26, 2009)

I like that she likes to get dirtyyy.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

I like that she is willing to get dirty with me!!
sexy bitch damn!! yummm


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I like that she is willing to get dirty with me!!
> sexy bitch damn!! yummm



I like that Juicy's boyfriend will get all the pics over to me if Barb and she finally quit talking and get it on.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

I would LIKE it if Spanky would STOP talking and let me get it on with him already damnnnnn


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jun 26, 2009)

she's a darn pretty lady...a true PYT


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the he thinks i am pretty,... with a MJ reference no less haha


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2009)

I love her pictures!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

thank you Matt!!

I like his never ending smiles!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Barb's positive attitude and how she goes out of her way to be nice to everyone


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

I love tony's hot body..hehehe..Plus he is a sweetheart!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 26, 2009)

She is always commenting on my pics. Flattery gets you everywhere ^_-


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> She is always commenting on my pics. Flattery gets you everywhere ^_-


LOL 

He is just too darn sexy..to not comment on his pics..


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 26, 2009)

Has the most intense eyes in her avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

If that is indeed his pic for his avatar, I like the sexy lil tilt to his head and some hither look in his eyes......


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

She is sweet...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Has the most intense eyes in her avatar


That's me trying to be sexy..lol...


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 26, 2009)

she's soft..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

Her attempt at looking sexy is probably working great for her.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

She is awesome!
LOL it depends..


He's Sweet! Soft huh?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 26, 2009)

Has a pair of amazing......... eyes


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank You!
He is from Norway! Always wanted to go there!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

I like that she is very cute and reminds me of one of my kids......


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

Awww... that is so sweet.. I do..Hi Mom!
She is great!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

I always admire someone who's able to write poetry.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

Cool avatar - along with a great nickname


----------



## steely (Jun 26, 2009)

Yummy......


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2009)

She's so sweet! :happy:


----------



## toni (Jun 26, 2009)

HE is a transformers fan. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

I like her nickname :wubu::wubu: I wonder why


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Tony , cause he is always honest,caring, affectionate with his words, except on the football thread LOL and warns the women about Darth Spanky!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

*Barb is cute and tough (especially for being in the NFL thread)* :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 26, 2009)

*I never post in this thread..but to have a chance to ((((TONY))))
well enuf said

he's a supportive kick ass kinda guy!!!!!*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I never post in this thread..but to have a chance to ((((TONY))))
> well enuf said
> 
> he's a supportive kick ass kinda guy!!!!!*



I could look at her back tattoo for hours. 

I mean really look at it. From afar. <stop digging, Spanky, yer gettin' too deep> :blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

Spanky is ok in my books - I enjoy our NFL debates (he does come up with some funny threads).


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

How can I not like Tony.....he's a Giants fan!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

i like that she "bowed slightly" to Spanky LOL
thats his first and LAST i am sure


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i like that she "bowed slightly" to Spanky LOL
> thats his first and LAST i am sure



She is a rumored and notorious "deep bower".


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> She is a rumored and notorious "deep bower".



I like that Spanky is a notorious flirt, and a faithful loving hubby, and an outstanding devoted daddy!:wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 27, 2009)

She's a flirt. And I like that. Alot! :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 27, 2009)

He has a great smile!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmLuLu is an amazingly beautiful woman, with killer curves and a smile that makes my heart melt!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 27, 2009)

Barb is a boobies holding beer bombshell! HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

I really like that she called me Mom, I really, really like it..... a lot.....:happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 27, 2009)

She looks like she would be a great mom! 
Aww you did?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

I like that she understands that I am a great Mom and love all my kids, real and/or otherwise. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 27, 2009)

I like that She loves me as one of her own!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

I like how she seems to be "coming out" on the boards more now. She seems like a really sweet lady  :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 27, 2009)

GEF has the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like how she seems to be "coming out" on the boards more now. She seems like a really sweet lady  :bow:


LOL COming Out..lol..Yeah I am getting around more now..keeping me sane durning these trying times..You sweet tooe GEF!

.............

I like her screen name she lives up to it! Gorgeous!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 27, 2009)

Gorgeous Avatar...:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2009)

To Quote Little Rock...

'How can I not like Tony.....he's a Giants fan!'

Me Too~


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

I like T-Bear cause he is always posting great pics!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 28, 2009)

I like everything about her, and she knows it:kiss2:


----------



## steely (Jun 28, 2009)

He is a sweetheart and he knows why. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 28, 2009)

I like her signature.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

i like that I get to wake up and have my coffee while I am writing about My LuLu,... She seems like a fun, adventurous gal!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2009)

I love her signature


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

love her sexy eyes, and boobs, and thighs and shoulders and everything else she will let me see ,.. hehehe:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2009)

Dang I can't rep you wish I could!
I like that she likes everything I show her..lol..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

I like that she allows me to be "creepy" with her and it makes her smile yay!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL I like that she is "creepy" LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

hahah you are the best!!

I love her cause she is just adorable and I wanna keep her!:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL Thank You I try!

I like that she wants to keep me.. and she can!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 28, 2009)

I love her eyes. They are beautiful... :wubu::smitten:


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 28, 2009)

love your eyes too


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

I like your hat!


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jun 28, 2009)

like your smile


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, thanks for the complement!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

i love his new line,... "Hey look its my face" instead of the transformers thingy,... what an improvement,.. always like to see the smile and those sparkling eyes!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

She's sooooo sweet! And a hottie too! :wubu:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 28, 2009)

I like that he likes to make others laugh... according to his profile...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

i like her new avatar:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 29, 2009)

I just like her!:wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 29, 2009)

She is very sweet


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 29, 2009)

I like his tats. Sexy.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 29, 2009)

she has sexy brown eyes!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

i like that she is a sweetie:blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 29, 2009)

I like that she is so sexy and can hold a beer bottle between her boobs! I so need to try that!:wubu:


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 29, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I like that she is so sexy and can hold a beer bottle between her boobs! I so need to try that!:wubu:



I like that she's gonna try to hold a beer bottle between her boobs.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 29, 2009)

He's a nice guy


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 29, 2009)

I like that when I connect I always find lulu as the previous poster!


----------



## steely (Jun 29, 2009)

I like his beautiful eyes.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 29, 2009)

Good morning Steely! I like her picture!


----------



## steely (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Morning, I like seeing your face! It's been said but bears repeating.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2009)

I like her smile as it cheers me up when I come here in the mornings.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 29, 2009)

I like where she's from - I'll get there one day


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 29, 2009)

He's friendly and loves BBW's.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2009)

I like that she always compliments other's here and is sincere about it.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 30, 2009)

I love her avatar and signature line.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

I like that he has FA in his screen name


----------



## steely (Jun 30, 2009)

You are always so sweet and fun and especially kind to me! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

thats cause i love you!!!
I love Steely cause she is a wonderful person!


----------



## steely (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww! See that's exactly what I mean! I like the fact you want to have people over for a meetup. It was really fun when we did it last saturday. I just wished I lived closer, I'd be there in a minute. I hope you can get one together. :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

steely said:


> Awww! See that's exactly what I mean! I like the fact you want to have people over for a meetup. It was really fun when we did it last saturday. I just wished I lived closer, I'd be there in a minute. I hope you can get one together. :happy:



yes we will def work something out so we can hang!! What about the NJ Bash IN Oct?? Can u make it there? not sure of the details yet until july 1st
I like that she wants to meet up with me!


----------



## steely (Jun 30, 2009)

She's so friendly!

October is a big B-day month in my group so probably not, but might have to check and see. You never know.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

steely said:


> She's so friendly!
> 
> October is a big B-day month in my group so probably not, but might have to check and see. You never know.



October 3rd is my Birthday too!! SO add me in there to the birthday group hehehhe

I like that she knows LOTS of us LIBRA's


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm... what haven't I said before?

She's just... erm, whatever is beyond amazing.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 30, 2009)

I like his profile picture. He is a cutie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2009)

She always has something nice to say


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2009)

She makes me laugh!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

he makes me happy!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2009)

I love her personality!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

I like that he is always fun!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2009)

She's a cutie!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 1, 2009)

He's got a great smile!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 1, 2009)

You can tell she's a really nice and friendly person.


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

She's a brown eyed girl, like moi.


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 1, 2009)

I like her way to write and all her pics!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 1, 2009)

He has an accent


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 1, 2009)

I like her hair color!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

I like her amazingly hypnotic eyes in her avatar pic.


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 1, 2009)

I like that she has a strong spark of life in her.


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2009)

He seems like he has a "funny bone"


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

she is simply gorgeous


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2009)

she always has something nice to say


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

with someone like her its easy to find something nice to say! 
I like her cause she notices!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 1, 2009)

She has nice back legs


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

she has a gorgeous face


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

I just fucking love her, and I can't put my finger on why... 
Probably has something to do with the fact that I'm going to be a naughty milf just like her one day. ;pp


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

hahah too fucking cute!!

I like her cause she is young, beautiful and sexy as hell:wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

How much fun it is flirting with her. 
AND I'M STRAIGHT :O


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

i like that you seem all too innocent


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that she only joined a short while ago and she's already so popular. also somewhat jealous ;P


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that you know who i am  call me haha jk


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that she likes her previous poster (My favourite poster with you!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that he is to cute for words and that he compliments the BBWs here all of the time.


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like her 'cos she's always nice with me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

I like him because he understands other's acknowledgements of him.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that she reminds me of the mom I never had lol


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like her being simply, friendly and sexy at the same time


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that he has a fashionable hat.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 2, 2009)

I like his SN! I love to Cuddle..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

love her avatar pic,... pretty face and nice bewbies


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that she's a flirt.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

i like that shes a flirt too :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 2, 2009)

She called me her lulu.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that she's very luscious.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

I like that she states her likes here openly.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

I like that she is a well of knowledge about stinky doggies!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

i love her post, her silliness, and her sexiness!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

I like the friendliness that I see in her here on the boards.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 4, 2009)

I like that she can continuously compliment people until the end of time


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 4, 2009)

She's a real cutie.


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 4, 2009)

I like she has a beautiful avatar


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 4, 2009)

He's a cutie patootie


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 4, 2009)

I like I find her online also at this hour!


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 4, 2009)

'Nuff said

'Cept for this character limit. 

View attachment tesla-coil-suit-1.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2009)

I like that he plays my Daily Trivia game and is pretty good at it most times.


----------



## Diego (Jul 4, 2009)

I like that she is gentle in personality and it accommodates to everyone.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

I like that he tells his b/f he likes his big thighs and ass!! Thighs are my thing on men too!!


----------



## Diego (Jul 4, 2009)

I like that she read that! :doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 4, 2009)

He's a hottie:smitten:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 4, 2009)

She's seems like such a nice and likeable girl


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

i like that appreciates soapy bbw


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've written so much positive about her, I got to mention a bad thing about her: she brings the naughtiest comments out of me. Not a good quality for a conservative like me!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> I've written so much positive about her, I got to mention a bad thing about her: she brings the naughtiest comments out of me. Not a good quality for a conservative like me!



hmmmm I think its a great quality! :wubu: you know me, I love "naughtiness" 

I like that he can say "bad things" about me and still make me adore him!:bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 4, 2009)

She's naughty and nice...


----------



## mel (Jul 4, 2009)

she is very pretty!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

*So is Mel: we have plenty of hot ladies here for sure. *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

as well i can say that about the men here Tony!! sexy sexy:wubu:

I like that Tony is going to the NJ Bash and I can finally hug him and his woman!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

She seems like a friendly awesome lady and I hope to meet her at the NJ bash in October!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

I like that she is going to the Bash and that hopefully will let those of us that can't go, how it went.


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like that she not will ne at the Bash.....as me


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice avatar & hat


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 5, 2009)

He's a good guy...


----------



## steely (Jul 5, 2009)

She's a sweetheart even if she is banged up a little from her accident. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Steely.

Steely is very kind and thoughtful.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

I like the word luscious ... in this posters name. 


and I also like luscious jackson .. but i don't know if this poster knows about them.


----------



## Skaster (Jul 6, 2009)

... that he is a musician!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I like that he has a thoughtful looking avatar.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

I like that she is fun to post along with!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I like that he is just as much fun to post along with.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

I like that she is QUICK with her posts.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

i like his new artsy pic of himself


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I like that she broke us up and now I have to leave and go back to work.

Thanks for playing Swampy!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 6, 2009)

She is awesome!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 6, 2009)

Cutest drunk dialer ever


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 6, 2009)

He is so easy to talk to even when drunk!:blush:


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like all her posts on cleavage thread!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

i like that he enjoys the cleavage thread


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

i like that barb is going to the nj bash and we can make some group cleavage pics .. oh and I get to meet her too!!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

is Jealous that she gets to meet Barb!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

I like that she is so cute, another likes her pics on the cleavage thread.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

Good Morning Grandi!!


I like that she even says "cleavage" wOULD LOVE TO SEE A CLEAVAGE PIC FROM HER


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

has a great mind that thinks like mine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

I like that she and the above person think alike.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 7, 2009)

Her trivia game is addictive


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 7, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Cutest drunk dialer ever



I'm glad i'm not the only one drunk dialling you! :doh: 

As for luscious_lulu, she truly is luscious.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 7, 2009)

She's definitely a sexy geek.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 7, 2009)

She's a redhead.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

i like that her likes REDHEADS! yum ME TOO!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 7, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

she is even more beautiful in every-way!! Muahhh to my LuLu:kiss2:


----------



## mel (Jul 7, 2009)

her b'day is one day away from mine..heh


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

mel said:


> her b'day is one day away from mine..heh



LIBRAS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!! Are you coming to the NJBASH?? would love to meet you and celebrate our Bday!!

I llike that she is always a sweetheart!:kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

I like her! She is one of the nicest, craziest people I have come to adore here on the boards!:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I like her! She is one of the nicest, craziest people I have come to adore here on the boards!:wubu:



thank you hunny!!! I am abit off my charts here LOL

I like her cause she is a risk taker!! always a good thing in my books!! and she post alot of sexy pics!!:wubu:


----------



## mel (Jul 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LIBRAS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!! Are you coming to the NJBASH?? would love to meet you and celebrate our Bday!!
> 
> I llike that she is always a sweetheart!:kiss2:





doubtful..but I wish,,maybe I will see a falling star!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

alot of shooting stars here by me!!



I like Mel cause she is kinda shy


----------



## mel (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Barb because "she thinks I am shy" lol:batting:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

hehhee I Like Mel cause she knows better


----------



## Mathias (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Barb because she's feisty!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

hehhehe i like Matt :eat2: he is a complete flirt!!


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 8, 2009)

I like you because _you're_ flirty!


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 8, 2009)

form your avatar you seem so young!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2009)

I like that he looks young in his avatar and has a great smile also.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2009)

Grandi is Gorgeous just like her Avatar.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

I love Tony cause he always bashing SPanky LOL


----------



## Spanky (Jul 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I love Tony cause he always bashing SPanky LOL



I love Barb cause she loves that Tony is always bashing Spanky.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I love Barb cause she loves that Tony is always bashing Spanky.



i love Spanky cause he takes his whippings like a man... well most of the time anyways


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Spanky because he gives as good as he gets.

Damnit Barb! Oh, well....I'm letting it stand lol.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

i like Nancy cause she is very outspoken!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Barb because she's right.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Nancy cause she gorgeous!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 8, 2009)

Spanky loves his Spanky's NFL Angels.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Spanky loves his Spanky's NFL Angels.



now I know I am not an NFL angel,.. so that means you skipped me fucker LOL

but I will let it slide


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Barb cuz she's fiesty. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

i love Tony cause, I think he could handle my feistiness, we shall see in October at the bash LOL


----------



## Spanky (Jul 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> now I know I am not an NFL angel,.. so that means you skipped me fucker LOL
> 
> but I will let it slide


 
I love it that Barb calls me nice pet names like "fucker". But she means it in the nicest of ways...

Actually I was including you, though you would be more like one of the later season replacements for Farrah.

I mean you and Nancy are both from Jersey. You must know the same people somewheres. 

If only my angels could get along.


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, uhmmmmmm since this post was intended for Barb...I like Spanky because Barb likes Spanky.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 9, 2009)

she is so gorgeous beyond belief


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

i adore her zest for life!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to get to meet her in NJ in October


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2009)

I like her because she is pretty and is a force her at Dimensions.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

I like myself because I am a good person and a BBW.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

i like that she likes herself!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 10, 2009)

I like her sig.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

I LIKE HIM!! HES CUTE, HANDSOME, FUNNY AND A FLIRT! MUAHHH:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw, sweetie you're making me blush! :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

haha i like the blushes so easily!! He is always fun to play with,.. on threads that is hehe


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 10, 2009)

She is fun to play with..LOL..


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks hottttt in her shirtdress.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 11, 2009)

She's from Texas. Most cool people are from Texas. lol


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 11, 2009)

I like that his location is right next to Texas.


----------



## Skaster (Jul 11, 2009)

... that she ist hot .... as in habanero


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 11, 2009)

He's into Eastern philosophy... that's cool:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

I like that he is a conservative FA.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 11, 2009)

She's the only one to compliment my conservative views


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 12, 2009)

He seems so sweet and innocent. (a.k.a someone I'd like to corrupt ;P)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

i love that she is a sexy bitch!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 12, 2009)

We're so fucking much alike! :kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

so scary!! LMAO
I like her cause she is a hot young bbw that like to take pics and show us all!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 12, 2009)

If she was Cher, and I were Sonny, she wouldn't let me ski


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

I like that looks like a good snuggler!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2009)

I like that she is a BBW with attitude.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

I love her sig!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

EDA,... total sweetie


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

is a wonderful woman!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 13, 2009)

She's just so sweet and cute.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

i like that he seems so sweet and kind, but i know deep inside he is a freak!!


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 13, 2009)

I like Barb 'cos she isn't shy to show herself!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

i like him cause he is always a positive poster about others


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2009)

She's always saying positive things about everyone!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

I do like his face.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

i like that she is confused about the bbw confession site as much as I am LOL


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 13, 2009)

That she knows she is awesome


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> That she knows she is awesome



awwww i dunno about that!! But I know i like when people think ,... i think I am awesome hehehe wtf was that i just said?!
Ty babe:kiss2:

I like that keeps a close eye on all the younger newbies LOL:happy:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 13, 2009)

I like that she totally makes me out to be a creeper  haha


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't think that he is creepy and I like that about him. :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> I like that she totally makes me out to be a creeper  haha



never!! I like you very much!! Not a creeper, just someone who pays attention to the good stuff!! same as the rest if us do LOL Thats not bad at all!!:wubu:

i like Grandi cause she knows he isnt a creeper too


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 13, 2009)

She one hot lady! I also like that She says such nice things to me and everyone else!:wubu:


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2009)

she has a golden tan


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

she s a pic trollop like me!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2009)

I like when she posts pics! :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 14, 2009)

*Likes that Barb post pictures - so do i *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

i like tony cause he is just an amazing man!!:wubu:


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2009)

because she protects me from the jerks here...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> because she protects me from the jerks here...



hahah who will protect me? I usually run to Tony or Spanky !! LOL

I like that she is very sexual!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 14, 2009)

She takes very sexy pictures!


----------



## Skaster (Jul 14, 2009)

So does she


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 14, 2009)

I like that he can sew on a botton! And he is cute!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 14, 2009)

Has really pretty eyes!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2009)

that she has a nice smile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 14, 2009)

He's a very nice person.


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 14, 2009)

she's sooo luscious!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 14, 2009)

He's funny and made me smile


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 14, 2009)

She likes this game... and is a very pretty lady (I've said the latter before, but she's worth twice the mention)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2009)

I like him because he is open with his feelings here and is interesting to read here.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

she is Grand!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2009)

She's gorgeous! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

hes adorable!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 14, 2009)

She loves to compliment and receive compliments too!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2009)

I like her avatar.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

i like his avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

I like both of ther avatars!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 15, 2009)

She's such a LADY


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

i like that he post here and it gives me the chance to flirt with him in a nice sweet way! instead of my normal raunchy self


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 15, 2009)

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 15, 2009)

She's such a stylish babe


----------



## Kouskous (Jul 15, 2009)

Hurry, Hurry, Hurry, before I go insane!
I like your Ramones' reference. This tells me you are very cool.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

she has a beautiful avatar pic


----------



## Mathias (Jul 15, 2009)

I like her personality and friendly-ness! :smitten:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 15, 2009)

He has a really nice smile.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 15, 2009)

She has pretty eyes.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 15, 2009)

I like that he finally showed his face on his avatar!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

she look s hot in in her bad pics LOL


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 16, 2009)

I like that she inspires me to post my bad pics, lol.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

always!! posting "bad pics" keeps this DIMS alaive LOL
Love ya babe
I like CHica cause she is a natural beauty!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 16, 2009)

She's Barb. That's why I like her


----------



## steely (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the caring man that he is and his love for Susanne.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

I like that she always seems happy.


----------



## rockhound225 (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Grandi's quote, the one in bold.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 16, 2009)

I like that he likes Grandi's Quote!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

I like that they like my quote and that it makes sense to them too.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 16, 2009)

I love all of the interesting facts she has to share


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

I like that he is interested in my interesting facts.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2009)

She rocks. What's there NOT to like?!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 17, 2009)

He is a sweetheart!


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 17, 2009)

your eyes!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 17, 2009)

Your smile


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 17, 2009)

i love her cause she post pics for me!!:wubu: thank you!!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 17, 2009)

On top of the things I have posted like about her before she is also very cheeky!.. and I like that ^___^


----------



## kinkykitten (Jul 17, 2009)

He is a sweetie! and he is very easy on the eyes  hehe


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the nickname & though I cannot see myself wearing piercings - she looks great with them


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 17, 2009)

He has a wonderful smile.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 17, 2009)

she is an amazing woman!:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2009)

Likewise, Barb! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 18, 2009)

I like Matt cause he is going to stroll around the house naked!!:smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, maybe. Maybe not! The parents are away on a trip, who knows what kind of trouble I'll get into!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 18, 2009)

I like that he is thinking about strolling around the house naked..lol..:bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 18, 2009)

She is such a sweet sweet sweet young woman


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 18, 2009)

She has pretty eyes


----------



## Rowan (Jul 18, 2009)

She's a very sweet girl and very supportive


----------



## rockhound225 (Jul 18, 2009)

I like both Rowan's eyes and smile.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

I like that he is quite handsome to look at in his avatar. :blush:


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 19, 2009)

I like that she is very active in some my favorite fun threads on Dims


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 19, 2009)

Dig those crazy tattoos! And I love tanuki too.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 19, 2009)

i like her effects on her pic, the whole swoooshing looking pic! very cool


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 19, 2009)

Barb is a sweet and honest woman.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 19, 2009)

he likes "Cheesecake"


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2009)

She's so complementary! :smitten::blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 19, 2009)

i like that he wants to be kidnapped,... me too!! haha


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 19, 2009)

I like that she wants to be kidnapped. Can I kidnap you with no ransom?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 19, 2009)

He always leaves the sweetest compliments.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 19, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I like that she wants to be kidnapped. Can I kidnap you with no ransom?


yes please do!!


CrystalUT11 said:


> He always leaves the sweetest compliments.


I like her name Crystal always been one of my favorites


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 20, 2009)

I like that Barb is super cutie with plenty of spunk.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I like that Barb is super cutie with plenty of spunk.



Thank you Tony!
I like Tony because he likes my spunk and is never rude to me


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Thank you Tony!
> I like Tony because he likes my spunk and is never rude to me




She's dead sexy!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> She's dead sexy!



she is even sexier and a gorgeous model:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 20, 2009)

Barb is a sweetie! and she's pretty hot, too!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 20, 2009)

She looked really cute in her costume outfit!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 20, 2009)

I like her sig "I'm fat and fluffy..." 

^.^


----------



## Noir (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome Location


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 20, 2009)

I like that he's into drawing


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 20, 2009)

I like his sig.


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

I like her quote


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 21, 2009)

He's cool, from what I heard.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 21, 2009)

He's cool too!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

Noir said:


> I like her quote


Thank You! I wrote it when I lost my brother.

She is one sexy woman!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 21, 2009)

She is really lovely and sweet, a Cutie too~


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

I like that he and I like many of the same threads here at Dims too!


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

Like her Sig!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

love his drawings


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

She makes me happy when I see her comments!:wubu:


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

One of my favorites on here already!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww thank you hon!

He has beautiful eyes and a great smile!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

I still say that I like her pretty eyes, they are captivating.:happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

I love her long hair..I am on my way to having long hair just like her..
You are so sweet!


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

um from what i know about her so far she is down right awesome- true fact


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

He has one sexy backside!
So are you my friend!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

hmmm makes me wonder why I am your friend EDA!?!? its def not my backside.. wait am I your friend? ugh
anyways,...
I like EDA cause she is always fun to post with in here!


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

quite fun to chat with!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 21, 2009)

He's dark...at least his user name is


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hmmm makes me wonder why I am your friend EDA!?!? its def not my backside.. wait am I your friend? ugh
> anyways,...
> I like EDA cause she is always fun to post with in here!


LOL Love Ya babydoll! Yes you are my friend too! I like both of your sides..lol..


LuLu is a hottie!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

she is a beauty!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

You made my day babe!

She is fantastic!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2009)

She lives in a place that I love to visit!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

love his smile


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2009)

I love her flirty comments! :smitten:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

I really like his cute smile, it brightens my day.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

Grandi is a wonderful woman and a great adopted Mom!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

I just love her avatar pic.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

It's one of my favs too!

She is always so sweet to me!


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

amazing eyes!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank You!

He is from what I know so far a sweet guy.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

She's a sweetie!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 22, 2009)

She's so kind, and caring it seems (I can only answer for the first, but she seems very caring and friendly)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

He is sweet and I love the fact I made him speechless..lol..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> He is sweet and I love the fact I made him speechless..lol..



love her new legs pic!:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

Loves all of her pictures,but loves her more! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Loves all of her pictures,but loves her more! :wubu:



awwww how damn sweeet!!:blush:

I like how she is always making me smile, with her comments, pics and her just being too damn "adorable"


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

You are so darn welcome!

She is one of my Girl Crushes and for a good reason!


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

Ghost Hunter Fan!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

Noir is WEST COAST with me!! thats why I like him


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2009)

She's called me cute! :wubu::blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

cause you ARE cute ,... silly!
I like him cause he likes compliments!:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

She is a sweetie and too fast with the post buttons!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

My Lu Lu Jumped in!! yay hahaha
I Like Lu Lu cause she is a very charming woman!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2009)

*Charming and Magical *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

intelligent and loving!!


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

one word. Fun


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2009)

What I know- he's pretty cool AND the best part is that if you precede his nickname with *Film* you have my fav type of genre.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 22, 2009)

Is a kind and complimentary gentleman.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

I like her smile!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 22, 2009)

I like her long hair..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

I like her comments and her pictures!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 22, 2009)

Her booobies :blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

HEHEHEHE I have many a fan of them..lol..
Her Lips.. I so want plumper lips..


----------



## Skaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Has a camera with remarkable depth of focus


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 23, 2009)

He's good looking


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

She is a sexy Red Head and I want to be one too..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

i like her new thong shot pic!!:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Is happy she is please..

She makes me smile!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

i like her cause she seems like a nice "morning" person!
some people arent meant for AM hours lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

She is right I am a morning person!

She is just awesome!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

I like that she is a morning person just like me, no wonder we agree on things here.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

YAY! She is a morning Person!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

I like that I got to read one more of her replys before I had to go back to work.....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad she is happy She got to see one of my replies before she went back to work.. Have a good day!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

shes FUN!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

She is fun too!


----------



## rockhound225 (Jul 23, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I like that he is quite handsome to look at in his avatar. :blush:



Thank ya Grandi :blush: You're very sweet, that's what I like about ya!

As for DarlingAngel, for liking people for being morning people!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

He is cute and likes that I like morning people!


----------



## rockhound225 (Jul 23, 2009)

She is very cute, and if her avatar is anything to go by, has an incredible smile.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank You!

I like a guy with a gotee!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 23, 2009)

*Looks great bored* :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

we both love NUTS!!:eat2:



YA KNOW,.. PECANS!!:doh:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Dang Barb got in before me!

Looks great after he works 0ut.

She loves me!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 23, 2009)

She always has nice things to say about people ^_^


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

She has beautiful skin!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

haha you know me EDA,.. and a good looking man,.. I just kinda squeeze this fat body right into the smallest places if I have too LMAO

I like her cause she post beautiful new pics if her, I had no idea what she looked like be4!! now,... Hootttttttt:eat2:


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 23, 2009)

I like that Barb has a bloody brilliant sense of humour


----------



## Noir (Jul 23, 2009)

great at taking pics and great quotes!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 23, 2009)

Has a very cute avatar!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 23, 2009)

I like her profile pic. Very saucy!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

She is very sexy in her red dress!:smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 24, 2009)

i like her fluffy arms,.. which she doesnt show enough of IMO


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2009)

She's a ray of sunshine to this place! :happy::bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 24, 2009)

Mathias said:


> She's a ray of sunshine to this place! :happy::bow:



awwww Thank you babe!! you are one in a million!!

I like him cause he really makes me feel happy inside!:bounce:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

I like her bc she is as crazy and nutty as I am!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 24, 2009)

I like crazy people.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 24, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I like her bc she is as crazy and nutty as I am!


 hehhee this is true!! and O what FUN!!



luscious_lulu said:


> I like crazy people.


I like Lu Lu cause she looks stunning in her evening wear! especially those shoes !!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

I like Barb bc she wants to bite my butt then rub it better! LOL


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 24, 2009)

She's kinky!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 24, 2009)

i like her cause,.. i can hug her when i see her in NJ!!:smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm getting hugs from her! :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 25, 2009)

She looks amazing in red


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

i like that he knows he isnt "shallow"
I think you are awesome, not shallow at all!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 26, 2009)

What the HULL !!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

She looks sexy in her corset!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 26, 2009)

She's flexible for a fat girl!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

*Is Very Sexy in Red* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

He lives in a place I would love to visit!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

*Looks great in tank tops- & only if you have bodyguards- BBWs are appreciated here - eventhough our city is not the most BBW friendly to get around in *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

Would you be my bodyguard then?  That's if your GF would be ok with it.

He is such a sweet guy..And I like sweet guys!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Would you be my bodyguard then?  That's if your GF would be ok with it.
> 
> He is such a sweet guy..And I like sweet guys!



*Absolutley - what Greenie says Goes *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

I like him because he is as cute and a bug's ear...... maybe even better!


----------



## Noir (Jul 27, 2009)

Havnt talked yet but from what I know about her she is one awesome gal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

I like that he replied to this post as he is pretty awsome himself.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

good Morning Grandi!!

I like that she "investigates" the previous poster,.. to see what she can come up with


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 27, 2009)

She's SEXY!!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

shes has a gorgeous belly!:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 27, 2009)

cuz she's my friend


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 27, 2009)

I like that his interests include reading.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> cuz she's my friend


awwww! how sweet! I definitely am your friend! I like that he is busting his ass for his dream home!


BrownEyedChica said:


> I like that his interests include reading.



and as for my Mamasita, BEC I like her cause she is bilingual !


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Barb because she is nice to me and is one sexy woman!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 27, 2009)

Angel is pretty hot herself!


----------



## Crystal (Jul 27, 2009)

She looks beautiful in a red dress!


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Crystal because she thinks nerds are sexy.  

Everyone go hug a nerd!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

I like the nickname and Honey goes well with everything


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Tony because he agreed to be my bodyguard in NYC if/when I go!


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

A
W
E
S
O
M
E


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Sexy,Sweet and fun to talk to!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Sexy,Sweet and fun to talk to!!!



Is a very very sweet person who's cheerfulness often brightens up my day


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Awwww you just made me :blush:

He just brighten my day!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

I like that he day is brightened because that just makes her use that beautiful smile even more!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

I like Grandi because she brightens my day and makes me smile all the time!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

I like her honesty and that she and I have like minds in many things here at Dims.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

I like her because she likes me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

I like her because she agrees with me that we like eachother here.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

I like her because she lives in a state I haven't been to yet and want to go to.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Always giving a compliment to someone. Such a pleasant person, a sweetie too.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

She is one sexy woman!

I like all her pictures!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jul 29, 2009)

she seems very devoted to loved ones


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you!

Don't konw her but she is cute!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

i like EDA, cause she knows ELF language


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

OH GOD!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOL :blush:

I love Barb because she loves me!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

i do love EDA, cause she likes winkies, or cookies or whatever it is she calls it LMAO and they both sound YUMMY


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Winkies*boys Thingys* Cookies*girls Thingy*
I like the boys not the girl..lol..

I like Barb becasue she accepts that I don't like girls..lol..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

I like her because she would like to come to The Columbia River Gorge area of Washington State and enjoy the beautiful scenery we have here.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 29, 2009)

She values honesty


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2009)

She's really neat to be around


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 29, 2009)

He is a gentleman!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

i like LuLu cause she seems like alot of fun and very upbeat!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2009)

A Real Sweetheart and a Football Fan


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

i love Tony cause has Big Menza arms


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I like her because she would like to come to The Columbia River Gorge area of Washington State and enjoy the beautiful scenery we have here.


Yes I would and I sure would love to see that view!


Barb is awesome and great to talk to..


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 30, 2009)

Her smile (when she smiles..)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

That he likes my smile.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 30, 2009)

She has a fascinating avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2009)

I like her just because, there is not a better reason that I can think of right now.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

i like her cause she is always positive!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like her 'cause she's absolutely stunning


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 30, 2009)

I a friendly guy


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

I love Lu Lu cause she's mine!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2009)

I love Barb cause she slaps me!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

I like Mathias because he likes to be smacked by Barb..lol.. Plus he is a cutie!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2009)

I like her name!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

My SN or real name? LOL

I like that he likes my name which ever one it is!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

i like that shes a curvy gal who loves pickles and olives!! hehe


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

I like Barb bc we have so much in common!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I like Barb bc we have so much in common!



there goes your reputation ,..down the drain,....LOL

I like that EDA is so much fun!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Likes Barb bc she is fun!

Eh reputation I am sure I will be fine..lol..


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

EDA makes Boredom look hot !!!!!

BarbBBW: Maintains a positive outlook , grace and humor in the most difficult of Dims moments


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> EDA makes Boredom look hot !!!!!
> 
> BarbBBW: Maintains a positive outlook , grace and humor in the most difficult of Dims moments



i thought it read;,.... MOUNTAINS of positive looks at first glance!!! damn i need my glasses!! hahahhaha
I like Tony cause he is Kind and gentle, and can also be sassy and flirtatious!


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 31, 2009)

she has great hair!!! Carry on


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Her and her hubby make a cute couple


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

I like her because she is very nice and is a lot of fun to interact with here on the boards.....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 1, 2009)

She has a great smile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 2, 2009)

I like her because she has pretty eyes and they remind my of come-hither eyes like a silent screen actress's.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

I like her because she is so sweet to me


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

I love EDA's Avatar- I wonder what change is in store for 2009?


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2009)

one of the trio that usually rule the Men pic threads, hell yeah


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Quads Rule


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 2, 2009)

He looks good in pictures.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

*Red Rules* :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Red Rules* :wubu: :wubu:



handsome, smart and sassy!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks sweety- you say the nicest things. I like Barb - breath of fresh air


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

I like his legs! They are hot!:smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Thanks sweety- you say the nicest things. I like Barb - breath of fresh air



especially after a shower in this AZ heat hehehe

Tony,.....:wubu::wubu:always makes me smile and feel loved

Opps EDA jumped in!!
I love EDa too, cause she is young, feisty and gorgeous!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

I like Barb because she is fun to talk to she is sweet down to earth and we have a lot in common!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2009)

I like her because I see her here all of the time and she is fun to interact here too.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

I like her because she brightens my day when I get on in the morning!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 4, 2009)

cause she has great taste in shoes!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Cause she thinks I have great taste in shoes!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 4, 2009)

i like she's got pretty eyes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 5, 2009)

I like all of the people on this thread because they are all nice!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 5, 2009)

she's magnanimous!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 5, 2009)

Because she has great vocab knowledge with words like magnanimous  (its a nice sounding word)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

I like ST Sig! LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

I like EDa , cause she has very good taste in men!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Barb because she makes me laugh when i have a bad day.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

I like ST because he gave me rep and made me smile!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 5, 2009)

she has a beautiful smile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 5, 2009)

she has a beautiful smile


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

She has a beautiful smile and beautiful eyes! Thank You!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2009)

I like her because she is alway upbeat and friendly here and makes this thread very fun to be on everyday.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I like her because she is alway upbeat and friendly here and makes this thread very fun to be on everyday.


I like her because she is awesome and makes me smile and I also think she makes this thread fun to be on!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 6, 2009)

because she likes my signature line!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes I do.. it makes me laugh everytime I read it!

I like ST because I like to snuggle and by his name I think he does too!


----------



## dragorat (Aug 6, 2009)

*I like EDA because she has the kind of eyes that seem to reach into your soul!:smitten:*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

Drago is cool and comic books rule.... 

(question which of the two was the better 40's movie Serial : Adventures of Capt. Marvel - with Tom Tyler or Superman - with Kirk Alyn) ?????


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

I like Tony because he is a sweet guy and always makes me smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

EDA looks great with or without glasses. :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 6, 2009)

He has his nerdy side...


----------



## Noir (Aug 6, 2009)

she apparently likes nerdy sides and nerdy sides are awesome


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

I like Noir because he is sweet and sexy all in one!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 6, 2009)

She is simply beautiful


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

She is simply wonderful! Thank You!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2009)

I like her because she is not simple but ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

I like how her signature is all neatly centered.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I like her because she is not simple but ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!


 You always know how to make a girl smile in the morning!!!!



swamptoad said:


> I like how her signature is all neatly centered.


I like ST because he has always said nice things about my pictures!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You always know how to make a girl smile in the morning!!!!
> 
> 
> I like ST because he has always said nice things about my pictures!




hehehe!!! well, I like your pictures.  :blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

I am glad you like them!
He is a real sweetheart!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

She also is a sweetheart and I like her signature --- Cherish what you have, because you never know when it might be gone. EDA


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

Aww thank you! I live by that! It is so true. I worte it when my brother passed.

He is a cutie!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

garsh! :blush:



you are a cutie as well. hehehe!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

I like that he is going to the NJ Bash and I get to HUG em!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 7, 2009)

She's going to give me a big hug in NJ


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> She's going to give me a big hug in NJ



for sure!!!

I like that she and are going to be dancing and drinking at the bash!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Will give Barb a suprize ((((( Bearhug)))) at the Bash


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

thats i will be able to HUG Tony and Debra!! 
OK enough BASH talk, you get me all excited LOL:bounce:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 7, 2009)

She's excitable!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

I like her because she is friendly and always has something nice to say about others here.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

I like that she takes the time to devise clever test to tease our Brains...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I like that he is going to the NJ Bash and I get to HUG em!!




awwww!!! :blush: 


I like that Tony knows his movie / actor stuff! :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 9, 2009)

Swampy is the cutiest Toad in the pond!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 9, 2009)

i like that she knows a good toad when she sees one!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 9, 2009)

I like that if I needed somewhere to live she has offered me a room and a place to stay! I love her!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I like that if I needed somewhere to live she has offered me a room and a place to stay! I love her!



She reminds me of my sister. The nice one, not the "shut the hell up" one. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

One of the Great guys in DIMS - Welcome Back


----------



## Crystal (Aug 9, 2009)

Tony has very sexy muscles.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks Very Sexy when she wears Glasses :wubu: ( I'm partial to seeing BBW in Eyeglasses)
Thanks- I'm just one of many Weightlifting Enthusiast in the Land of Dims...


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2009)

He welcomed me back and called me one of the great guys of Dims. I feel so honored.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 10, 2009)

He seems to be super friendly.


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 10, 2009)

She's as cute as a button.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 10, 2009)

She's super sexy... :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2009)

She thinks I seem super friendly. Because I am.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

I like bmann0413 because he is as friendly as he is.....


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

*My three words to describe GF: Sweet,Smart and Sexy. Hope you are staying cool in your neck of the woods. *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 10, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> She reminds me of my sister. The nice one, not the "shut the hell up" one. lol


Aww thank you.. I am consider to my two younger Sibs as the cool sister..LOL I am really close with my sister and tried to be with my younger brother but you know how that goes with younger brothers..lol.. they can be a pain! LOL Unless you are an only child or have only sisters..then..lol..Your awesome! Welcome back Hon!



Tony is awesome and great and a hunk and sweet.. and just all around wonderful!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

EDA: thank you  you are a sweetie :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 10, 2009)

Anytime for you Tony!

He is always so nice to me!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2009)

She called me awesome.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 10, 2009)

bc he is awessome!


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 10, 2009)

She's purty...


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 11, 2009)

StarWitness is really rather cool~

Also has a Totoro avatar so you know... <3 :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

I like T-Bears Tattoo he is also a sweetie pie!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2009)

i like her slogan 2009=change


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

I like his Slogan! He's a owns his own home!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *My three words to describe GF: Sweet,Smart and Sexy. Hope you are staying cool in your neck of the woods. *



Yes my dear, the weather has definately cooled down a bit here since last week. Now the temperatures are in the mid 80's, warm but livable. Thanks for wondering.:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

I like EllorionsDarlingAngel because she is absolutely LIKABLE!:happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

I like Grandi bc she is a workin women..I am sure she is good at her job!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2009)

Her hypnotic eyes. @[email protected]


----------



## Mathias (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for making the thread! It helps when I need to see something positive.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Her hypnotic eyes. @[email protected]


Thank You!



Mathias said:


> Thanks for making the thread! It helps when I need to see something positive.


I like him bc he seems like a positive person and I am a positive person!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

I like her just because..... everything.


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 12, 2009)

Because she is good at the games on the forum!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 12, 2009)

Because he has a cute little Doggie named Bob!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 13, 2009)

Because ......  .... *blast* .... I forgot again .... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2009)

I like him because he still uses the name tag that I made for him so long ago.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2009)

She would rather know a man of quality, than to date men of quantity. lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 14, 2009)

i like that he is back on Dims,.. I missed him!


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never talked with her- but I LOVE her avatar!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 14, 2009)

aww thanks!! I like that he enjoys bbw!


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 14, 2009)

I like that she takes pride in who and what she is.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 14, 2009)

Jazz Man said:


> I like that she takes pride in who and what she is.



I like that he is a Libra,.. just like me!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2009)

She called me cute. :blush:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2009)

He lives in a place that I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2009)

PLEASE tell me you mean New Orleans. Because the place I live now sucks. Horribly. lol

Oh, and he looks like he could be related to me. lol


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a very fast typist, as he beat me to the punch in complimenting Mathias. Plus, he's given me the opportunity to force a compliment from somebody else, MWA HA HA!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

I like his face..... :blush:


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 14, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I like his face..... :blush:


I like that your biography says you're a strong, self-motivated woman. (Although, for the record, Norman Rockwell didn't actually paint me.)


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

Good to have another Techie & Sci Fi Fan onboard.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 14, 2009)

he's a sweetheart.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 14, 2009)

anything thats luscious, has got to be good


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Because ......  .... *blast* .... I forgot again .... :doh:


You are so funny!


BEC is gorgeous! I like that she always says nice things about me!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 15, 2009)

Its kinda hard not to say nice things about EDA!! 

Therefore... she's really nice


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 15, 2009)

i like BEC cause she makes me smile


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2009)

I like Barb-a real sweetie and she has something nice to say about most everyone


----------



## suebeehoney (Aug 15, 2009)

I like Tony because his posts are always articulate and well thought-out, and always relelvant to the subject at hand.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2009)

I like suebeehoney because her nickname sounds nummy.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 15, 2009)

posting after her is always a pleasure :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 16, 2009)

Posting about her is always a pleasure!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 16, 2009)

looking at her ass is a pleasure:smitten:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 16, 2009)

LMAO! Thank You! I love looking at my ass too! LMAO Gosh I am funny!
Anyway Barb is a fantastic woman and she is so fun to talk to either sober or drunk!:kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 16, 2009)

she's purdy...:wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 16, 2009)

she's luscious duh!!!

:kiss2:


----------



## Skaster (Aug 16, 2009)

she's posing with alcohol in her profile pic


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2009)

I like his avatar because he looks interestingly interested.


----------



## Deven (Aug 17, 2009)

I love her signature. You should never worry about how people perceive you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 18, 2009)

Has a cool signature


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 18, 2009)

he is a complete hottie!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

She is always fun to talk to!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2009)

i like her shirt its very cute


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

I like that he is a senior member just like me. :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2009)

i like that she lives in washington....its a cool state


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

I like that he is a ballet dancer.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2009)

i like her eyes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

I like that she is a very interesting girl and I like seeing and reading her posts here.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

balletguy said:


> i like her eyes


Thank You!



Grandi Floras said:


> I like that she is a very interesting girl and I like seeing and reading her posts here.


Aww thank you! I like that she is kind and gives away money..lol..


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2009)

i like the fact that she has been a member since 2006


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

I like that he likes to read!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2009)

i like the fact the she read my other posts and knows I like to read


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 18, 2009)

i like that he likes BBW in panties and skimpy clothes


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 18, 2009)

She's confident and beautiful...


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 18, 2009)

he is a true FA, and always has a sweet word for all BBW! Muahh:kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2009)

Sports Fan :wubu: well tjhat's one of the many wonderful qualities that Barb has....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

He thinks I am gorgeous! He is too kind! Thank you!


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 19, 2009)

I like her because she IS gorgeous. MHM! *three snaps in a Z formation* :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 19, 2009)

She's hooooooot.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 19, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I like her because she IS gorgeous. MHM! *three snaps in a Z formation* :kiss2:


Aww thank you babe!:kiss2::kiss2: You are so sweet!


Bmann is a cutie and he is so sweet! I like that he put up a pick I would never put up if it was taken of me..lol..


----------



## balletguy (Aug 19, 2009)

well shes cute


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 19, 2009)

he is sweet!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 19, 2009)

her profile pic is amazing


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank You! He likes the beach..


----------



## balletguy (Aug 19, 2009)

she looks good in glasses


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 19, 2009)

he likes to dance


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 19, 2009)

she likes to party


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 19, 2009)

She's hotter than sin and I loveeeee her.
(wish me talked more) :[


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 19, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> She's hotter than sin and I loveeeee her.
> (wish me talked more) :[



hahah ty babygirl!

I like her cause she is a sexy juicy one!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

hes from PA


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

I like that the above poster is above me and not following me.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

watch what u wish 4. I like her cartoon pic


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

I like him because he has good taste in BBW cartoon Pics.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

she is funny


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2009)

Athletic & A Dancer - always admired folks in the Arts....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 20, 2009)

He likes the arts!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lulu is one of the sweetest ladies here


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

that he is conservative


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 22, 2009)

I like that he loves BBQ like me!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

i love she took a naked pic for me!!


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 22, 2009)

I love her eyes...really pretty


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 22, 2009)

She likes bowling! Sexy bowler girl


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 22, 2009)

He's a sweetie. :kiss2:


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 22, 2009)

SHe is supportive and kind.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

always has something nice to say!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2009)

I just like her because she is herself.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2009)

I like myself but would like to like other people that post things here about liking other people that post here...:blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 23, 2009)

She's funny


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 23, 2009)

She's beautiful, and super sweet!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 23, 2009)

She is kind and <3 cupcakes...

i mean how, how can you hate cupcakes?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2009)

I like that she <3's cupcakes- so do I :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 24, 2009)

He likes BBW's who wear glasses!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

*Luscious-Lulu + EyeGlasses= Win-Win* :wubu: :happy: :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 24, 2009)

that he loves bbw in eyewear!! I wil have to take a pic for him!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

*Yes!!!!! and don't forget all of you grab the Sunglasses and take your picture as your presence is requested  here. Thanks* :happy:


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 24, 2009)

He is a gentleman with a great smile!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 24, 2009)

Ruffie is a beautiful and sweet women.


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 25, 2009)

Abso-fucking-lutely beautiful. endofstory.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you sweetie!

She take awesome pictures! She is beautiful too!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 25, 2009)

She called me sweet and a cutie. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 25, 2009)

He is sweet and he is a cutie! He needs to know that!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

*Gorgeous in Eyeglasses *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2009)

I like his taste in movies, and women


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

I like his peeking avatar.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 25, 2009)

I like that she added me on Yahoo


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 25, 2009)

I like that she's optimistic


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 25, 2009)

For the most part I am ,but I am having a hard time doing and thinking that way right now..

I just like ST.. Sweet and Caring


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

Although we haven't chatted yet, I like that she let me add her onto my Yahoo IM.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2009)

I like myself because I know who I am.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2009)

She's such a likeable, organzied woman


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 26, 2009)

His name reminds me of Martin Scorsese. lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 26, 2009)

i like his style


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 26, 2009)

I like that I am going to meet her @ Jersey Bash!!

**she's pretty adorable too*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Loves cupcakes , a cutie AND... (also going to the Bash)


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 27, 2009)

he loves feeding bbw cakes!! whats better than that??:wubu::eat1:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 27, 2009)

She is one sexy women! Now I want cake and cupcakes..lol..Thanks guys..


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 27, 2009)

Has sexy eyes - very alluring!


----------



## Skaster (Aug 28, 2009)

Crikey - I haven't noticed before that there's the word "ska" in her location.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

Skaster said:


> Crikey - I haven't noticed before that there's the word "ska" in her location.



Suplex Master Extraodinare and one of the great guys in Dims... 







*
Looks like The Skaster has taught tricks to outsmart Judo Gene 
*  :doh:


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 28, 2009)

he is known from so much people here


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 28, 2009)

he's a sweetie and the fact he only knows little english. :eat2:


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 28, 2009)

I speak so bad???!

I like I find her online 'cos she goes sleeping lately!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 28, 2009)

He's entertaining


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 28, 2009)

She's still got an amazing father.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 28, 2009)

Honest and bold


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

A sexy hairy chest!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 28, 2009)

She has an amazing complexion!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2009)

I frisked her and realized that she has the prettiest eyes I have seen in a long time.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 29, 2009)

Love the full figured cartoon!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the nickname & welcome to the Boards...


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 29, 2009)

He's such a nice guy, and so encouraging! And has a great smile!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2009)

she has a pretty smile


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 30, 2009)

I noticed from her last recent picture, that she has very beautiful eyes.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 30, 2009)

i like when she post beautiful pics of herself


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

I like her because she is very friendly and has a warm smile.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 30, 2009)

I like her because she loves posting here, maybe more than I do


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

I like him because he likes this thread as much as I do and comment's on that fact.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 30, 2009)

Like the Avatar she is both Grand and Gorgeous


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 30, 2009)

He's a virgo like me!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 30, 2009)

I love her smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great in shorts and tank tops :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 31, 2009)

Aww thank you Tony! 
He looks good with his shirt off!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 31, 2009)

everything!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 31, 2009)

I like everything about her too!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 31, 2009)

She's so sweet and complimentary of everyone. And she's gorgeous!


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 1, 2009)

cutie, cute, cute!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2009)

Very stunning :wubu: and is the brightest star even in a group photo


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 1, 2009)

He seems like a cool dude!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 1, 2009)

Toad has a renowned endless enthusiasm.


----------



## Angel (Sep 1, 2009)

What's there not to like about Jay?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 1, 2009)

<---Hahaha, I can think of a few things!

Angel plays as though she is a careful, reserved personality, but her unmistakable inner sense of passion still relentlessly finds its way out.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 1, 2009)

He Goes to other countries and help the locals out. Such a good man!


----------



## nikola090 (Sep 1, 2009)

her....in all her roundness!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 1, 2009)

He has a cool pic


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 1, 2009)

he is always making sure the BBW know how beautiful they are  I love that about him


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2009)

I like how she comments on other's posts and acknowledges them.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 1, 2009)

she is very positive


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 2, 2009)

and she is very hooottt. 
I really should get to know some more people around here, the only thing I can say about anyone in this damn thread is how good-looking they are.lol.


----------



## Mini (Sep 2, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> and she is very hooottt.
> I really should get to know some more people around here, the only thing I can say about anyone in this damn thread is how good-looking they are.lol.



Named after my first dog ever. She was awesome.


----------



## nikola090 (Sep 2, 2009)

I like doctor house....

I must know also better the users...I can comment only their avatar!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2009)

I like him because he is a cute lil thing.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 2, 2009)

She's gonna sing me a tune. lol

She's awesomely interesting. And smart, too!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 2, 2009)

He lives in Louisiana and I love it there!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 2, 2009)

She's been to Louisiana. Wait... she's been to Louisiana? And never looked for me?! WTH?!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 2, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> She's been to Louisiana. Wait... she's been to Louisiana? And never looked for me?! WTH?!


He is funny! Yes I have been several times for Mardi Gras back when I was in high school..yrs ago.. Last one I went to was in either 03 or 04. I miss it there!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 2, 2009)

Next time you come, you need to let me know so we can hang out!

Oh, and she's a total babe. Yeah, giggety.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 2, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Next time you come, you need to let me know so we can hang out!
> 
> Oh, and she's a total babe. Yeah, giggety.


He wants to hang out the next time I go to Louisiana..


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 2, 2009)

She agreed to hang out with me next time she's in Louisiana... I think. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Great guy and started a nice positive thread here on Dims...At the end of the day , it's always encouraging to say something nice about a fellow Dimmer/FA/and Scholar. :bow: :happy:


----------



## nikola090 (Sep 3, 2009)

He's a positive person on community


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 3, 2009)

He seems like a nice guy


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 3, 2009)

I like the fact that I will be eating sushi with Lulu this weekend!


----------



## sirGordy (Sep 3, 2009)

Phil is a kewl guy, great friend and my fellow Joisey brother


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 3, 2009)

He's been an incredibly supportive online friend for about a dozen years!


----------



## Tracy (Sep 3, 2009)

She seems like a very nice lady.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 3, 2009)

She seems fabulous


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 3, 2009)

he *IS* fabulous!


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 3, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> She is one sexy women! Now I want cake and cupcakes..lol..Thanks guys..



i don't know her personally but her cleavage sure looks cute in a pink tee


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Smart,Sexy, makes us all think (with great post and threads) what's not to like :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 3, 2009)

his smile and I get to meet him in NJ


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

She is beautiful and has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 4, 2009)

She is very sweet


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 6, 2009)

She's very sweet, too


----------



## Skaster (Sep 8, 2009)

Her signature speaks the truth :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2009)

A great guy- and a techie


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 9, 2009)

is always full of so many nice things to say to others on the boards......


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 9, 2009)

she seems to always be of good cheer.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 9, 2009)

He is an excellent driver!


----------



## nikola090 (Sep 10, 2009)

I like her 'cos replying to her I can up the thread!


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 10, 2009)

He's a sweetheart!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 10, 2009)

Never takes a bad picture


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 11, 2009)

He's from NYC


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 11, 2009)

She doesn't backseat drive when I am being a good driver  and didn't laugh when I almost slid out of the chair at LB.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 11, 2009)

I like that he is a good driver.. you never wanna be in a car where the person driving is not good.. I charish my life..lol..


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 11, 2009)

she likes careful drivers


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 11, 2009)

He likes that I like careful drivers!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 18, 2009)

She is really sweet


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 18, 2009)

He's soooo dreamyy.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 18, 2009)

seems like the chillest girl ever


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2009)

After 2 years of being on here, I still think he looks awesome with that hairstyle of his.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 18, 2009)

He is awesome!


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 18, 2009)

Has great cleavage in her avatar pic (but not only in her avatar pic!)


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 18, 2009)

Comes from a mysterious land...


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2009)

LL's going to the NJ Bash - look forward to meeting her :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 19, 2009)

He is kind and encouraging of other posters.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't really know her, but I would like to! I'm always up for making new friends.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2009)

_A Scholar and FA_ :bow:


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2009)

One of the nicest guys on the board


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks - though I can have my moments 
Knotty is one of the coolest guys around ( looks great in dreads ) -not everybody can pull that look off


----------



## Skaster (Sep 20, 2009)

A great guy and always fun to have slapping matches with!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 20, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable & he play's the trombone......:wubu:


----------



## Skaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Her complient has made my day :blush: and I truly appreciate it! 

Btw. it used to be the trombone, Madame, but I've switched to a baritone. Has a warmer, fuller sound ... is rounder. In a way it has more BBW-qualities than the trombone ... lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 20, 2009)

Is from Germany like my Oma was. Plus he likes girls that read


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 20, 2009)

She's from Florida... and just as hot as Florida


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool guy and A _Martin Scorsese_ fan - just like me


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 20, 2009)

A really friendly and great guy - great taste in movies, and women


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 20, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> She's from Florida... and just as hot as Florida


Aww thank you!!

He is a very sweet guy!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 21, 2009)

She's just an awesome person.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 21, 2009)

Love her new Avi pic!!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 21, 2009)

I like that she likes my new pic.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 21, 2009)

BEG Is just to awesome for words!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 21, 2009)

I like that she's found herself a good guy!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 21, 2009)

I like that she's very pretty.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2009)

Her new avatar makes me laugh!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 21, 2009)

I like that my avatar makes her laugh.


----------



## nikola090 (Sep 22, 2009)

she has a particular avatar!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 22, 2009)

He looks like a cutie with his hat on.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2009)

She IS a cutie.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 23, 2009)

He's a cutie, too.


----------



## MamaLisa (Sep 23, 2009)

i love that she is from wonderland and hopefully will say something nice about me lol


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 23, 2009)

*Cute avatar and being Extraloveable is a great thing *


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2009)

He is pretty much the nicest guy here.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2009)

He started this lovely thread.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 23, 2009)

She is so much more confident as a college freshman than I am as a college junior.


----------



## MamaLisa (Sep 23, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> She is so much more confident as a college freshman than I am as a college junior.



has a hot.. and i mean SMOKIN pic in the "recent pic" thread..

mmmmm nom nom lol :eat2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2009)

She really likes FA's So, she must like me then


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 24, 2009)

he's a shameless flatterer!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 24, 2009)

Is a great friend and knows when to give me a hug especially when i need one now


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 24, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Is a great friend and knows when to give me a hug especially when i need one now



*huge squishy hugs*

Is a very sweet guy.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 24, 2009)

She's a beautiful woman.... to say the least.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, am I a thread killer or what?! LOL 

Lets see one thing I like about me is that I am a nice person.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 27, 2009)

she has pretty eyes


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 27, 2009)

She can drink like a fish....


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2009)

One of the great guys in Dims


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 27, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> She can drink like a fish....



LMAO - It was my birthday! 


Tony is a nice man....


----------



## HailToTheKing (Sep 27, 2009)

Because she's a girly girl!


----------



## Twilley (Sep 27, 2009)

I consistently enjoy reading his/her screenname...


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 27, 2009)

He's a cutie


----------



## Twilley (Sep 27, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> He's a cutie



Not so bad yourself, miss ^__^


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 27, 2009)

I like that he participates in the forums, especially in this thread. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 27, 2009)

she isn't a thread killer


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2009)

She's going to be at the NJ Bash


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 28, 2009)

buff, buff, and buff. :eat2:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 28, 2009)

She's a hot sexy mama!


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 28, 2009)

She's a brown-eyed Chica!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 28, 2009)

He has a really nice smile.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 28, 2009)

She is one sexy lady!:kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 28, 2009)

She is also one sexy lady


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 28, 2009)

He's got great taste!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 28, 2009)

She likes cupcakes, as do I


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2009)

Takes very stylish pictures


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 28, 2009)

He likes stylish pictures!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 29, 2009)

I love her avatar


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the way pink looks on her.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2009)

Hates long lines- so do I


----------



## Crystal (Sep 29, 2009)

Always so sweet and generous with his compliments.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 29, 2009)

She takes really nice pics and shares them


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 29, 2009)

Absolutely Adorable......need I say more??


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 29, 2009)

She's greater than 3 cupcakes.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 29, 2009)

He shared one of his favorite pics, which was a good one indeed.


----------



## mel (Sep 30, 2009)

we share the same eye color..and i love her tagline


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 30, 2009)

She has a beautiful smile.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

She has a mysterious "eyes only" avatar.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 1, 2009)

I like that snuffy has reappeared on the boards 

...and that he used to write me lovely messages! Haha! x


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well hey, if it isn't the ginger-haired ball of spunk herself .

I too liked the fact that she sent me messages and we could talk for hours, I rarely click with people on a conversational levels, so I can easily say she's one in a million .


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger haired ball of spunk??! I like that he has SUCH a way with words 

Lolz


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 1, 2009)

She is a one sexy lady!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2009)

Takes great pictures


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 2, 2009)

He takes great pics as well


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 2, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, she's cute as can be!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the AVATAR :happy: - Something magical about curse words - also never takes a bad picture - wonder if this streak will ever end


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 2, 2009)

I like that Tony always has something lovely to say about everyone. Nice nice guy


----------



## joswitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I like that Tony always has something lovely to say about everyone. Nice nice guy



What's not to like? Funny, geektastic, bossy-in-a-very-charming-way and cute as! - you're lovely!  *hugs4u*


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww fanks!
I really like that I can talk to you for literally hours. And you give good hugs. And you live on a boat. And you bought me a ukelele. All very good things about you! :happy:


----------



## Mini (Oct 2, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Aww fanks!
> I really like that I can talk to you for literally hours. And you give good hugs. And you live on a boat. And you bought me a ukelele. All very good things about you! :happy:



Beautiful and bountiful redhead.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn you mini. lol

He's got a masterful wit. Plus he's 6'10". lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Damn you mini. lol
> 
> He's got a masterful wit. Plus he's 6'10". lol



Cool guy, Appreciates our Gorgeous BBW and a Kung Master 

Mini Shrunk 2" in height - damn the recession is hitting everyone these days


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 2, 2009)

is going to the NJ bash in two weeks


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> is going to the NJ bash in two weeks



I agree looking forward to meeting you I better get my hug


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2009)

Always, always says the nicest things!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2009)

Needs to plonk another cute photo on the boards


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 3, 2009)

Has a gorgeous gf!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2009)

Takes cute pictures, EDA and her BF make a great couple.
And thanks for the kind words sweetie - I am very lucky.


----------



## Mini (Oct 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Takes cute pictures, EDA and her BF make a great couple.
> And thanks for the kind words sweetie - I am very lucky.



Dude's got fuckin' pipes. They actually frighten me a little.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2009)

Mini is a cool guy- funny as hell. I hope he has bodyguards for the bash to deal with the amount of admiring ladies...

_
I think we have the same first name which is great- you can never ever have enough Tony's ( and variations Toni's) in the Board or at any given Bash or upcoming event 
_  :happy: 

*Fucking "Pipes" pffft. - now that would be something if I had the "Pipes" and was 7' tall *


----------



## Mathias (Oct 4, 2009)

I like how Mini's not afraid to say what's on his mind.

Tony's got some awesomely huge arms!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2009)

Mathias is a great guy, smart & always has nice things to say. Appreciates the lovely ladies on this Board.

As for my "Biceps" - they would look downright puny standing next to a Professional Bodybuilder.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 6, 2009)

He's a great guy!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ Has excellent taste in music. Anyone who respects FAS is a-ok in my book, pally boy!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 6, 2009)

love the Dorothy Parker quote.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Takes cute pictures, EDA and her BF make a great couple.
> And thanks for the kind words sweetie - I am very lucky.


Aww thank you Tony! I am a lucky girl to have him!



snuggletiger said:


> love the Dorothy Parker quote.


He is a sweet guy says such nice things all the time!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great with sunglasses :wubu: and eyeglasses :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Looks great with sunglasses :wubu: and eyeglasses :wubu:


They are both the same pair of glasses..hehehehe but thank you!

He is just a sweetheart!!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2009)

She has beautiful long hair.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 6, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> She has beautiful long hair.


Thank You!

She makes some silly faces!!!:happy:


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 7, 2009)

uh still the freakin' cutest girl ever. I'm such a broken record.


----------



## Tracy (Oct 7, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> uh still the freakin' cutest girl ever. I'm such a broken record.



She's a beautiful young lady.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 7, 2009)

She's fat and sassy.. which is totally awesome. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 8, 2009)

She is super sexy and super sweet! Can't get enough of her post!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 8, 2009)

She's always so sweet.
=D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG! The way she dresses!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2009)

Loves Reading Books- so do I


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Loves Reading Books- so do I



Looks good in pink/red or is it red/pink?


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Oct 9, 2009)

*Honest enough to admit she can't multi-quote, just like me. *


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 9, 2009)

He made me feel less of a dope because I could not multi-quote either lol.....still can't:doh:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

She's in Australia; place I plan on visiting in the next couple of years!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 9, 2009)

She is from a state I would love to visit.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

Wants to visit Texas.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

Smart,cute and huggable. Doesn't want to visit the East Coast 

_I also admit that it took me a while to get the 
multi-quote thing & to rep folks_


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

Lives in the East Coast and even though I've only been once.. I want to go again! In fact... looking into graduate schools over there


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 9, 2009)

She lives in a place I would consider relocating to for retirement.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

He lives in a place I would love to visit!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

DUDE! She's like awesome.. nice and caring! Whats not to like? SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww Thank You BEC!!! When she comes to my side she needs to let me know! I so want to meet her!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

I like EDA because she also lives at a location I plan to visit someday.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

She is awesome and sexy and sweet and loves to read and so do I!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks sexy in glasses & Another fan of reading - just like me :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

Likes to slow dance! I love to slow dance.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 9, 2009)

She has a very lucky boyfriend.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

*Cool Dimmer who manages to surround himself with influential people* :happy: 








*Nobody ... I mean Nobody  pulls the wool over the eyes of Scorsese86 * :bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 11, 2009)

is a cool dimmer as well :


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 13, 2009)

She calls her self fat and fluffy, or irresistible as I call it. So..., yeah, I like that.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 13, 2009)

He's Norwegian. =D


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 13, 2009)

She's awesome.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 13, 2009)

He's my neighbor.. woot woot! lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2009)

*Sexy,Fluffy,Smart & Huggable*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 13, 2009)

Tony makes me smile.


----------



## seraphim (Oct 13, 2009)

Her exchange with Tony makes me laugh!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 13, 2009)

He is a new baby and I like baby Angels


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2009)

Chocolate lover- just like me :happy:


----------



## mel (Oct 13, 2009)

He always has the nicest things to say about someone and sems to be very encouraging.


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Oct 13, 2009)

*What's there not to like?! *


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool guy I had the pleasure meeting at NJ Pre Dinner Bash... Enjoys Adventure and know hows to live...Also, a Weightlifting and Wrestling enthusiast just like me


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Oct 13, 2009)

*Likewise! A class act, all the way! *


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 15, 2009)

Has amazing sunglasses


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 19, 2009)

Has the best avatar pic!


----------



## hillking12 (Oct 19, 2009)

Has a cool profile pic and is very cute


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 19, 2009)

He's a beatboxer!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 19, 2009)

She probably saw my former avatar pic, and wrote a nice thing about that before I changed it, so she might change her mind now
Sweet girl she is


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 19, 2009)

No.. I believe I was talking about the one that is up now..

Still thinks his avatar pic is awesome.  A cutie for sure.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, you made me blush. That's good, I think. A hot girl made me blush


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 19, 2009)

I like that I made him blush.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 19, 2009)

She's pretty and sweet.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2009)

I missed Luscious LuLu at the last NJ Bash-I'm looking forward to next time- she owes me a hug


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

A very kind gentleman!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2009)

Needs to grace us with more pictures :wubu: and I like that Kimberly is a chocolate fan just like me :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I missed Luscious LuLu at the last NJ Bash-I'm looking forward to next time- she owes me a hug



I looked for you, but didn't see you! If it weren't for the pics in the NJ bash pic thread I'd swear you weren't there!

Tony likes chocolate.....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ive never seen her without a smile on her face.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't like her....







*I LOVE HER!*


----------



## Leesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I like her poodle skirt.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2009)

Yet another Dimmer I missed meeting at the Bash - damn I better get to the next Meet N Greet


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's Tony! He rocks!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> It's Tony! He rocks!



It's LLoyd  He rules !!! The Master of the Thread :bow:


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 20, 2009)

Met Tony at the NAAFA convention in Newark, NJ years ago.

Very kind and intelligent guy, and from seeing the recent pictures, his
Lady friend is very beautiful, and looks very happy.

That's a great guy!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 20, 2009)

A nice lady with a great personality


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 20, 2009)

He's one of the good guys.


----------



## Leesa (Oct 20, 2009)

I like where she lives and would love to visit IF I ever get a passport.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm soooo glad I got to meet her at the Bash!! Leesa... you are awesome!! And not just because we share the same name...LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous & stunning with Hypnotic eyes.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 21, 2009)

Gets me, if I say "what no gravy"?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweetheart - and a Cutie :wubu: - also appreciates Classic Warner Bros. cartoons


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 21, 2009)

Superbly Handsome..... and has a gorgeous wife! 

It was great meeting you and Debra. Can't wait to chat with you guys some more! :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2009)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Superbly Handsome..... and has a gorgeous wife!
> 
> It was great meeting you and Debra. Can't wait to chat with you guys some more! :wubu:



_MzDeeZyre: 

Well you were Drop Dead Gorgeous that evening.... 

Look forward to chatting with you again as well. I swear next time we have to make the Meet N Greet & some of the earlier events... 

Sweet Debra is not my wife yet  ... Do you have a prototype of that "Life Menu" remote that Adam Sandler has in Click :happy:

Thanks for the wonderful compliment- but, it takes a BBW to make the Man :happy:
_


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 23, 2009)

He... uhm... darn, I can't think of anything else.

... oh I know, he's a slow dance aficionado! lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

Is an Aries like myself! (had a peek in your profile)


----------



## hillking12 (Oct 23, 2009)

lives in a place i really would like to visit


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

Posts some very nice photos


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 23, 2009)

Always has some good taste in music!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

NFL fan :wubu: :wubu: - which is great (will watch the game with her BF) . Takes wonderful pictures - I especially like the ones without makeup.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2009)

Can always be counted on for epic GIFs that brighten any gloomy thread, naysayers be damned.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool guy, a great sense of humor and I enjoy reading his post....

Thanks for the kind words- even the gloomiest of threads needs to be brightened up ... and yep damn the temperence league,spinsters and naysayers :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

Knows how to brighten a fuzzy and groggy morning


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2009)

Is about to post her 500th post. Plus she come from a land down under, so I feel like singing for her (poor her, happy me).


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

ha ha ha, he wants to sing for me


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 23, 2009)

Is an arse magnet with soft spot for fellas with a bag of goodies. She had me at "not talking lollies".


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

For making me laugh so hard! I now have the most bizarre images running rampant through my head


----------



## Archangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Will follow me around the social threads at odd hours (for me) but primetime for her


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

_Welcome to the thread & another Wrestling fan _


----------



## Archangel (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks Tony, wandered out of the library for a bit...

oh yeah, has the stones to live in a huge city, something that scares the bejezus out of me.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 25, 2009)

Shares knowledge of Funions with the ingnorant


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 25, 2009)

She has lovely eyes.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 25, 2009)

_This is impossible to sum up in just one sentence._

She makes insomnia fun; she makes my inbox happy; she's the cause of this grin on my face.





Tag, you are so it.


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 25, 2009)

unforgettable pic of him 'giving birth' to one of his friends! lol


----------



## bdog (Oct 25, 2009)

really cute smile!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 25, 2009)

He is just lovely...


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 25, 2009)

A fellow Aussie...oy,oy,oy
I SO hate that chant lol.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 25, 2009)

She's funny...


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2009)

*Lives up to her "Luscious" nickname & looks stunning in RED*


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2009)

With the exception of Marty Scorsese, he might be my favorite New Yorker


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 25, 2009)

He likes politics


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 25, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> He likes politics



She's from texas


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 25, 2009)

She can and does rock the dramatic red hair!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 25, 2009)

Knows her tunes and plays with me on the music thread


----------



## KFD (Oct 25, 2009)

She is Lucky in Love


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 25, 2009)

I like that he is located between contempt and disillusion!!


----------



## Leesa (Oct 26, 2009)

I love her tattoo!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 26, 2009)

She likes tattoos


----------



## mel (Oct 26, 2009)

i like her hair color and cut in her pic,,and I luv the name lulu


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

I like Mel's Avatar


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 26, 2009)

He can analyze quantitatively 

Better yet, he's a Yankees fan.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2009)

He likes mountains.


----------



## Tanuki (Oct 28, 2009)

I like OIFMountaineers Guinness toucan avatar ^.^!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 28, 2009)

He likes Guinness...


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2009)

Appreciates "lunch-box" humour


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 28, 2009)

She is an Aussie and has an accent that I'm jealous of!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 28, 2009)

She is a very beautiful woman


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 29, 2009)

She is a very beautiful woman. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 29, 2009)

Football fan and a great guy


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2009)

What's not to like?


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 29, 2009)

She's a nice lady. 

EDIT: Since I started a new one, can a moderator lock up this thread pleeeeeeeease?


----------



## Risible (Oct 29, 2009)

New thread.


----------

